# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Kehäradan liikennöinti

## joboo

> Tuohon pitää kommentoida vähän, vaikka asiasta en paljoa tiedä, mutta periaatteessa yhdellä Sm5-junalla voitaisiin poistaa jopa 2 Sm1:stä liikenteestä, ruuhka-aikaan esimerkiksi I-juna ajetaan 2 yksikköisenä, sen voisi korvata helposti yhdellä Sm5:lla.


Eikös nuo kaikki Sm5-junat mene kuitenkin vuonna 2014 M-junalle?

----------


## Knightrider

> Eikös nuo kaikki Sm5-junat mene kuitenkin vuonna 2014 M-junalle?


Menee niitä I-junallekin :Wink: 

Muuten, toisin kuin vielä joskus oli suunniteltu, niin K-junat aiotaan säilyttää myös 2014 alkaen. Aikoinaan oli harkittu N-junaksi muuttamisia sekä K-junaa Tikkurilasta Keravalle. K-junavuoroja laajennetaan tietääkseni myöskin pitemmälle iltaa (kuten ennen) sekä viikonloppulähdöt palautetaan.

----------


## joboo

Selvä. Mutta jos kerran M-juna ajaa lentokentälle ja sieltä tikkurilaan? Niin eikö tikkurilasta joku toinen juna voisi kiertää taas lentokentälle ja siitä helsinkiin myyrmäen kautta yms.?

----------


## tlajunen

> Selvä. Mutta jos kerran M-juna ajaa lentokentälle ja sieltä tikkurilaan? Niin eikö tikkurilasta joku toinen juna voisi kiertää taas lentokentälle ja siitä helsinkiin myyrmäen kautta yms.?


Se jatkaa Tikkurilasta vielä takaisin Helsinkiin. Ja sama tietenkin toiseen suuntaan. Jatkossahan ei ole enää erikseen M- ja I-juna, vaan ne on sama juna. Toiseen suuntaan siis Helsinki-Huopalahti-Vantaankoski-Lentoasena-Hiekkaharju-Helsinki, ja toiseen suuntaan Helsinki-Hiekkaharju-Lentoasema-Vantaankoski-Huopalahti-Helsinki.

----------


## zige94

Tuli mieleen että miksi K- ja I-junia ei samantien muuteta tuollaisiksi ainoastaan ruuhka-aikana? Nyt on jo viikonloppuisin lauantaisin sekä sunnuntaisin koko päivän kaikki vuorot N-junia (pe-la ja la-su yö muutama I-juna). Lauantain muutostahan perusteltiin että saadaan väliasemille 10min vuorovälit näin, mutta arkisin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella on kuitenkin 20min vuorovälit. Eli jos arkisin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella I- ja K-junat olisivat N-junia niin vuorovälit olisivat silloinki se 10minuuttia, ruuhka-aikana väliasemilla myös 10minuuttia (I-juna menee ruuhka-aikana 10min välein).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuli mieleen että miksi K- ja I-junia ei samantien muuteta tuollaisiksi ainoastaan ruuhka-aikana? Nyt on jo viikonloppuisin lauantaisin sekä sunnuntaisin koko päivän kaikki vuorot N-junia (pe-la ja la-su yö muutama I-juna). Lauantain muutostahan perusteltiin että saadaan väliasemille 10min vuorovälit näin, mutta arkisin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella on kuitenkin 20min vuorovälit. Eli jos arkisin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella I- ja K-junat olisivat N-junia niin vuorovälit olisivat silloinki se 10minuuttia, ruuhka-aikana väliasemilla myös 10minuuttia (I-juna menee ruuhka-aikana 10min välein).


Tämä muutos tapahtuu tulevana syksynä.

----------


## Piirka

> Jatkossahan ei ole enää erikseen M- ja I-juna, vaan ne on sama juna. Toiseen suuntaan siis Helsinki-Huopalahti-Vantaankoski-Lentoasena-Hiekkaharju-Helsinki, ja toiseen suuntaan Helsinki-Hiekkaharju-Lentoasema-Vantaankoski-Huopalahti-Helsinki.


Joissain suunnitelmissa linjatunnuksena oli Z, mutta se on otettu käyttöön oikoradan junissa. Entäpäs jos tehtäisiinkin "Oslon ringenit", eli M-juna lähtisi kohti Vantaankoskea ja Lentoasemalla linjatunnus vaihtuisi, jolloin Helsinkiin palattaisiin I-junana Tikkurilan kautta. Toiseen suuntaan ajettaisiin I-junana kohti Tikkurilaa ja Lentoasemalla vaihtuisi tunnus M:ksi ja matka jatkuisi Vantaankosken radan kautta takaisin Helsinkiin.

----------


## zige94

> Tämä muutos tapahtuu tulevana syksynä.


Tapahtuuko? En väitä että huijaat, mutta en ole vain kuullut tästä mitään  :Eek:  Onko jossain jokin virallinen tiedote/raportti tästä?  :Cool:

----------


## Knightrider

> Tämä muutos tapahtuu tulevana syksynä.


Kehäradan avautuessa K-juna muuntautuu kuitenkin alkuperäiseen muotoonsa, sillä I-juna, eli Kehärata, alkaa liikennöidä joka päivä, 10min välein, iltaisinkin. Ja aina, kun I-juna kulkee, kulkee K-juna, sillä Hiekkaharjun eteläpuolella tarvitaan tuplasti junia (matkustajamäärät), sekä tarvitaan yhteys Hiekkaharjun ja Keravan asemille, joita ei muut junat palvele I-junan liikennöintiaikoina. Nykyäänkin K-junien liikennöintiajat riippuvat I-junien liikennöintiajoista. Jos I-juna liikennöi 21.00 saakka, K-juna liikennöi myös 21.00 saakka. Ja taas N-juna liikennöi silloin, kun I (ja siis K) eivät.



> Tuli mieleen että miksi K- ja I-junia ei samantien muuteta tuollaisiksi ainoastaan ruuhka-aikana? Nyt on jo viikonloppuisin lauantaisin sekä sunnuntaisin koko päivän kaikki vuorot N-junia (pe-la ja la-su yö muutama I-juna). Lauantain muutostahan perusteltiin että saadaan väliasemille 10min vuorovälit näin, mutta arkisin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella on kuitenkin 20min vuorovälit. Eli jos arkisin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella I- ja K-junat olisivat N-junia niin vuorovälit olisivat silloinki se 10minuuttia, ruuhka-aikana väliasemilla myös 10minuuttia (I-juna menee ruuhka-aikana 10min välein).


K-junan laajentaminen ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolelle 2014 ei käsittääkseni johda 20 minuutin vuoroväleihin väliasemilla, sillä Kehärataa liikennöidään koko liikennöintiajan 10 min välein - ja Kehäratajunat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla. Näinollen sekä väliasemien matkustajat että K-junan asiakkaat voivat olla tyytyväisiä. 

K-junalta voisi kyllä poistaa Puistolan pysähdyksen, sen asiakasmäärän nähneenä. Sillä sen varrellahan ei asu useampi kuin Tapanilankaan, miksi siis Puistolassa pitäisi pysähtyä sen koommin? Puistolaan päättyvät bussilinjat voisi vetää Tikkurilaan muutenkin, sillä siellähän ne palvelut luuraa. Uuden lippuvyöhykesysteemin jälkeen matka ei maksaisi enempää kuin Helsingin sisäinenkään.

----------


## Resiina

> K-junalta voisi kyllä poistaa Puistolan pysähdyksen, sen asiakasmäärän nähneenä. Sillä sen varrellahan ei asu useampi kuin Tapanilankaan, miksi siis Puistolassa pitäisi pysähtyä sen koommin? Puistolaan päättyvät bussilinjat voisi vetää Tikkurilaan muutenkin, sillä siellähän ne palvelut luuraa. Uuden lippuvyöhykesysteemin jälkeen matka ei maksaisi enempää kuin Helsingin sisäinenkään.


Eikös K-juna pysähdy Puistolassa sen takia että Tikkurilaan päin mentäessä edellä kulkeva I-juna ehtisi alta pois Tikkurilaan raiteelle 5 ?

----------


## Knightrider

> Eikös K-juna pysähdy Puistolassa sen takia että Tikkurilaan päin mentäessä edellä kulkeva I-juna ehtisi alta pois Tikkurilaan raiteelle 5 ?


Mutta 2014 I-juna ei pääty Tikkurilaan, vaan ajaa sen läpi pysähtyen siinä, kuten K-junakin. Samoja raiteitahan sen on Hiekkaharjuun mentävä. Tällöin ainakin 2014 alkaen Puistolan ohituksessa ei olisi ongelmaa. I-juna ehtisi juuri parahiksi lähtemään Tikkurilasta K-junan saapuessa. Tikkurilasta Hiekkaharjuun ei olisi ongelmaa, sillä junat kulkevat tasan yhtä nopsaan sen välin.

Nykyään I-junan ja K-junan ero Puistolan jälkeen on 2 minuuttia ja 15-20 sekuntia ruuhka-aikaan. Silloinhan K-junan Puistolan-ohitus pitäisi olla mahdollinen, jos välissä tarvitsee vain kääntää vaihdetta? Siihen jäisi siis reilu minuutti.

Viimeinen vaihtoehto olisi lykätä K-junan lähtöä 0,5-1 minuutilla päärautatieasemalta.

----------


## aki

> Joissain suunnitelmissa linjatunnuksena oli Z, mutta se on otettu käyttöön oikoradan junissa. Entäpäs jos tehtäisiinkin "Oslon ringenit", eli M-juna lähtisi kohti Vantaankoskea ja Lentoasemalla linjatunnus vaihtuisi, jolloin Helsinkiin palattaisiin I-junana Tikkurilan kautta. Toiseen suuntaan ajettaisiin I-junana kohti Tikkurilaa ja Lentoasemalla vaihtuisi tunnus M:ksi ja matka jatkuisi Vantaankosken radan kautta takaisin Helsinkiin.


Tämä systeemihän meilläkin on jo käytössä raitiolinjoilla 3B/T jotka vaihtavat tunnusta "lennossa" Eläintarhassa ja Kaivopuistossa.

----------


## zige94

> Viimeinen vaihtoehto olisi lykätä K-junan lähtöä 0,5-1 minuutilla päärautatieasemalta.


Tai ajaa laittaa keltaiset opastin valot jotka myös pistävät kuljettajan ajamaan hitaammin, eikö tämä olisi mahdollista vaikka seuraava opastin ei näyttäisikään punaista? Ymmärtääkseni joskus nopeutta alennetaan näyttämällä keltaista opastinta? Silloin saisi lisäaikaa vaihtaa opastinta, vaikka juna ei pysähtyisi Puistolassa. Vaikka silloinhan periaatteessa olisi ihan sama pysähdytäänkö Puistolassa vai ei, saman verran aikaa suunnilleen menisi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:53 ----------




> Tämä systeemihän meilläkin on jo käytössä raitiolinjoilla 3B/T jotka vaihtavat tunnusta "lennossa" Eläintarhassa ja Kaivopuistossa.


Kyllähän tuo helposti onnistuisi. Kuulutukset vielä selventämään Lentoasemalla aina: "Tämä on I/M-juna Helsinkiin, pysähdymme kaikille asemilla" ja sama ruotsiksi ja tietenkin kun lentoasemalle liikennöidään nii pakolliseksi tulee englannin-kieliset kuulutukset.

----------


## MaZo

> Entäpäs jos tehtäisiinkin "Oslon ringenit", eli M-juna lähtisi kohti Vantaankoskea ja Lentoasemalla linjatunnus vaihtuisi, jolloin Helsinkiin palattaisiin I-junana Tikkurilan kautta. Toiseen suuntaan ajettaisiin I-junana kohti Tikkurilaa ja Lentoasemalla vaihtuisi tunnus M:ksi ja matka jatkuisi Vantaankosken radan kautta takaisin Helsinkiin.


Anteeksi yksinkertaisuuteni, mutta ketähän tämä linjatunnuksen vaihtaminen kesken matkan palvelisi? En jaksa ymmärtää sitä 3B/T ratikan kohdallakaan ja mielestäni se vain aiheuttaa sekaannusta ja epätietoisuutta matkustajille.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Entäpäs jos tehtäisiinkin "Oslon ringenit", eli M-juna lähtisi kohti Vantaankoskea ja Lentoasemalla linjatunnus vaihtuisi, jolloin Helsinkiin palattaisiin I-junana Tikkurilan kautta. Toiseen suuntaan ajettaisiin I-junana kohti Tikkurilaa ja Lentoasemalla vaihtuisi tunnus M:ksi ja matka jatkuisi Vantaankosken radan kautta takaisin Helsinkiin.


Ringenillä tunnustenvaihto puolustaa mielestäni hyvin paikkaansa. Vastaavia tunnusten vaihtamisia tehdään kaluston kannalta kiertävillä linjoilla useissa muissakin paikoissa, niin tekevät Baselin ratikat 15 ja 16, samaa systeemiä soveltavat Genèven ratikat 12 ja 15, kilvet muuttuvat 681:stä 682:ksi ja päinvastoin Solingenin johdinautoliikenteessä Ohligsin asemalla ja vastaavia juttuja esiintyy lukuisissa paikoissa eri puolilla maailmaa.

Tunnusten muuttaminen on mielestäni onnistunut ratkaisu erityisesti silloin, kun vaihtumispaikassa vaihtuu käytännössä väkikin eli jos läpikulkevia matkustajia on suhteellisesti vähän. Omasta mielestäni Lentoasema voisi olla tällainen "rajapysäkki", jossa kilvet muuttuisivat. MaZon kanssa olen samaa mieltä, että nykyinen 3B/3T -malli ei ole siinä omassa tapauksessaan onnistunein mahdollinen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tunnusten muuttaminen on mielestäni onnistunut ratkaisu erityisesti silloin, kun vaihtumispaikassa vaihtuu käytännössä väkikin eli jos läpikulkevia matkustajia on suhteellisesti vähän. Omasta mielestäni Lentoasema voisi olla tällainen "rajapysäkki", jossa kilvet muuttuisivat. MaZon kanssa olen samaa mieltä, että nykyinen 3B/3T -malli ei ole siinä omassa tapauksessaan onnistunein mahdollinen.


Muuten kannatan sitä että linjatunnus vaihtuu lentokentällä mutta se olisi ensisijaisesti tärkeää että Martinlaakson radan perinteinen M-tunnus siirtyy rautatielähiliikenteen osalta kunniakkaalla tavalla torvensoiton saattamana historiaan. Siiitä syystä että Helsinkiin lentokoneella saapuva ulkomaalainen voi luulla M-junaa metroksi ja tässä tapauksessa Helsingin "ainoaksi" metrolinjaksi. 

Itse ehdottaisin että kehäradan junille annetaan kirjaintunnus A kuten "Airport". Se voidaan jakaa länsi ja itäpuoliskoon jotka olisivat A1 ja A2. Jotta se ei sekottuisi Leppävaaran  A-junan kanssa niin ehdotan että Leppävaaran A ristitään uudestaan P:ksi joka on ääntämykseltään ainoa helposti erottuva vapaa kirjain. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tapahtuuko? En väitä että huijaat, mutta en ole vain kuullut tästä mitään  Onko jossain jokin virallinen tiedote/raportti tästä?


HSL:n liikennöintisuunnitelman sivulla 11 lukee näin: Talviliikenne, arkiruuhkan ulkopuolinen liikenne hoidetaan 10 minuutin välein kulkevilla N-junilla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tai ajaa laittaa keltaiset opastin valot jotka myös pistävät kuljettajan ajamaan hitaammin, eikö tämä olisi mahdollista vaikka seuraava opastin ei näyttäisikään punaista?


Ei ole mahdollista. Nykyään JKV-järjestelmä kuitenkin näyttää rajoittavan opastimen tiedot usein jo kahden tai kolmenkin opastinvälin päästä, joten kuljettaja voi tiedoista tulkita edellä kulkevan junan suurinpiirteisen sijainnin ja siihen sopivan oman suurinpiirteisen nopeutensa.

Usein kuljettajat pyrkivät ajamaan siten, ettei keltaista (tai kelta-keltaista) opastetta tarvitse ohittaa, koska tällöin yleensä joutuu jarruttamaan (toistobaliisiryhmälle), vaikka edessä oleva opastin vaihtuisikin heti vihreäksi.

----------


## Murzu

> Itse ehdottaisin että kehäradan junille annetaan kirjaintunnus A kuten "Airport". Se voidaan jakaa länsi ja itäpuoliskoon jotka olisivat A1 ja A2. Jotta se ei sekottuisi Leppävaaran  A-junan kanssa niin ehdotan että Leppävaaran A ristitään uudestaan P:ksi joka on ääntämykseltään ainoa helposti erottuva vapaa kirjain.


A (=airport) voisi olla hyvä tunnus. Nykyinen Leppävaaran A muuttuu E:ksi espoon kaupunkiradan myötä, siihen tosin menee vielä vuosikymmen. Tosin muissa euroopan maissa käytetään yleisesti oman maan kielen mukaisia tunnuksia. Näin ollen myös L (=lentoasema) voisi tulla kysymykseen. Tosin kirkkonummen yöjunalle pitäisi keksiä uusi kirjain. Voihan toki liiallinen kirjainten uusiminen sekoittaa käyttäjiä, samat kirjaimet kun ovat olleet 30 vuotta käytössä.

----------


## Knightrider

> A (=airport) voisi olla hyvä tunnus. Nykyinen Leppävaaran A muuttuu E:ksi espoon kaupunkiradan myötä, siihen tosin menee vielä vuosikymmen. Tosin muissa euroopan maissa käytetään yleisesti oman maan kielen mukaisia tunnuksia. Näin ollen myös L (=lentoasema) voisi tulla kysymykseen. Tosin kirkkonummen yöjunalle pitäisi keksiä uusi kirjain. Voihan toki liiallinen kirjainten uusiminen sekoittaa käyttäjiä, samat kirjaimet kun ovat olleet 30 vuotta käytössä.


Jos vähiten halutaan sekoittaa niin miksei O? Reitti kun on kehän muotoinen. Ei voi sekottaa nollaan koska nollalinjaa ei ole olemassa missään muodossa.

----------


## kivisuo

Mahtaisiko F olla täysin mahdoton vaihtoehto Helsinki-Huopalahti-Lentoasema -junalle? Jos Helsinki-Tikkurila-Lentoasema -junan tunnus olisi I, siinä olisi helppo muistisääntö: I niinkuin ilmailu, F niinkuin flyg.

----------


## tlajunen

> F niinkuin flyg.


F niinkuin Finnair.

Äffää ei kuitenkaan löydy Sm1/2-kaluston päätykilvistä, joten jos niille missään tilanteessa sallitaan kulku Kehäradalla, olisi hyvä käyttää kirjainta, joka löytyy. Jos taas vanhalle kalustolle tulee täyskielto tunneliin, niin tämä ei ole issue.

Itse veikkaan kuitenkin, että jos junat vaihtavat tunnusta Lentoasemalla, tunnukset ovat tottuneisuuden nimissä lännen kautta M ja idästä I (vaikka P olisikin asemavälin verran korrektimpi). Jos taas koko lenkki kierretään samalla kirjaimella, niin O sopisi kehämäisyytensä vuoksi hyvin.

Muiden linjojen kirjaimia tuskin tuon takia lähdetään muuttamaan, joten ehdotetut A ja L eivät toteutune.

----------


## Knightrider

Miksi tunnuksia tarvitsisi vaihtaa Lentoasemalla? Sama linja se on, Lentoasemalta linja kulkee kahteen suuntaan, niin kuin kaikilta muiltakin asemilta. Tuolla perusteellahan joka linjasta pitäisi tehdä eri kirjainversio (Kirkkonummi-Helsinki-tyyliin) jotta ei tarvitse huomioida sitä, että linjat kulkevat aina kahteen suuntaan.

Se, että linjan tunnus vaihtuu, voi aiheuttaa luuloja, että linja päättyy tähän Lentoasemalle. "Menempäs tästä ulos ja vaihdan I-linjan junaan päästäkseni Hiekkaharjuun."

----------


## kouvo

O on hyvä. Ja samalla kirjaimella koko reissu molempiin suuntiin. helsingissä kilpiin suunnasta riippuen joko: Tikkurila-Lentoasema tai Myyrmäki-Lentoasema, ja Seutulassa vastaavasti: Tikkurila-helsinki tai Myyrmäki-helsinki.

----------


## tlajunen

> Miksi tunnuksia tarvitsisi vaihtaa Lentoasemalla? Sama linja se on, Lentoasemalta linja kulkee kahteen suuntaan, niin kuin kaikilta muiltakin asemilta.


Ainoa syy on se, että Pasilassa ja Helsingissä lähtisi tällöin samaan suuntaan samalla linjatunnuksella junia eri reitille.

----------


## Jussi

> Ainoa syy on se, että Pasilassa ja Helsingissä lähtisi tällöin samaan suuntaan samalla linjatunnuksella junia eri reitille.


Kannattaisin sellaista ratkaisua, että linjatunnus määräytyisi suunnan mukaan:

I: Helsinki - Tikkurila - Lentoasema - Myyrmäki - HelsinkiM: Helsinki - Myyrmäki - Lentoasema - Tikkurila - Helsinki

----------


## zige94

> Ainoa syy on se, että Pasilassa ja Helsingissä lähtisi tällöin samaan suuntaan samalla linjatunnuksella junia eri reitille.


Tuolloinkin lähtevät kyllä ihan eri puolilta asemaa, toinen laturilta 2 ja toinen laiturilta 9. Mutta kuitenkin kannatan eri tunnuksia, yksi josta olen pitänyt on se että Helsinki-Vantaankoski-Lentoasema ajettaisiin aina M-tunnuksella ja Helsinki-TIkkurila-Lentoasema I-tunnuksella. Toinen hyvä vaihtoehto on tuo Jussin ehdottama tuossa yllä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ainoa syy on se, että Pasilassa ja Helsingissä lähtisi tällöin samaan suuntaan samalla linjatunnuksella junia eri reitille.


Helsingissä menisi kylläkin myöskin vain kahteen suuntaan, kuten muillakin asemilla.
Kehärata, Helsinki, päärautatieasema:
O->Tikkurila, Lentoasema
O->Myyrmäki, Lentoasema
Kehärata, Tikkurila, Vantaa:
O->Lentoasema
O->Helsinki
Kehärata, Lentoasema:
O->Tikkurila, Helsinki
O->Myyrmäki, Helsinki
Linjan h94 pysäkki Kontula (M):
94->Kontulankaari
94->Itäkeskus

Ainoastaan Pasilassa junia menisi kolmeen suuntaan; päärautatieasemalle, Myyrmäen ja Tikkurilan suuntaan. Tästä ei kuitenkaan luultavasti tulisi hurjempaa ongelmaa, Pasilassahan listataan erikseen (digitaaliaikataulunäytöissä) Helsingin suunnan junat ja on omat raiteet päärautatieaseman suuntaan meneville, jonne pohjoisen suunnan junilla ei ole asiaa.

----------


## hylje

Joukkoliikenneharrastajan on varmasti helppo ymmärtää, että jollain asemalla sama junatunnus vain menee kolmeen eri suuntaan. Asiaa sen kummemmn ajattelemattomalla työmatkalaisella oletus, että linja menee korkeintaan kahteen, ei kolmeen suuntaan menee pahasti rikki, ja mielipaha on suuri kun huomaa olevansa "väärän" junan laiturilla ja oikea juna lähtee samaan aikaan toiselta puolelta asemaa. Kiertomatka pitkää kautta Myyrmäkeen tai Tikkurilaan on laiha lohtu. Ja tämähän tapahtuu yhdellä Helsingin, ei, Suomen vilkkaimmista juna-asemista.

Miten muuten kyltit toimisivat kahdesta eri suunnasta Pasilasta Lentoasemalle menevällä samatunnuksisella junalla? Myyrmäki-Lentoasema, Tikkurila-Lentoasema? Vaikuttaa vähän liian pitkältä jopa uusien junien isolle määränpäänäytölle.

----------


## Knightrider

> Joukkoliikenneharrastajan on varmasti helppo ymmärtää, että jollain asemalla sama junatunnus vain menee kolmeen eri suuntaan. Asiaa sen kummemmn ajattelemattomalla työmatkalaisella oletus, että linja menee korkeintaan kahteen, ei kolmeen suuntaan menee pahasti rikki, ja mielipaha on suuri kun huomaa olevansa "väärän" junan laiturilla ja oikea juna lähtee samaan aikaan toiselta puolelta asemaa. Kiertomatka pitkää kautta Myyrmäkeen tai Tikkurilaan on laiha lohtu. Ja tämähän tapahtuu yhdellä Helsingin, ei, Suomen vilkkaimmista juna-asemista.


Asiasta toki informoitaisiin kunnolla, ja Pasilassa kuulutus junaan: Tämä on O-juna, joka menee Myyrmäen kautta Lentoasemalle. Pysähdymme kaikilla asemilla. Junat Tikkurilan kautta lähtevät laiturilta 2.



> Miten muuten kyltit toimisivat kahdesta eri suunnasta Pasilasta Lentoasemalle menevällä samatunnuksisella junalla? Myyrmäki-Lentoasema, Tikkurila-Lentoasema? Vaikuttaa vähän liian pitkältä jopa uusien junien isolle määränpäänäytölle.


Nykyisessä kirjasintyypissä on tiivistämisen ja pienentämisen varaa. Tai sitten näytössä voisi vilkkua "Tikkurila" ja "Airport" tai vastaavaa. Vanhempia junia ei onneksi linjalle joudu, sillä ilman tekstinäyttöä etunokassa voisi mennä vaikeaksi.

----------


## Albert

Jos nyt keksimään aletaan niin:
M = myötäpäivään (Martinlaaksoon) ja
V = vastapäivään (Vantaalle  :Smile: )
Ja keksiköön VR "virkajunalle" uuden tunnuksen. Eihän siellä ole virkamiehiäkään ollut aikoihin.

----------


## hylje

> Asiasta toki informoitaisiin kunnolla, ja Pasilassa kuulutus junaan: Tämä on O-juna, joka menee Myyrmäen kautta Lentoasemalle. Pysähdymme kaikilla asemilla. Junat Tikkurilan kautta lähtevät laiturilta 2.


Tämän kuulet laiturilla miten? Vielä pahempi kuin laiturilla kylttien silmäily ja pettyminen (ks. alla) on huomata olevansa turistikierroksella vasta junan lähdettyä. Laiturilla kuulutuksia on lähes koko ajan pelkästään kauko- ja taajamaliikenteelle, tiheään kulkevalle junalle niitä ei kannata varata. 




> Nykyisessä kirjasintyypissä on tiivistämisen ja pienentämisen varaa. Tai sitten näytössä voisi vilkkua "Tikkurila" ja "Airport" tai vastaavaa. Vanhempia junia ei onneksi linjalle joudu, sillä ilman tekstinäyttöä etunokassa voisi mennä vaikeaksi.


Kylteissä ja itse asiassa kaikessa ihmisten luettavaksi tarkoitetussa tekstissä pätee yksi sääntö: isompi on selkeämpi kuin pienempi. Vielä parempi kuin iso teksti on teksti, jota ei välttämättä tarvitse lukea ollenkaan. Sama pätee infoon yleensä: jos informaation tarpeen voi poistaa, ei tarvitse alkuunkaan suunnitella hyvää infoa.

Yhden tunnuksen kiertolinjan ongelmat ovat toki ratkaistavissa, mutta helpoimmat ratkaisut tulevat luopumalla yhden tunnuksen kiertolinjasta ja käyttämällä kahta tunnusta. Nykyinen liikennekäytäntö ja ihmisten tottumukset voidaan siten säilyttää, eikä uusia ongelmia keksitä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tämän kuulet laiturilla miten? Vielä pahempi kuin laiturilla kylttien silmäily ja pettyminen (ks. alla) on huomata olevansa turistikierroksella vasta junan lähdettyä. Laiturilla kuulutuksia on lähes koko ajan pelkästään kauko- ja taajamaliikenteelle, tiheään kulkevalle junalle niitä ei kannata varata.


Kuulutus olisi samaan tapaan kuin päärautatieasemalla, ennen ovien sulkemista.





> Kylteissä ja itse asiassa kaikessa ihmisten luettavaksi tarkoitetussa tekstissä pätee yksi sääntö: isompi on selkeämpi kuin pienempi.


 


> Vielä parempi kuin iso teksti on teksti, jota ei välttämättä tarvitse lukea ollenkaan. Sama pätee infoon yleensä: jos informaation tarpeen voi poistaa, ei tarvitse alkuunkaan suunnitella hyvää infoa.





> Yhden tunnuksen kiertolinjan ongelmat ovat toki ratkaistavissa, mutta helpoimmat ratkaisut tulevat luopumalla yhden tunnuksen kiertolinjasta ja käyttämällä kahta tunnusta. Nykyinen liikennekäytäntö ja ihmisten tottumukset voidaan siten säilyttää, eikä uusia ongelmia keksitä.


Nykyiset kiertolinjat, joissa on kirjain, eivät anna infoa lainkaan. Ei kukaan normikäyttäjä, satunnaiskäyttäjästä puhumattakaan, muista miten päin vaikka 7A hyörii. Se on vaan seiska ja jotenkin pitää erikseen selvittää että mitä kautta se sinne Pasilaan kulkee. Edelleenkin, jos info on selkeää, voi rengaslinjan ymmärtää jopa helpommin ilman lisäkirjaimia tai kahta eri linjaa. Jos on kaksi eri linjaa, voi käydä vaikka näin: "Menin työpaikalleni V-linjalla 10 minuutissa, mutta takaisin tullessa matkaan kuluikin 45 minuuttia, vaikka tulin samalla linjalla. Työpaikkani on päättärillä, ei sieltä pääse kuin yhtä kautta takaisin." Ja taas tarvitsee lisätietoa, että mikä kirjain menee Tikkurilasta toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## hylje

Aivan, seiskasta me molemmat ymmärrämme että kiertolinjat ovat aika epäselvä konsepti vakiintuneelle käyttäjällekin. Onneksi seiska ei taivu itseensä. 

Vaihtoasemia on junaradoilla useampia jo nyt, ja infon kannalta Lentoasemalla on tyypillinen vaihtoasema, jossa ei ole asiakkaan kannalta mitään erikoista. Vaihdon toteutustapa ei asiakasta kiinnosta. Pelkkä ajantasaus on iloinen yllätys liukuportaikkorumbaan tottuneelle Kehärataa ensi kertaa käyttävälle metronkäyttäjälle.

Olkiukosta päätellen ei käynyt selväksi että 7A/7B-tyylinen kahden linjan kierto on vielä huonompi vaihtoehto kuin yhden linjan kierto. Ainoa ratkaisu, joka ei riko nykyisiä oletuksia huonolla tavalla on kaksi linjaa joilla on tavalliseen tapaan vaihtoasemaksi merkattu yhteinen pääteasema.

----------


## zige94

Mutta tässä myös palvellaan vanhoja asiakkaita Helsinki-Tikkurila ja Helsinki-Myyrmäki välillä. Uusi kirjain voisi olla vähän oudompaa vaikka pysähtyisikin ainoana junana vaikka täällä Tapanilassa. Jos en tätä foorumia selailisi niin olisin ihan ihmeissäni jos en löytäisi sitä tuttua I-junaa (N-junaa) mistään vaan olisi esimerkiksi joku ihan outo O-juna. Tämän vuoksi kannatan vanhojen linjatunnuksien säilyttämistä ja niiden vaihto Lentoasemalla "päättäri"-kuulutuksien kera (Hyvät matkustajat, tämä on I/M-juna Helsinkiin" jne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta tässä myös palvellaan vanhoja asiakkaita Helsinki-Tikkurila ja Helsinki-Myyrmäki välillä. Uusi kirjain voisi olla vähän oudompaa vaikka pysähtyisikin ainoana junana vaikka täällä Tapanilassa. Jos en tätä foorumia selailisi niin olisin ihan ihmeissäni jos en löytäisi sitä tuttua I-junaa (N-junaa) mistään vaan olisi esimerkiksi joku ihan outo O-juna. Tämän vuoksi kannatan vanhojen linjatunnuksien säilyttämistä ja niiden vaihto Lentoasemalla "päättäri"-kuulutuksien kera (Hyvät matkustajat, tämä on I/M-juna Helsinkiin" jne.


Linjatunnuksia voi huoletta vaihtaa kun linja muuttuu. Nyt linja pitenee sekä Martinlaaksosta että Tikkurilasta. Mielestäni M-tunnus pitää poistaa lähijunaliikenteestä koska M tarkoittaa myös metroa. Vaikka kehärata on teknisesti melkein metro, niin ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista että sillä on sama linjatunnus kuin oikealla metrolla varsinkin siksi että lentokentän vuoksi junilla tule matkustamaan paljon sellaisia jotka tuntevet Helsinkiä niin huonosti että eivät osaa erottaa  lähijunalinjaa metrosta. 

Kehäradalle tulee toivon mukaan myös englanninkieliset kuulutukset  ja siksi on tärkeää että linjatunnusten kohdalle ei tule väärinkäsitysksen vaaraa kun ääntää niitä kuulutuksissa. Siksi I -tunnus on huono koska sen voi englanniksi sekoittaa Y:n kanssa. Vapaita kirjaimia joita on helppo ääntää kaikilla kielillä ilman sekoittumisvaaraa ovat P, C ja X. O-kirjan taas on huono koska se äännetään ruotsiksi samalla tavalla kuin U suomeksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sehta

Eikö kahden linjatunnuksen käyttö olisi kuitenkin yksinkertaisinta? Kaikki, jotka kulkevat M-junalla tietävät sen pysähtyvän molempiin suuntiin mennessä Myyrmäessä ja vastaavasti I-junalla kulkevat pääsevät molempiin suuntiin Tikkurilaan. Ne, jotka kulkevat Tikkurila-Myyrmäki -väliä ovat vähemmistöä ja oppivat nopeasti sinänsä ilahduttavan asian, että heidän ei tarvitse vaihtaa lentoasemalla. Linjakarttaan vain maininta siitä, että linjatunnus vaihtuu kesken matkan sekä kuulutus lentoasemalla.

Humantransitissä myös juttu tästä: http://www.humantransit.org/2010/12/...ll-cities.html

Minusta mys kolmosen ja seiskan osalta voisi olla omat numerot lenkkien kahdelle osalle (esim. 2 ja 3 ja 11 ja 12), mutta tähän ei varmaankaan kannata lähteä, ellei muusta syystä tule tarvetta muuttaa linjatunnuksia.

----------


## kouvo

> Eikö kahden linjatunnuksen käyttö olisi kuitenkin yksinkertaisinta? Kaikki, jotka kulkevat M-junalla tietävät sen pysähtyvän molempiin suuntiin mennessä Myyrmäessä ja vastaavasti I-junalla kulkevat pääsevät molempiin suuntiin Tikkurilaan. Ne, jotka kulkevat Tikkurila-Myyrmäki -väliä ovat vähemmistöä ja oppivat nopeasti sinänsä ilahduttavan asian, että heidän ei tarvitse vaihtaa lentoasemalla. Linjakarttaan vain maininta siitä, että linjatunnus vaihtuu kesken matkan sekä kuulutus lentoasemalla.


Uuden yksittäisen tunnuksen opettelu ei kaiken järjen mukaan pitäisi olla kenellekään mikään ylivoimainen savotta. Eiköhän säännöllisesti kyseisillä kulmilla reissaavat opi sen välittömästi. Harvemmin kyseistä junaa käyttävät puolestaan joutuvat tarkistamaan asian jokatapauksessa oli kirjain/kirjainyhdistelmä mikä tahansa.

Henk.koht. olen ainakin sitä mieltä, että tunnuksenvaihto lentoasemalla on suhteellisen typerä ajatus juurikin sen takia että linjakartassa näyttää todella idioottimaiselta ja disinformaatiota tarjoavalta vaihtoehdolta se, että käytännössä sama linja esitetään kahtena eri linjana.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Henk.koht. olen ainakin sitä mieltä, että tunnuksenvaihto lentoasemalla on suhteellisen typerä ajatus juurikin sen takia että linjakartassa näyttää todella idioottimaiselta ja disinformaatiota tarjoavalta vaihtoehdolta se, että käytännössä sama linja esitetään kahtena eri linjana.


Ympyrälinjat ovat kaikenkaikkiaan ongelmallisia, mutta tässä tapauksessa kallistun kyllä kahden erillisen linjapuolikkaan suuntaan. Se on pienempi ongelma kuin se idioottimaisuus, että Pasilassa menisi samalla tunnuksella junia kolmeen eri suuntaan.

Tätäkään ongelmaa ei olisi, jos koko kehärataa ei olisi rakennettu vaan olisi sen sijaan tehty Vantaan poikittaisratikka ja pääradan siirto kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta. Vaikuttaa vähän siltä, että koko päätös kehäradasta tehtiin miettimättä sen kummemmin sitä, miten sitä pitkin olisi tarkoitus liikennöidä...  :Neutral:

----------


## aki

Tämä uusi kehärata poikkeaa siinämielessä täysin nykyisistä I -ja M-linjoista että uudella linjalla tehdään monenlaisia erityyppisiä matkoja kun nykyisillä linjoilla matkustetaan lähes yksinomaan lähiöiden ja Helsingin keskustan väliä. Kehäradan myötä mukaan tulee Lentokentälle matkaavat, Aviapoliksen alueen työmatkalaiset ja länsi-vantaalta Tikkurilaan matkustavat. Olen miettinyt tuleeko 10min vuoroväli enää jatkossa riittämään varsinkaan Helsinki-Myyrmäki-Lentokenttä välillä kun Myyrmäen suur-alueella siirrytään entistä enemmän liityntäliikenteeseen ja Kivistöstä tulee myös paljon uusia matkustajia. Voi olla että aamun ruuhkajunat ovat jo Helsinkiin päin mentäessä niin täysiä että Kannelmäestä tai Pohj.Haagasta on enää turha pyrkiä kyytiin! Yhdessä Sm5-yksikössä on joka tapauksessa huomattavasti vähemmän paikkoja kuin kahden yksikön Sm1/2-junassa joten ruuhka-aikoina joudutaan melko varmasti ajamaan kahden yksikön Sm5-junia mikäli aiotaan pitää kiinni 10min vuorovälistä. Linjatunnuksesta sen verran että ainakin Vantaan linjastosuunnitelmassa puhutaan tunnuksista PM (Päärata-Martinlaaksonrata) ja MP (Martinlaaksonrata-Päärata) en tiedä onko nämä sitten pelkkiä työnimiä mutta ainakin kuulostaisi loogiselta kun Martsarin junissa säilyisi tuo M ja Tikkurilan I korvattaisiin P-tunnuksella joka oli ennenkin käytössä.

----------


## Piirka

Enpä olisi arvannut millainen idiootti minusta tuli, kun typeryydessäni ehdotin muuttuvia linjatunnuksia kehäradan junavuoroille. No, osataan sitä Oslossakin olla typeriä, kun sikäläisessä metron linjakaaviossa linjojen 4 ja 6 linjavärit Storon aseman liitoskohdassa Nydalenin ja Sinsenin välillä ovat vähän miten sattuu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tarkennetaan vielä kun unohtui mainita yllä, että kehärata ei ole ongelmallinen ainoastaan siksi että se on ympyrä vaan sitä pahentaa se, että se on yhdestä kohdasta yhteen puristettu ympyrä. Puristuskohta on Pasila, ja siellä ne suurimmat hahmotusongelmat ovat. Jos Pisara rakennetaan, Pasila jää ainoaksi ongelmaksi, mutta jos ei rakenneta, niin ongelmia on myös päärautatieasemalla.

----------


## Mikle

Mielestäni yksinkertaisin vaihtoehto olisi reittitunnukset IM ja MI. 

IM siis Tikkurilan kautta kentälle ja nykyiselle Vantaankosken radalle ja MI päinvastoin. Vaatisi varmaan silti nykyisiä paremmat opasteet asemille ns.satunnaisten matkustajien varalta. 




> Yhdessä Sm5-yksikössä on joka tapauksessa huomattavasti vähemmän paikkoja kuin kahden yksikön Sm1/2-junassa joten ruuhka-aikoina joudutaan melko varmasti ajamaan kahden yksikön Sm5-junia mikäli aiotaan pitää kiinni 10min vuorovälistä..


Paikkoja on kyllä vähemmän, mutta Sm5 tuntuu olevan sen verran tilavampi, että ainakin nykyisellään kahden vanhan Sm-rungon verran porukkaa mahtuu kyytiin. Ei tietysti kaikki mahdu istumaan, mutta eipä kaikki kansa tunge istumaan vanhoissakaan rungoissa. Sm5:ssä mielestäni on mukavampi matkustella "seisomapaikalla" kuin vanhemmissa malleissa.

----------


## zige94

> ruuhka-aikoina joudutaan melko varmasti ajamaan kahden yksikön Sm5-junia mikäli aiotaan pitää kiinni 10min vuorovälistä.


Jossain puhuttiin ellen väärin muista että tuota uutta rataa tullaan liikennöimään jopa 3 sm5 -yksikön voimin. Varmaankin juuri ruuhka-ajoilla noin.

----------


## kouvo

Pistäs kuukanko äänestys tulille, niin saadaan tähänkin asiaan lopullinen ratkaisu.

----------


## Mikle

> Jossain puhuttiin ellen väärin muista että tuota uutta rataa tullaan liikennöimään jopa 3 sm5 -yksikön voimin. Varmaankin juuri ruuhka-ajoilla noin.


Mahdollistahan tuokin lienee, siinä on sitten kyllä jo melkoinen pötkö kapasiteettia. Vastaa yli neljää Sm1/2 tai 4-runkoa. 

Pidän todennäköisempänä, että Sm5:t tulee liikkumaan max.kahden rungon nippuina. Liikkuuhan nykyisinkin aamuruuhkassa kaksi runkoa junassa, joka ennen ajettiin 3x Sm1/2

----------


## Knightrider

> Tarkennetaan vielä kun unohtui mainita yllä, että kehärata ei ole ongelmallinen ainoastaan siksi että se on ympyrä vaan sitä pahentaa se, että se on yhdestä kohdasta yhteen puristettu ympyrä. Puristuskohta on Pasila, ja siellä ne suurimmat hahmotusongelmat ovat. Jos Pisara rakennetaan, Pasila jää ainoaksi ongelmaksi, mutta jos ei rakenneta, niin ongelmia on myös päärautatieasemalla.


Pisara ei auta tai tee asiasta vaikeampaakaan. Päärautatieasemalla ei ole mitään ongelmaa: kaksi suuntaa, Tikkurila ja Myyrmäki. Sama tilanne kuin vaikkapa Ilmalassa: kaksi suuntaa, Helsinki ja Myyrmäki. Iso Pisara korjaisi Pasilan ongelman, mutten usko, että Pasilassakaan olisi mitään suurempia ongelmia, kun yleensä Helsingin suunnan junat ovat asia erikseen, eri näytöillä jne. Lisäksi junat lähtisivät nykyisiltä M- ja I-junien laitureilta ja isot kyltit että tästä kulkee Kehäradan junat sitä kautta ja sinne. Nykyisten asemakuulutuksien väliin mahtuisi kyllä brändätyn kehäradan kuulutukset.

----------


## aki

Lentokentälle matkaavalle on kai aivan sama meneekö Tikkurilan vai Myyrmäen kautta, matka-aika taitaa olla melko sama, n.30min. Pasilassa on jo nykyisinkin vaikea hahmottaa miltä raiteelta lähtee M -ja I-junat mihinkin suuntaan, sen verran sokkeloinen asema on. Entä sitten kun samalla tunnuksella kulkeva juna käyttäisi Pasilassa neljää eri raidetta, yksi Myyrmäen kautta, yksi Tikkurilan kautta kentälle ja kahdelta eri raiteelta Helsinkiin, kyllä voisi moni mennä kiireessä sekaisin! Helsingissä tilanne on helpompi kun pääradan suunnan junat lähtevät Kaisaniemen puiston kupeesta ja Rantaradan suuntaan lähdetään Elielinaukion päädystä.

Selkein systeemi olisi säilyttää erilliset tunnukset kummallekin suunnalle, M Martinlaakson kautta ja I tai P Tikkurilan kautta. Tunnuksen vaihtuminen kentällä ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma, toiseen suuntaan aseman opasteissa lukisi esim. "M  Myyrmäki  Helsinki" ja toiseen "I  Tikkurila  Helsinki". Lentokentältä lähdettäessä ei junassa tarvittaisi lainkaan erillistä määränpääkuulutusta, ainoa kuulutusinfo tulisi Helsingissä, esim. "tämä on M-juna Myyrmäen kautta lentoasemalle, pysähdymme kaikilla asemilla" sama ruotsiksi ja englanniksi.

----------


## Murzu

Tuosta informaation ymmäryksestä tavalliselle kansalle... Olen kuvitellut, että uudet isot "siniset" laiturinäytöt, mitä on esim Helsingin päärautatieasemalla, ratkaisisi informaatio-ongelmat. Niihin saa vaikka mitä tietoa näkyville, juoksevalla tekstilläkin. 

Kuitenkin tässä taannoin olin kyseisellä asemalla odottamassa H-junaa, ja huomasin, että näytön alalaidassa kulki juokseva teksti. Siinä luki suunnilleen näin "Vain Pasilan pään yksikkö lähtee H-junana". Sen lisäksi asemalla kuulutettiin kahteen kertaan, selventäen vielä, että laiturille tulee kohta 2 junayksikköä, joista Pasilan pään yksikkö lähtee H-junana. Silti noin 100 ihmistä vain sinnikkäästi odotti päätepuskimen tuntumassa, osa korvakuuloimet korvillaan, osa kännykkää näpytellen, aivot narikassa. Noin 10-15 ihmistä siirtyi valmiiksi "oikeaan paikkaan". Junan saavuttua, 100 ihmistä ensinnäkin tietenkin tukki junasta ulos pyrkivät, ja änkesivät tietysti siihen yksikköön, mikä ei lähtenyt H-junana (kuten informaatiossa kerrottiin). Sen jälkeen tietenkin henkilökunnalla näytti olevan suuri operaatio saada ihmiset pois väärästä yksiköstä. Tämän jälkeen ihmiset sadattelivat tietenkin huonosta informaatiosta ja juoksuttamisesta. Yksittäiset ihmiset taisivat vaatia vielä selityksiä, miksi pitää siirtyä. Ymmärrettävästi kyllä, lähtevä H-juna jäi "hieman" myöhään, ja osalle ihmisistä paha mieli "huonosta informaatiosta". 

Kun informaationäytöt ei tehoa, kuulutukset ei tehoa, niin en ainakaan keksi, mikä olisi sellainen viestin tms, joka tavoittaisi aivot narikassa olevat ihmiset? Miten informaatiota voisi parantaa, siten että se hyppäisi ihmisten silmille ja aiheuttaisi jonkinlaisen herätyksen?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun informaationäytöt ei tehoa, kuulutukset ei tehoa, niin en ainakaan keksi, mikä olisi sellainen viestin tms, joka tavoittaisi aivot narikassa olevat ihmiset? Miten informaatiota voisi parantaa, siten että se hyppäisi ihmisten silmille ja aiheuttaisi jonkinlaisen herätyksen?


Maailmalla tuollainen erityistilanne hoidettaisiin niin, että siellä laiturilla olisi elävä ihminen tai pari ohjaamassa matkustajia.

----------


## Knightrider

Ainakin I-junien tapauksessa tuonmoinen järjestely on normaalia - tosin yleensä 1. Yksikkö on ehtiny lukita ovensa ennen poispäin lähteviä matkustajia

Tuossa yllämainitussa tilanteessa H-junan kanssa VR teki kyllä ihan oikein. Outoa, etteivät matkustajat varmista edes junan kyljestä määränpäätä.

----------


## zige94

1.7.

Kehäradan junat on myöhästellyt koko päivän. Pahimmst myöhästymiset on Leinelä-Aviapolis-Leinelä välillä, kun Lentoasemalla on sn20. Lisäksi P-junat näyttäisivät ajavan seis-opastetta vasten Aviapolikselta lähtiessään joka aiheuttaa enemmän myöhästymisiä.

Päivittyvää Kehärata-kuvastoa löytyy täältä:  https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B...pTVW84MzA/edit

----------


## aki

Kävin itsekin testaamassa uuden rataosuuden ja myöhästymisiä oli osalla junista 5-10 minuuttia. Osa junista kuitenkin kulki aikataulussa tai n. Minuutin jäljessä joka selittyisi Lentoaseman kohdan nopeusrajoituksella. Mistä  nuo 5-10 min. Myöhästymiset sitten johtuvat? Lentoaseman kohdan hidastelu ei voi noin paljoa vaikuttaa koska osa junista siis ajoi lähes aikataulussa. Junien infojärjestelmät toimivat vähän miten sattuu.  Esim. I-juna Leinelän jälkeen alkoi näyttämään jo Kivistöä vaikkei Lentoasemaa ja Aviapolista oltu vielä ohitettu. Sitten yhden I-junan ikkunanäytössä luki Vantaankosken kohdalla "I Lentoasemaa Hel". Kivistössä kuulutettiin Vehkalaa vaikka juna seisoi vielä asemalla ovet auki. Junahenkilökunnan kuulutukset Lentoaseman ohituksesta ja bussiin vaihdosta Aviapoliksessa olivat melko epäselviä. Kuulutettiin Suomeksi, Ruotsiksi ja Englanniksi mutta henkilökunnan kielitaidosta riippuen näistä sai selvää hyvin vaihtelevasti. Ainakin Aviapoliksen asema oli kolkon ja kalsan tuntuinen.  Kaikki pinnat pelkkää betonia ja lasia ei ainakaan itsestäni tuntunut kovin houkuttelevalta. Metron tunneliasemien sisustus on huomattavasti pehmeämpi ja miellyttää omaa silmääni enemmän. Sitten se ihme taustajumputus joka alkoi tympimään jo matkalla asemalta ulos kävellessä. Oliko näitä "äänimaailmoja" tehty asemille ihan tarkoituksella?  Vehkalan asema on ainakin vielä keskellä ei mitään, eikä lähistölle taida vielä vähään aikaan valmistua mitään joten aika turha pysähdys autiolle asemalle. Pohjois-Haagan aseman lippuhallin aikataulunäytön informaatio oli aika epäselkeä.  P  Lentoasema ja alla vaihtui vuorotellen Kannelmäki/Malminkartano. I  Helsinki ja alla Huopalahti.   Näitä kun oli vuorotellen taulussa niin tarkkaan piti katsoa mihin mikäkin juna menee. Voisi olla selkeämpää kun olisi vain määränpää ilman seuraavaa asemaa.  Seuraavat asemat näkee kuitenkin junan sisänäytöiltä.

----------


## zige94

Oon nyt itse seuraillut LiVin kulkutiedoista Leinelän ohituksia ja jopa Tikkurilan suunnalta Lentoasemalle menevät I-junatkin on ollut myöhässä... Pikaisen laskun perusteella yli 85% Kehäradan junista tähän mennessä on ollut myöhässä. Yleisimmiten 2-5 minuuttia, joillakin ollut jopa 17 minuuttia. Kuusi peruutettuakin vuoroa jo löytyy.

Jokainen epäilijä voi itse vilkaista vaikka tänne: http://junat.dy.fi/liikenne/asema/LN%C3%84/2015-07-01
Surulliselta näyttää, todella surulliselta.

----------


## zige94

Tällä hetkellä on 24:sta junavuorosta kahen tunnin sisään ollut 6 peruttuina. Sen lisäksi kun tutkiskelin kulkutietoja Leinelän ja Aviapoliksen osalta niin 100% junista on ollut myöhässä. Osa ollut vain muutamaa minuuttia ja johtunut Lentoaseman työmaasta, mutta silti yli 50% junista on ollut myöhässä myös muista syistä kuin Lentoaseman sn20:stä.

----------


## aki

> Oon nyt itse seuraillut LiVin kulkutiedoista Leinelän ohituksia ja jopa Tikkurilan suunnalta Lentoasemalle menevät I-junatkin on ollut myöhässä... Pikaisen laskun perusteella yli 85% Kehäradan junista tähän mennessä on ollut myöhässä. Yleisimmiten 2-5 minuuttia, joillakin ollut jopa 17 minuuttia. Kuusi peruutettuakin vuoroa jo löytyy.


Kuitenkin HSL on viitsinyt laittaa poikkeusinfoon vain yhden tiedotteen koskien I/P-junia: "Lähijunat I ja P mahdollisesti myöhässä, syy: tekninen vika radassa.  Arvioitu kesto: 12.26 - 13.30". Perutuista vuoroista ja jatkuvista myöhästelyistä ei yhtäkään tiedotetta.
Olisiko niin ettei haluta antaa negatiivistä kuvaa heti ensimmäisenä liikennöintipäivänä. Kaipa nämä voi ekan päivän piikkiin laittaa kunhan kuitenkin jo huomenna junat kulkisivat paremmin aikatauluissa.

----------


## Rehtori

> Kuitenkin HSL on viitsinyt laittaa poikkeusinfoon vain yhden tiedotteen koskien I/P-junia: "Lähijunat I ja P mahdollisesti myöhässä, syy: tekninen vika radassa.  Arvioitu kesto: 12.26 - 13.30". Perutuista vuoroista ja jatkuvista myöhästelyistä ei yhtäkään tiedotetta.
> Olisiko niin ettei haluta antaa negatiivistä kuvaa heti ensimmäisenä liikennöintipäivänä. Kaipa nämä voi ekan päivän piikkiin laittaa kunhan kuitenkin jo huomenna junat kulkisivat paremmin aikatauluissa.


Istahdin junaan noin klo 17:20 Tikkurilan asemalla. Junan lähtö viivästyi noin viisi minuuttia koska rata meni jännitteettömäksi. Koko asema ns. seisoi.

----------


## zige94

> Olisiko niin ettei haluta antaa negatiivistä kuvaa heti ensimmäisenä liikennöintipäivänä. Kaipa nämä voi ekan päivän piikkiin laittaa kunhan kuitenkin jo huomenna junat kulkisivat paremmin aikatauluissa.


Lentoasema aiheuttaa junille viivästymisiä siihen asti kunnes se on valmis ja otetaan käyttöön, eli näillä näkymin 10.7. asti. Siitä ollut mm. radiossakin maininta ja se juuri yksi myöhästymisien aiheuttajista, radion mukaan HSL:ltä saadun tiedon mukaan aiheuttaa 1-10 minuutin myöhästymisiä. Ihmetyttää juuri miksei siitä voisi antaa tiedotetta. Varmaan juuri huonon PR:n takia, pitää näyttää et ekana päivänä liikenne toimii. Tokana päivänä voi sitten jo ilmottaa viivästymisistä, jotka kestää viikon ajan.

----------


## SD202

> Ainakin Aviapoliksen asema oli kolkon ja kalsan tuntuinen.  Kaikki pinnat pelkkää betonia ja lasia ei ainakaan itsestäni tuntunut kovin houkuttelevalta.


Myös Aviapoliksen aseman ulkopuoli on hieman luotaantyöntävä viimeistelemättömine katukiveyksineen ja tietöineen. Siinäpä maahan saapuvalle turistille mieleenpainuva ensivaikutelma.

----------


## aki

> Lentoasema aiheuttaa junille viivästymisiä siihen asti kunnes se on valmis ja otetaan käyttöön, eli näillä näkymin 10.7. asti. Siitä ollut mm. radiossakin maininta ja se juuri yksi myöhästymisien aiheuttajista, radion mukaan HSL:ltä saadun tiedon mukaan aiheuttaa 1-10 minuutin myöhästymisiä.


Edelleenkään en ymmärrä miten se lentoaseman ohittaminen aiheuttaa osalle vuoroista 10 minuutin myöhästymisen kun osa junista selviää vain 1-2 minuutin myöhästymisellä?  Vai onko niin että nämä pienet Myöhästymiset kehäradalla alkavat kertautumaan vasta Huopalahdesta ja Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin päin jolloin seassa on jo muuta liikennettä hidastamassa kulkua lisää? Kai Helsingissä kuitenkin on sen verran varattu kääntöaikaa että takaisinpäin pitäisi ehtiä lähtemään aikataulussa vaikka Helsinkiin saavuttaisiinkiin myöhässä? 10 minuutin myöhästyminenhän tarkoittaa jo käytännössä peruttua vuoroa.

----------


## tlajunen

Lentoaseman 20 km/h rajoitus ei oikein voi selittää myöhästymisiä, sillä sen korvaa pysähdys Lentoasemalla, johon on vieläpä laskettu aikataulussa minuutti pelivaraa. Itse asiassa veikkaan, että Lentoaseman pysähdys _lisää_ myöhässäkulkua, se kun taatusti lisää matkustajamääriä ja siten myös pysähdysaikoja muillakin asemilla.

Joka tapauksessa aikatauluun on laadittu vähemmän pelivaraa kuin muille vastaaville linjoille tähän mennessä. Aika näyttää, rittääkö pelivara sitten kun alkukankeudet on selätetty. Pahoin pelkään, että pelivara osoittautuu olemattomaksi, eikä Kehäradan liikennöinti kokonaisuudessaan tule tuolla aikataululla toimimaan luotettavasti.

Toivottavasti olen väärässä.

----------


## zige94

> Kai Helsingissä kuitenkin on sen verran varattu kääntöaikaa että takaisinpäin pitäisi ehtiä lähtemään aikataulussa vaikka Helsinkiin saavuttaisiinkiin myöhässä? 10 minuutin myöhästyminenhän tarkoittaa jo käytännössä peruttua vuoroa.


10 minuuttia Helsingissä on kaluston kääntöaika (ainakin ruuhka-aikaan) ja osalla junahenkilökunnasta. Juna tulee vaikkapa 6 minuuttia myöhässä Helsinkiin. Jos henkilökunta vaihtuu, ehtii se lähteä omalla ajallaan takaisin, mutta jos on sama henkilökunta, niin todennäköisesti ei ehdi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:06 ----------




> Lentoaseman 20 km/h rajoitus ei oikein voi selittää myöhästymisiä, sillä sen korvaa pysähdys Lentoasemalla, johon on vieläpä laskettu aikataulussa minuutti pelivaraa. Itse asiassa veikkaan, että Lentoaseman pysähdys _lisää_ myöhässäkulkua, se kun taatusti lisää matkustajamääriä ja siten myös pysähdysaikoja muillakin asemilla.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa aikatauluun on laadittu vähemmän pelivaraa kuin muille vastaaville linjoille tähän mennessä. Aika näyttää, rittääkö pelivara sitten kun alkukankeudet on selätetty. Pahoin pelkään, että pelivara osoittautuu olemattomaksi, eikä Kehäradan liikennöinti kokonaisuudessaan tule tuolla aikataululla toimimaan luotettavasti.
> 
> Toivottavasti olen väärässä.


Itse en saa millään tuosta tiukkaan vaikka kuinka yritän verrata N ja M-junien aikatauluihin. Tietenkään "aikaisempaa" dataa ei ole saatavilla Hiekkaharju-Vantaankoski väliltä, mutta aikatauluja katsellessa ei vaan tunnu mitenkään kovin tiukalta. Mutta tottakai tlajunen, jos vain viitsit, voisit avata vähän enemmän tuota tiukkoja aikoja. Kovat on ainakin luulot (ei siis sinulla vaan myös monilla muilla) pidemmistä pysähtymisajoista Lentoaseman matkustajamäärien vuoksi, vaikka niistä ei ole vielä mitään dataa, sattuneista syistä. Pysähtymisaikoihin myös auttaisi jos matkustajat tietäisivät missä kohtaa juna pysähtyy. Ennen keltaiset lipunmyyntikyltit auttoivat siinä jo vähäsen, nythän se on vain arpapeliä jossei ole entuudestaan tuttu asema tai ei ole entinen rautatieläinen, joka osaa kuljettajille varattuja keltaisia merkkejä tulkita. Lipunmyyntikylttien poistumisen jälkeen on saanut nähä kuinka porukka juoksee jopa toisesta päästä asemaa.

----------


## Zambo

> 10 minuuttia Helsingissä on kaluston kääntöaika (ainakin ruuhka-aikaan) ja osalla junahenkilökunnasta. Juna tulee vaikkapa 6 minuuttia myöhässä Helsinkiin. Jos henkilökunta vaihtuu, ehtii se lähteä omalla ajallaan takaisin, mutta jos on sama henkilökunta, niin todennäköisesti ei ehdi.


Junan tekniikkaa ja toimintoja en tunne, mutta tuntuu oudolta, että junan seuraava lähtö voi myöhästyä enemmän, jos junassa on jo henkilökunta valmiina?

----------


## aki

> Pysähtymisaikoihin myös auttaisi jos matkustajat tietäisivät missä kohtaa juna pysähtyy. Ennen keltaiset lipunmyyntikyltit auttoivat siinä jo vähäsen, nythän se on vain arpapeliä jossei ole entuudestaan tuttu asema tai ei ole entinen rautatieläinen, joka osaa kuljettajille varattuja keltaisia merkkejä tulkita. Lipunmyyntikylttien poistumisen jälkeen on saanut nähä kuinka porukka juoksee jopa toisesta päästä asemaa.


Ainakin Kivistössä seistiin tänään alkuiltapäivästä reilu minuutti kun osa matkustajista odotti lyhyttä junaa väärässä päässä asemaa ja kävelivät sitten pitkän matkan junalle. Lyhyiden junien pysähdyspaikoista pitäisi kyllä ehdottomasti lisätä infoa asemille. Vanhoilla osuuksilla tämä ei ollut ongelma koska matkustajat olivat jo oppineet tietämään missä kohtaa lyhyt juna pysähtyy. Tämä on varmasti yksi syy myöhästymisiin ja kannattaisi todella hoitaa kuntoon nyt ennen kuin Lentoasema otetaan käyttöön. Tullaanko muuten talviliikenteen alkaessakin jatkamaan lyhyillä junilla ajoa päivällä ja illalla? Voi olla että silloin alkaa junissa olemaan jo aika tiivis tunnelma kun jo edesmenneen M-junan alkuiltojen lyhyet junat oli melkoisen täysiä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Junan tekniikkaa ja toimintoja en tunne, mutta tuntuu oudolta, että junan seuraava lähtö voi myöhästyä enemmän, jos junassa on jo henkilökunta valmiina?


Tiettyjä toimintoja voi tehdä jo lähtöpäässä kun edellinen vielä kerää kamppeita toisessa päässä. Lisäksi etenkin Helsingissä voi kestää tovi ennen kuin pääsee matkustajien takaa junasta edes ulos. Lisäksi sitten tietysti kävely junan toiseen päähän, 150 metriä. Kaikenlaisista jutuista se ero syntyy.

----------


## Mika123

Keharadan lenkin jälkeen muutama asia jäi mieleen:

- Itse junien määränpääteksinä oli mitä sattuu. Esim Huopalahdessa meni P-juna Lentoasemaa kohti siten, että päädyissä ja sivuissa luki Helsinki. Tämä oli tosin yksi havainto. Lisäksi asemasta riippuen junan sivuissa luki mitä sattuu. Esim Pasila-Huopalahti-Malminkartano välillä sivutekstit olivat hyvin sekalaisia: joskus sivuissa luki "väliasema+pääteasema" kohdassa "Myyrmäki-Lentoasema" ja joskus "Huopalahti-Lentoasema" ja muutenkin tämä väliasema tuntui vaihtuvan vähä väliä riippuen sijainnista. Ehkä hieman häiritsevää? Voisi olla vain "Lentoasema" ja sinne saapuessaan vaihtuisi "Helsinki". Turisteillekin ehkä kivempi kun junassa lukee vain Helsinki tai Lentoasema/Airport.

- Junat myöhästelivät paljon: ei ajallisesti, mutta määrällisesti. Tuntui että jokainen, Varsinkin I-juna on myöhässä muutaman minuutin, jotkut jopa kymmenen. Tietty Lentoaseman alennettu nopeus vaikuttaa mutta ei kai se yksinään tuota kaikkea myöhästymistä selitä. Pahimmillaan oli noin vartin myöhässä.

- Ensivaikutelma oli se, että Pääradalla on päiväsaikaan ehkä turhan tiuha vuoroväli junissa välillä Helsinki-Hiekkaharju. Esim 9-10 välillä ajeli tuplaflirtit aika tyhjinä Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin ja päinvastoin. Tarvitseeko K-junaa ajattaa päivälläkin 10 min välein?

- Tunneliosuus oli mahtava!



PS. Onko rantaradan flirtit kierrossa P/I-junien kanssa vai onko molemmilla ns. päivän omat kalustot?

----------


## zige94

> Keharadan lenkin jälkeen muutama asia jäi mieleen:
> 
> - Itse junien määränpääteksinä oli mitä sattuu. Esim Huopalahdessa meni P-juna Lentoasemaa kohti siten, että päädyissä ja sivuissa luki Helsinki. Tämä oli tosin yksi havainto. Lisäksi asemasta riippuen junan sivuissa luki mitä sattuu. Esim Pasila-Huopalahti-Malminkartano välillä sivutekstit olivat hyvin sekalaisia: joskus sivuissa luki "väliasema+pääteasema" kohdassa "Myyrmäki-Lentoasema" ja joskus "Huopalahti-Lentoasema" ja muutenkin tämä väliasema tuntui vaihtuvan vähä väliä riippuen sijainnista. Ehkä hieman häiritsevää? Voisi olla vain "Lentoasema" ja sinne saapuessaan vaihtuisi "Helsinki". Turisteillekin ehkä kivempi kun junassa lukee vain Helsinki tai Lentoasema/Airport.
> 
> - Junat myöhästelivät paljon: ei ajallisesti, mutta määrällisesti. Tuntui että jokainen, Varsinkin I-juna on myöhässä muutaman minuutin, jotkut jopa kymmenen. Tietty Lentoaseman alennettu nopeus vaikuttaa mutta ei kai se yksinään tuota kaikkea myöhästymistä selitä. Pahimmillaan oli noin vartin myöhässä.


Infokilvet on päin mäntyä suurimmassa osassa P-junista. Kaikki I-junat mitä näin, näytti oikein, tosin jotkut ovat sanoneet että niissäkin näkynyt väärin. Toisaalta näitä kilpijuttuja on ollut useamminkin. Oikeasti junassa pitäisi näkyä I:llä Helsingistä lähdettäessä edessä I *lentokonesymboli* Lentoasema ja sivukilvissä Tikkurila-Lentoasema ja sen jälkeen Huopalahti-Helsinki ja etukilvissä Lentoasemalta eteenpäin I Helsinki. Samaten sitten P-junalla mutta tietenkin toisinpäin.

Missä vertasit tuota myöhässäoloa? Leinelässä taas näytti et kaikki P-junat olivat myöhässä kun tulivat juuri Lentoasemalta, mutta kaikki I-junat olivat ajoissa. Jos tähystit Lentoaseman länsipuolella niin tottakai näit päinvastoin, se myöhästyminen kun juuri tapahtui Lentoaseman kohdalla. Lisäksi keskipäivän aikoihin oli Ruskeasannassa turvalaitevika ja viiden aikaan oli Tikkurilasta lähtenyt jännitteet pariksi minuutiksi. Sen lisäksi muu junaliikenne (K/A-junat), mahdolliset pitkittyneet käännöt Hki päässä jne. niin kertautuuhan se. Siihen päälle vielä normaalista poikkeavat matkustajamäärät, aseman toisesta päästä juoksut junalle kun eihän uudella asemalla edes tulevilla vakiokäyttäjillä oli ekana päivänä hajuakaan mihin kohtaan se juna pysähtyy.

Sivukilvet näyttivät tähän tyyliin: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...m9DaFpBMXplRm8 ja noin sen siis pitäisi näkyä, tietenkin vähän eri järjestyksessä jne. riippuen missä se juna sillä hetkellä menee. Tuo kuva otettu Aviapoliksella P-junasta Tikkurilaan päin.
Lentoasema näkyy lentokonesymbolilla junan sisänäytöissä: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...m9DaFpBMXplRm8
Ja tiedote joka alko näkymään Leinelä-Lentoasema välillä: suomeksi https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...lRBN3ZpRDhkTzQ ruotsiksi https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...DN2ZXJsZGxSZDg ja enkuksi https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...mRQdDNSZlpYNUU

----------


## pehkonen

> Myös Aviapoliksen aseman ulkopuoli on hieman luotaantyöntävä viimeistelemättömine katukiveyksineen ja tietöineen. Siinäpä maahan saapuvalle turistille mieleenpainuva ensivaikutelma.


Maahan tulevat turistit ottavat sen nopea Finnair-bussin. vain 25 min ytimeen ja laukut tavaratilassa.

----------


## Mika123

> Missä vertasit tuota myöhässäoloa? Leinelässä taas näytti et kaikki P-junat olivat myöhässä kun tulivat juuri Lentoasemalta, mutta kaikki I-junat olivat ajoissa. Jos tähystit Lentoaseman länsipuolella niin tottakai näit päinvastoin, se myöhästyminen kun juuri tapahtui Lentoaseman kohdalla. Lisäksi keskipäivän aikoihin oli Ruskeasannassa turvalaitevika ja viiden aikaan oli Tikkurilasta lähtenyt jännitteet pariksi minuutiksi. Sen lisäksi muu junaliikenne (K/A-junat), mahdolliset pitkittyneet käännöt Hki päässä jne. niin kertautuuhan se. Siihen päälle vielä normaalista poikkeavat matkustajamäärät, aseman toisesta päästä juoksut junalle kun eihän uudella asemalla edes tulevilla vakiokäyttäjillä oli ekana päivänä hajuakaan mihin kohtaan se juna pysähtyy.



Itse havaitsin, että Huopalahdesta Helsinkiin lähdettiin useasti muutama minuutti myöhässä. Tosiaan myös P-junat myöhästelivät, mutta Lentoaseman toisella puolen, kuten sanoit. Itselleni tuli mieleen myös, että kuinka myöhästymisherkkiä nämä kehäradan junat ovat. Jos Huopalahdessa A-juna tulee Helsingistä Leppävaaraan myöhässä, niin myöhästyy myös P-juna Myyrmäen suuntaan. Lisäksi tämä P-juna saattaa joutua odottamaan Leinelän jälkeen vielä K-junaakin, koska tämä kulkee nopeammin reitillään. Tämä kun kertaantuu tarpeeksi niin mitäköhän seuraa. Rikkoutunut A-juna Helsinki-Huopalahti välillä voisi pahimmillaan pistää lähes koko Lähiliikenteen sekaisin, sillä se tukkisi kehäradan junien kulun ja tämän jälkeen myöhässä kulkevat kehäratajunat hidastaisivat myös K-junia.

----------


## Compact

Katselin Harakkasaaren kohdalla iltapäivällä hetken aikaa kaupunkiin mennyttä liikennettä. Myöhässäkulkeneet P-junat seisottivat K-junia Havukosken punaisella pääopastimella. Ajojärjestystä näytettiin Finraililla suosittavan, eli K:tkin saatiin tällä tavoin myöhästymään Helsingin suuntaan.

Aviapoliin seisakkeella näyttää nyt junien ja raiteiden kilvitys epäloogiselta, kun "turisti" valikoi kulkuvälinettään. P-junat menevät "Lentoasemalle" (josta turisti on juurikin saapunut) ja I-junat ovat ainoat jotka menevät "Helsinkiin".

----------


## PepeB

Kehäradan aikataulussa ei ole edes yhtäkään löysää kohtaa, jossa olisi mahdollisuus kuroa aikataulua kiinni.

----------


## Etika

Tänään näyttää liikenne sujuneen selvästi mallikkaammin. Lähes kaikki junat ovat olleet alle kahden minuutin sisällä aikataulusta, kolme 4-6 minuutin myöhästymistä ja yksi peruttu vuoro näkyy olleen tähän mennessä.

----------


## tohpeeri

Sain vastauksen HSL:lle jo kauan sitten lähettämääni kysymykseen. Eli jos matkustan vaikka Malminkartanosta Puistolaan Kehärataa pitkin joudun käyttämään seutulippua, selitys: kuntarajan ylitys. Mutta jos ajan Jakomäestä bussilla Mellunmäkeen pääsen Helsingin lipulla. Tällaista epäjohdonmukaisuutta en ymmärrä.
Ilmeisesti kysymässäni esimerkissä olisi kulkeminen liian yksinkertaista. Kehotettiin menemään Pasilan kautta. Muodissahan tuntuu olevan nykyään, että aina jossain pitäisi vaihtaa kulkuneuvosta toiseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sain vastauksen HSL:lle jo kauan sitten lähettämääni kysymykseen. Eli jos matkustan vaikka Malminkartanosta Puistolaan Kehärataa pitkin joudun käyttämään seutulippua, selitys: kuntarajan ylitys. Mutta jos ajan Jakomäestä bussilla Mellunmäkeen pääsen Helsingin lipulla. Tällaista epäjohdonmukaisuutta en ymmärrä.
> Ilmeisesti kysymässäni esimerkissä olisi kulkeminen liian yksinkertaista. Kehotettiin menemään Pasilan kautta. Muodissahan tuntuu olevan nykyään, että aina jossain pitäisi vaihtaa kulkuneuvosta toiseen.


Kurjaa sille, joka tällaisen MalminkartanoPuistola-matkan tekee, mutta nykyisessä lippujärjestelmässä ainoa vaihtoehto. Ei olisi mitenkään mahdollista lipuntarkastajan selvittää jossain Vehkalassa, ketkä matkustavat mistä minnekin ja millaisella lipulla. Tuo johtaisi siihen, että kehäradalla pitäisi hyväksyä Helsingin sisäiset liput, oli matka millainen hyvänsä.

Check-in-check-out-järjestelmässä ei vastaavaa ongelmaa olisi. Esimerkiksi Lontoossa tai Singaporessa ratkaisevaa ovat vain lähtö- ja määräasema.

----------


## late-

> Ainakin Kivistössä seistiin tänään alkuiltapäivästä reilu minuutti kun osa matkustajista odotti lyhyttä junaa väärässä päässä asemaa ja kävelivät sitten pitkän matkan junalle. Lyhyiden junien pysähdyspaikoista pitäisi kyllä ehdottomasti lisätä infoa asemille.


Näin on. Lisäksi lentokenttäyhteyttä hoitavalla radalla pitäisi olla riittävä opastus lipunmyyntikäytännöistä. Kehäradan asemillahan ei ole yhtäkään lipunmyyntiautomaattia, joten lippuja saa ainoastaan junasta. Junassa turistin tulee tietenkin osata mennä lipunmyyntivaunuun, jonka pysähtymispaikkaa ei enää laitureille merkitä. Kun muualla mailmassa uusien ratojen ensimmäisenä päivänä matkat ovat usein ilmaisia, Kehäradalla näytti eilen olevan käynnissä tarkastajien tehopartiointi.

VR tosin näytti eilen puolen päivän aikaan pystyttävän väliaikaista lipunmyyntipistettä Aviapoliksen aseman sisäänkäynnille. Se saattaa hiukan helpottaa tilannetta.

----------


## zige94

> Kurjaa sille, joka tällaisen MalminkartanoPuistola-matkan tekee, mutta nykyisessä lippujärjestelmässä ainoa vaihtoehto. Ei olisi mitenkään mahdollista lipuntarkastajan selvittää jossain Vehkalassa, ketkä matkustavat mistä minnekin ja millaisella lipulla. Tuo johtaisi siihen, että kehäradalla pitäisi hyväksyä Helsingin sisäiset liput, oli matka millainen hyvänsä.


Eikä täytyisi, eihän Vantaalta ulospäin suuntautuvassa liikenteessä tarvisi Vantaan sisäistä hyväksyä. Kyllähän v56 ja v62 Jakomäki-Mellunmäki-Jakomäki välillä toimii Hki sisäinen lippu, vaikka linja ajaa Vantaan kautta eikä sitäkään pystytä kontrolloida ettei joku mene Helsingin puolelta Mellunmäestä tai Jakomäestä vaikka Tikkurilaan, Vaaralaan, Hakunilaan, Rajakylään, Länsimäkeen jne. Kaiken kukkuraksi tästä et Kehäradalla ei toimi sama systeemi mikä useilla bussilinjoilla toimiikin, ei ole mitään infoa missään. Myöskäään ei yhtään auta se ettei junassa ole enään karttaa josta näkyisi maksuvyöhykkeet.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:03 ----------

Pysähtymispaikkojen ilmoittamiseen on tulossa vihdoin parannus. Lainaus HSL:n uusimmasta tiedotteesta: "HSL teettää lisäksi asemalaitureille ensi viikolla liimattavat lattiatarrat, jotka kertovat matkustajille tarkasti, mihin kohtaan juna pysähtyy."

----------


## Nrg

> Kehäradan asemillahan ei ole yhtäkään lipunmyyntiautomaattia


Luin varmasti juuri väärin.

----------


## pehkonen

> Eikä täytyisi, eihän Vantaalta ulospäin suuntautuvassa liikenteessä tarvisi Vantaan sisäistä hyväksyä. Kyllähän v56 ja v62 Jakomäki-Mellunmäki-Jakomäki välillä toimii Hki sisäinen lippu, vaikka linja ajaa Vantaan kautta eikä sitäkään pystytä kontrolloida ettei joku mene Helsingin puolelta Mellunmäestä tai Jakomäestä vaikka Tikkurilaan, Vaaralaan, Hakunilaan, Rajakylään, Länsimäkeen jne. Kaiken kukkuraksi tästä et Kehäradalla ei toimi sama systeemi mikä useilla bussilinjoilla toimiikin, ei ole mitään infoa missään. Myöskäään ei yhtään auta se ettei junassa ole enään karttaa josta näkyisi maksuvyöhykkeet.


eiköhän nuo bussilinjapoikkeukset koske vain muutamia rajapysäkkejä sekä pari hassua Mellunmäen linjaa. Kuljettajan asia on pitää huolta lippujen voimassaolosta. Sitä varten on se maksulaite kuljattajan vieressä. ei Otaniemeenkään pääse Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla, vaikka moni "teekkari" sitä yrittääkin Toisin on junissa, joissa konnarin tapaaminen on harvinaista myös lipunmaksuvaunussa.

----------


## lkrt

> Luin varmasti juuri väärin.


Niin, harmi kyllä asia on näin johtuen lippu- ja informaatiojärjestelmän uudistuksesta. Vanhoja lippuautomaatteja ei ole enää saatavilla eikä niitä olisi järkeä asentaakaan, kun uudet lippuautomaatit otetaan käyttöön pian. Pian ei kuitenkaan ole tarpeeksi pian, kun se tarkoittanee noin vuotta.

----------


## Koge

Muutamien bussilinjojen käytäntöä voidaan pitää järjestelmässä poikkeuksena, koska pääsääntöisesti HSL-alueella on oltava lippu kaikille niille vyöhykkeille, joiden sisällä matkustaa. Näin on esimerkiksi vaihdollisten yhteyksien kanssa, Leppävaarasta ei voi matkustaa junalla Keravalle lähiseutu 2 -lipulla, vaan on ostettava lippu koko HSL-alueelle. Osa bussilinjoista käväisee toisen kaupungin puolella käytännön syistä, esimerkiksi v53 kulkiessaan Kehä III:lle Ala-Tikkurilan kautta. Näissä tilanteissa ei ole mielekästä vaatia seutulippua Tikkurilasta Myyrmäkeen kulkevilta, vaikka linjalla on pysäkkejä myös Helsingin puolella. Kehärata on avorahastuksellisuuden lisäksi myös siinä mielessä eri asia, että sen reitti kulkee selkeästi Vantaan puolella toisin kuin bussilinjoilla, joiden poukkoilu eri kaupungin puolella on hetkellistä.

Toki HSL:llä olisi petrattavaa tiedotuksessa, mutta luulen kuitenkin, että melko harva olettaa pääsevänsä Kehäradan kautta Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla. Reittioppaassa on kuitenkin sellainen bugi, että jos valitsee lippuvyöhykkeeksi Helsingin sisäisen lipun Malminkartanon ja Puistolan välisellä matkalla, ehdottaa Reittiopas silti yhteyttä P-junalla. Mitäköhän tarkastaja sanoisi, jos perustelisi matkustamistaan Helsingin sisäisellä HSL:n reittioppaasta löytyvällä tiedolla?

Matka Malminkartanosta Puistolaan on muuten ainakin päiväsaikaan pari minuuttia nopeampi Pasilan kautta I + K -kombolla.

----------


## Nrg

> Niin, harmi kyllä asia on näin johtuen lippu- ja informaatiojärjestelmän uudistuksesta. Vanhoja lippuautomaatteja ei ole enää saatavilla eikä niitä olisi järkeä asentaakaan, kun uudet lippuautomaatit otetaan käyttöön pian.


Tästä oli joskus puhetta, mutta mikä estäisi mitä tahansa kuittia tulostavaa ja rahaa hyväksyvää laitetta tulostamasta lentokentän junalaiturilla seutulippua satunnaismatkustajalle? Kaikenlaista palvelua on jarruteltu jo pitkään lippujärjestelmäuudistuksen varjolla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, harmi kyllä asia on näin johtuen lippu- ja informaatiojärjestelmän uudistuksesta. Vanhoja lippuautomaatteja ei ole enää saatavilla eikä niitä olisi järkeä asentaakaan, kun uudet lippuautomaatit otetaan käyttöön pian. Pian ei kuitenkaan ole tarpeeksi pian, kun se tarkoittanee noin vuotta.


No johan on selitys!

Mistä  muuten ulkomainen voi ostaa junalipun Lentoasemalta esim Tampereelle? Tuleeko Lentoaseman kehärata-asemalle tai peräti lentoaseman terminaaleihin VR:n lipunmyymtiautomaatteja? Älkää vastatko että koneella saapuvat ostavat netistä, koska kone  voi myöhästyä niin että etukäteen ostettua lippua ei voi enää käyttää.

t. Rainer

----------


## Koge

> No johan on selitys!
> 
> Mistä  muuten ulkomainen voi ostaa junalipun Lentoasemalta esim Tampereelle? Tuleeko Lentoaseman kehärata-asemalle tai peräti lentoaseman terminaaleihin VR:n lipunmyymtiautomaatteja? Älkää vastatko että koneella saapuvat ostavat netistä, koska kone  voi myöhästyä niin että etukäteen ostettua lippua ei voi enää käyttää.
> 
> t. Rainer


VR:n sivujen mukaan Lentoasemalla on kaksi kappaletta VR:n automaatteja, joista saa toki myös HSL-alueen lippuja. Lipunmyyntiautomaatittomuus koskee muita asemia ja HSL:n omia lipunmyyntiautomaatteja.

----------


## PepeB

> Näin on. Lisäksi lentokenttäyhteyttä hoitavalla radalla pitäisi olla riittävä opastus lipunmyyntikäytännöistä. Kehäradan asemillahan ei ole yhtäkään lipunmyyntiautomaattia, joten lippuja saa ainoastaan junasta. Junassa turistin tulee tietenkin osata mennä lipunmyyntivaunuun, jonka pysähtymispaikkaa ei enää laitureille merkitä. Kun muualla mailmassa uusien ratojen ensimmäisenä päivänä matkat ovat usein ilmaisia, Kehäradalla näytti eilen olevan käynnissä tarkastajien tehopartiointi.
> 
> VR tosin näytti eilen puolen päivän aikaan pystyttävän väliaikaista lipunmyyntipistettä Aviapoliksen aseman sisäänkäynnille. Se saattaa hiukan helpottaa tilannetta.


Toivottavasti tulee ja pian lippuautomaatteja asemalle, kun myynti junissa lakkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toki HSL:llä olisi petrattavaa tiedotuksessa, mutta luulen kuitenkin, että melko harva olettaa pääsevänsä Kehäradan kautta Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla. Reittioppaassa on kuitenkin sellainen bugi, että jos valitsee lippuvyöhykkeeksi Helsingin sisäisen lipun Malminkartanon ja Puistolan välisellä matkalla, ehdottaa Reittiopas silti yhteyttä P-junalla. Mitäköhän tarkastaja sanoisi, jos perustelisi matkustamistaan Helsingin sisäisellä HSL:n reittioppaasta löytyvällä tiedolla?


Minä katson asiaa kuluttajansuojan kannalta ja totean, että on luvattu yhtä mutta tarjotaankin toista. Normaalissa kaupankäynnissä on sanktiot siitä, että luvattua tuotetta on oltava kaupan ja luvattuun hintaan, mutta ei taaskaan koske julkista palvelua.

Kehärataa on perusteltu erinomaisena poikittaisyhteytenä, joka nyt melkein tyhjentää kehätiet, kun niin kätevästi pääsee idästä länteen ja päinvastoin. Tällä perusteella hankkeeseen laitetaan liki 800 miljoonaa kansalaisten rahaa. Mutta sitten kun on aika lunastaa lupauksia, niin eipäs.

Jos ja kun kerran Helsingin sisäiset matkat maksavat jotain, ja hinnoittelu perustuu matkan alku- ja lähtöpisteiden sijaintiin, ei reittiin ja sen pituuteen, niin silloin on palvelun tuottajan eikä asiakkaan ongelma, jos juna kulkee toisen tariffialueen kautta. Lisäksi asiakkaiden kierrättäminen Pasilan kautta Puistolan ja Malminkartanon välillä on palveluntarjoajan kannalta typerää. Näiden asemien pohjoispuolella on tarjolla mittavaa ylikapasiteettia kun taas Pasila on reitin ruuhkaisin asema. Ei ole järkeä kierrättää ihmisiä Pasilaan lisäämään ruuhkautumista.

Eikä mikään estä kehäradalle vaikka erityishinnoittelua. Onhan ratikkalippukin eri hintainen kuin rinnalla kulkevan bussin lippu samalle matkalle. Siten voidaan päättää, että kehäradalla saa kulkea Helsingistä Helsinkiin Helsingin lipulla. Väärinkäyttöä voidaan valvoa aivan samalla tavalla kuin muutakin avorahastettua joukkoliikennettä.




> Matka Malminkartanosta Puistolaan on muuten ainakin päiväsaikaan pari minuuttia nopeampi Pasilan kautta I + K -kombolla.


Ehkä, mutta näiden hankkeiden arvioinnissa käytetty koettu matka-aika ei ole nopeampi. Jos nämä koetun matka-ajan kertoimet jätetään pois, Kehäradan tapaisten hankkeiden perustelu käy todella hankalaksi. Tosin eipä näillä perusteluilla ole suurhankkeiden kanssa ollut juuri väliksi.




> Toivottavasti tulee ja pian lippuautomaatteja asemalle, kun myynti junissa lakkaa.


Onko automaattien puute todellinen ongelma? Varsin tavallinen käytäntö on, että junassa on henkilö, joka myy lippuja. Se on toiminut hyvin jo 1800-luvulta lähtien. Onhan lipuntarkastajakin yhdenlainen lippukauppias. Mutta jos järjestelmä rakennetaan niin, että (hyvästä syystä) ei ole lippuautomaatteja, mutta ei myöskään lipunmyyntiä kioskeista eikä lipunmyyjältä junasta, niin silloin on reilua pitää myös tarkastajat poissa junasta. Muutenhan asia on niin, että Kehäradan junalippu maksaa noin satasen  jos onnistuu kohtaamaan lipunmyyjän.

Helsinki on täynnä lippuautomaatteja, jotka myyvät lippuja autoilijoille. Laite lienee kansainvälisesti yleinen aparaatti, joka osaa myydä eri kaupungeissa eri hintaisia ja erilaisia lippuja. Näitä laitteita ei olla hävittämässä tai uusimassa autoilijoiden pysäköitilippujärjestelmän muutoksen vuoksi, joten jos on halua, niin näitä saa aivan varmasti käyttöön kehäradalle. Olen aivan varma, että laitteen saa pränttäämään kuittirullapaperilleen myös sen näköisiä lippuja, että ihminen ymmärtää ne HSL:n joukkoliikennelipuiksi.

Ei nämä nyt niin vaikeita asiota ole.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Koge

Tuskin lipunmyynti junissa lakkaa ennen kuin asemille saadaan automaatit. Pysäköintiautomaatin muuttaminen yksinkertaiseksi lipunmyyntiautomaatiksi ei tosiaan vaatisi muuta kuin sen, että kuittipaperina käytettäisiin samaa tai tarvittaessa oikean kokoista HSL:n kuittipaperia kuin muissakin jakelukanavissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pysäköintiautomaatin muuttaminen yksinkertaiseksi lipunmyyntiautomaatiksi ei tosiaan vaatisi muuta kuin sen, että kuittipaperina käytettäisiin samaa tai tarvittaessa oikean kokoista HSL:n kuittipaperia kuin muissakin jakelukanavissa.


Miksi? Eiköhän riitä, että kuitissa lukee HSL ja siihen tulostuu lipputuotteen nimi, hinta, alv % ja voimassaolo. Väärennysten estämikseksi on tietysti hyvä, jos HSL:n logo on painettu kuittipaperiin, mutta pakollista se ei ole. (Saksassa näkee lipuissa hologrammiraitaa, joka estää väärennökset kohtuullisen tehokkaasti.)

Anekdoottina voisi mainita, että eivät VR:nkään liput ole samanlaisia kaikissa kanavissa. R-Kioskista ostettu lippu tulostetaan ihan erilaisella laitteella erilaiselle paperille. Lienee sama paperi kuin missä tahansa ärrältä ostetuissa lipuissa (konsertti- tms.?).

----------


## Koge

> Miksi? Eiköhän riitä, että kuitissa lukee HSL ja siihen tulostuu lipputuotteen nimi, hinta, alv % ja voimassaolo. Väärennysten estämikseksi on tietysti hyvä, jos HSL:n logo on painettu kuittipaperiin, mutta pakollista se ei ole. (Saksassa näkee lipuissa hologrammiraitaa, joka estää väärennökset kohtuullisen tehokkaasti.)


Minimalistisuudessaan tuokin riittää, mutta mikäli kuittipaperi esimerkiksi on valmiiksi saman kokoista kuin HSL-automaateissa, ei ole mitään syytä olla käyttämättä sitä. Lippujen väärentäminen tuskin on mikään laajamittainen ongelma, mutta onhan siihenkin hyvä varautua muulla kuin blankolla paperilla. Sinänsä lippujen ulkoasun eroavaisuus ei ole ongelma, konduktööriltä ostettu lippuhan on tälläkin hetkellä erilainen kuin bussikuskilta ostettu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lippujen väärentäminen tuskin on mikään laajamittainen ongelma, mutta onhan siihenkin hyvä varautua muulla kuin blankolla paperilla.


Eiköhän lippupaperi ole etupäässä imagojuttu. Kännykkä- ja nettiliput toimivat kaikenlaisessa maksamisessa ilman mitään paperia. Väärentämisen este on lippuun printattava tai muuten sisällytettävä muutaman merkin koodi. Eihän esimerkiksi lentolippuja ole enää olemassakaan, vaan kuuden merkin koodi on lentolippu. Kohta näytän junassa konduktöörille junalipun, joka on lentolippukoodin tapaan 7-merkkinen merkkijono tyyliin ESM3APY=, joka on kännyn näytöllä tai tulostinpaperille printattuna myös QR-koodina, jotta lippu on koneellisesti luettavissa.

Ja onhan HSL-järjestelmässä ollut jo vuosikausia vielä yksinkertaisempi juttu, tekstiviestilippu. Se toimi jo älyttömienkin kännyköiden pikkuisilla tekstinäytöillä.

Ratkaisuja siis on vaikka kuinka.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Väärentämisen este on lippuun printattava tai muuten sisällytettävä muutaman merkin koodi. Eihän esimerkiksi lentolippuja ole enää olemassakaan, vaan kuuden merkin koodi on lentolippu. Kohta näytän junassa konduktöörille junalipun, joka on lentolippukoodin tapaan 7-merkkinen merkkijono tyyliin ESM3APY=, joka on kännyn näytöllä tai tulostinpaperille printattuna myös QR-koodina, jotta lippu on koneellisesti luettavissa.


Totta. Olennainen aspekti on varmennettavuus. Silloin kun online-varmentaminen ei ollut vielä mahdollista, kaikenmaailman hologrammit palvelivat tarkoitusta varmentaa että itse lippupaperi on laillisesta lähteestä, joka pystyy kontrolloimaan miten sitä paperia käytetään. Mutta nyt kun itse matkustusoikeus pystytään varmentamaan reaaliaikaisesti, mikä tahansa paperinpala (tai ei paperia ollenkaan) ajaa saman asian.

Onnibussilla tämä oli alunperin viety ääripäähän: lippu(varmenne) oli vain lyhyt merkkijono. Nyttemmin siellä tosin on siirrytty käyttämään pidempää, osittain "älykästä" koodia, johon on koodattu mukaan pvm- ja vuorotietoja. Hassua sinänsä kylläkin että varmennekäytössä mahdollisimman "tyhmä" koodi on fiksu, koska ei ole mitään logiikkaa jonka väärentäjä voi selvittää ja sitä käyttäen luoda itse valekoodeja. (Toki Onnibussillakin osa koodista näyttäisi olevan "tyhmää", mikä riittää kyllä.)

----------


## vristo

Niin, uusi lippulaji eli HSL-junalippu, joka olisi kuten ratikkalippu. Sillä saisi kulkea yhden vaihdottoman matkan HSL-junalla, riippumatta maksuvyöhykkeistä. Esimerkiksi juurikin Malminkartanosta kehärataa Puistolaan. Tai minne vain.

Mutta, yksi ongelma kuitenkin: suuri osa matkustajista matkaa kausilipulla (kunnan sisäinen tai seutulippu). Miten tämä ratkaistaisiin tässä tapauksessa? Josession matka kehäradan kautta Helsingistä Helsinkiin on päivittäinen työmatka, voisi joka päivä ostettu "HSL-junalippu" kuitenkin tulla kalliiksi.

----------


## Wito

Mutta ratkaisuhan on jo olemassa tähän ongelmaan, eli että asiakas ostaa seutulipun, jos on työmatka niin kausilippu varmaankin paras. Onhan se kalliimpi, mutta jos aikaa säästyy paljon, niin voihan se olla sen arvoistakin. Tulevaisuudessa toki pitää keksiä jotain muuta, mutta näin väliaikaisesti tämä voi olla hyvä ratkaisu, ja uskon että monet näin tekevätkin.

----------


## vristo

Tai sitten todella niin, että Kehäradalla voisi matkustaa Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla, jos matka alkaa Helsingin puolelta, mutta sillä ei kuitenkaan voisi vaihtaa muuhun HSL-liikenteen linjaan Vantaan puolella. Helsingin puolella vaihto-oikeus toki toimisi jälleen.

Kuinka muuten tuleva lippu-uudistus, maksuvyöhykkeineen, muuttaa tätä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:29 ----------




> Mutta ratkaisuhan on jo olemassa tähän ongelmaan, eli että asiakas ostaa seutulipun, jos on työmatka niin kausilippu varmaankin paras. Onhan se kalliimpi, mutta jos aikaa säästyy paljon, niin voihan se olla sen arvoistakin. Tulevaisuudessa toki pitää keksiä jotain muuta, mutta näin väliaikaisesti tämä voi olla hyvä ratkaisu, ja uskon että monet näin tekevätkin.


Tämä on kieltämättä varsin validi vaihtoehto.

----------


## late-

> Lippujen väärentäminen tuskin on mikään laajamittainen ongelma, mutta onhan siihenkin hyvä varautua muulla kuin blankolla paperilla.


Lippujen väärentämisestä saa helposti laajamittaisen ongelman. Pahvisten lippujen loppuaikoina ennen matkakortin käyttöönottoa kymmenen matkan kortteja oli joidenkin lähteiden mukaan saatavilla aika mukavasti Tallinnasta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:58 ----------




> Mutta nyt kun itse matkustusoikeus pystytään varmentamaan reaaliaikaisesti, mikä tahansa paperinpala (tai ei paperia ollenkaan) ajaa saman asian.


Mahtaisikohan HSL:llä olla tähän liittyen käynnissä jokin projekti, jonka valmistumista ei kuitenkaan kehäpäätelmän hengessä tarvitse odottaa ennen moderniin lippujärjestelmään siirtymistä?

----------


## samulih

> Lippujen väärentämisestä saa helposti laajamittaisen ongelman. Pahvisten lippujen loppuaikoina ennen matkakortin käyttöönottoa kymmenen matkan kortteja oli joidenkin lähteiden mukaan saatavilla aika mukavasti Tallinnasta.


OT:ksi menee mutta... Muistan lapsuudesta kun tuttu pölli Ärrältä sellaisen leimasimen ja tehtaili sitten uusia leimoja kortteihin, vessapaperimassalla entinen leima piiloon ja uusi päälle... Jäi nopiasti kiinni kun opettaja näki vehkeen koulussa....

----------


## vristo

> OT:ksi menee mutta... Muistan lapsuudesta kun tuttu pölli Ärrältä sellaisen leimasimen ja tehtaili sitten uusia leimoja kortteihin, vessapaperimassalla entinen leima piiloon ja uusi päälle... Jäi nopiasti kiinni kun opettaja näki vehkeen koulussa....


Mäkin näin niitä ammatissani ja tukkivat Almexit.

----------


## zige94

> Kuinka muuten tuleva lippu-uudistus, maksuvyöhykkeineen, muuttaa tätä?


Vyöhykkeiden osalta ei mitenkään. Esimerkiksi mainittu Puistola kuuluu Beehen, mutta vaikkapa Leinelä, Lentoasema ja Aviapolis ainakin kuuluu Ceehen, tod.näköisesti myös Kivistö, Vehkala voi olla juuri Been puolella. Tokihan taisi olla niin että uudessa lippusysteemissa kausilipussa on aina väh. 2 vyöhykettä, mutta todennäköisesti AB on yleisin Helsingin puolen pääradan/Kehäradan asemista.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vyöhykkeiden osalta ei mitenkään. Esimerkiksi mainittu Puistola kuuluu Beehen, mutta vaikkapa Leinelä, Lentoasema ja Aviapolis ainakin kuuluu Ceehen, tod.näköisesti myös Kivistö, Vehkala voi olla juuri Been puolella. Tokihan taisi olla niin että uudessa lippusysteemissa kausilipussa on aina väh. 2 vyöhykettä, mutta todennäköisesti AB on yleisin Helsingin puolen pääradan/Kehäradan asemista.


Kaikki liput ovat tosiaankin vähintään kahden vyöhykkeen lippuja, mikä vähentää huomattavasti vyöhykerajoihin liittyviä ongelmia. Tämä Kehäradan keissi on oikeastaan aika hyvä esimerkki: voi tosiaan ostaa joko AB tai BC -lipun riippuen siitä, kumpaa kautta haluaa mennä. Kausilipun ostajille tosin tulee hankala valinnanpaikka, kumman lipun ostavat, joskin tämä dilemma koskee enemmän tai vähemmän kaikkia b-vyöhykkeellä asuvia.

----------


## Mika123

Näistä lipuista tuli mieleen. Olen miettinyt, että jos nousee Helsingistä I-junaan siten, että lipussa (matkakortti) on jäljellä yksi minuutti vaihtoaikaa ja kierrettyä kehäratalenkin tulee vaikkapa Ilmalasta tarkastajat niin kuinka matkustaja pystyy ikinä todistamaan melkein tunnin kuluttua ja tunti vaihtoajan päättymisen jälkeen, että hänellä oli lippu voimassa kun nousi junaan? käytännössä siis sillä lipulla sen matkan saa mennä loppuun, eli vaikka Helsingistä Helsinkiin kehärataa pitkin.

----------


## jodo

> Näistä lipuista tuli mieleen. Olen miettinyt, että jos nousee Helsingistä I-junaan siten, että lipussa (matkakortti) on jäljellä yksi minuutti vaihtoaikaa ja kierrettyä kehäratalenkin tulee vaikkapa Ilmalasta tarkastajat niin kuinka matkustaja pystyy ikinä todistamaan melkein tunnin kuluttua ja tunti vaihtoajan päättymisen jälkeen, että hänellä oli lippu voimassa kun nousi junaan? käytännössä siis sillä lipulla sen matkan saa mennä loppuun, eli vaikka Helsingistä Helsinkiin kehärataa pitkin.


Paitsi ettet saa, kun se kerran käy Vantaalla.

----------


## Koge

> Paitsi ettet saa, kun se kerran käy Vantaalla.


Ei kai sillä kuntarajan ylityksellä ole tässä tapauksessa merkitystä lipun kelpoisuuteen olettaen, että matkustajalla on seutulippu. Samaan tapaanhan on sallittua matkustaa vaikkapa K-junalla Helsingistä Korsoon, mikäli lippu on voimassa juuri ja juuri junaan astuessa. Tällöinkin saa ylittää kuntarajan lipun ollessa jo vanhentunut.

----------


## Mika123

> Ei kai sillä kuntarajan ylityksellä ole tässä tapauksessa merkitystä lipun kelpoisuuteen olettaen, että matkustajalla on seutulippu. Samaan tapaanhan on sallittua matkustaa vaikkapa K-junalla Helsingistä Korsoon, mikäli lippu on voimassa juuri ja juuri junaan astuessa. Tällöinkin saa ylittää kuntarajan lipun ollessa jo vanhentunut.


Joo eihän sillä kuntarajan ylityksellä väliä, kunhan siihen sopiva lippu on voimassa kun nousee junaan. On se sitten hyvä selitellä kehäradan kierrettyä vaikka Ilmalassa, että lippu oli juuri ja juuri voimassa. Melkein tunti sitten.. Näkevätkö tarkastajat laitteestaan, miltä asemalta on leimattu?

----------


## zige94

> Näistä lipuista tuli mieleen. Olen miettinyt, että jos nousee Helsingistä I-junaan siten, että lipussa (matkakortti) on jäljellä yksi minuutti vaihtoaikaa ja kierrettyä kehäratalenkin tulee vaikkapa Ilmalasta tarkastajat niin kuinka matkustaja pystyy ikinä todistamaan melkein tunnin kuluttua ja tunti vaihtoajan päättymisen jälkeen, että hänellä oli lippu voimassa kun nousi junaan? käytännössä siis sillä lipulla sen matkan saa mennä loppuun, eli vaikka Helsingistä Helsinkiin kehärataa pitkin.





> Joo eihän sillä kuntarajan ylityksellä väliä, kunhan siihen sopiva lippu on voimassa kun nousee junaan. On se sitten hyvä selitellä kehäradan kierrettyä vaikka Ilmalassa, että lippu oli juuri ja juuri voimassa. Melkein tunti sitten.. Näkevätkö tarkastajat laitteestaan, miltä asemalta on leimattu?


Näkee milloin se on viimeksi leimattu. Eli jos leimautat arvolipun vaihdon junaan noustessa, jää lippuun merkintä leimauksen kellonaika ja junannumero. Toteat sitten vaan et oot ajanu tän radan melkein ympäri ja astuit kyytiin kun lippu oli voimassa. Tuossa on vain se ettei arvolipun vaihtoa käytettäessä ole pakko korttiaan kortinlukijalle näyttöö avorahastus-kulkuneuvoissa, mutta sitten taas jos miettii niin kuinka moni on laittanut pään syövereihin tarkan ajan minuutilleen milloin lippu lakkaa voimasta? Todennäköisemmin tarkastaa junaan noustessa onko lippu vielä voimassa.

----------


## hana

Ajoin viikonlopun aikana viisi kertaa 623:lla Helsinkiin päin ja kertaakaan ei noussut matkustajia kyytiin neljältä Leinelän asemaa lähinnä olevalta pysäkiltä. Juna kyyti siis maistuu

----------


## zige94

> Ajoin viikonlopun aikana viisi kertaa 623:lla Helsinkiin päin ja kertaakaan ei noussut matkustajia kyytiin neljältä Leinelän asemaa lähinnä olevalta pysäkiltä. Juna kyyti siis maistuu��


Ihmekkään tuo kun 623:lla menee mitä tahansa 35-55 minuutin välillä keskustaan ja junalla 24 minuuttia  :Wink:  Noh kohtahan 623 pätkästään Hakikseen. 633N:lle on riittäny Leineläläisiä, etenkin iltasin kun menee vaan P-junia niin 633N on 29 minuutin matka-ajallaan nopeampi.

----------


## Minä vain

Jos Reittioppaaseen laittaa 23.50 Kannelmäen asemalta Malmin asemalle, Reittiopas ehdottaa pelkästään P-junia riippumatta siitä mitä on laittanut lippuehdoksi. Minusta tämä ei ole ollenkaan marginaalinen ongelma, sillä matkustajia asemilta Huopalahti - Malminkartano asemille Puistola - Käpylä on varmasti ihan kohtuullisesti ja nyt saa sen käsityksen että Helsingin sisäinen kelpaa.

Koska HSL:n oman tiedotuksen mukaan välin pääsee Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla mahdollisen tarkastusmaksun on melkeinpä pakko kaatua hallinto-oikeudessa. Ikävä vaan sille, joka saa tarkastusmaksun eikä ymmärrä viedä sitä hallinto-oikeuteen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:48 ----------




> 633N:lle on riittäny Leineläläisiä, etenkin iltasin kun menee vaan P-junia niin 633N on 29 minuutin matka-ajallaan nopeampi.


HSL-alueella on varmastikin ensimmäistä kertaa tilanne, jossa bussi on selvästi nopeampi kuin vaihdoton raideliikenneyhteys ja molemmat lähtevät samaan aikaan. Kun keskustasta lähtee P-juna ja 633N kello 0.14, miten matkustajat jakaantuu? Osaako joku sanoa?

----------


## zige94

> HSL-alueella on varmastikin ensimmäistä kertaa tilanne, jossa bussi on selvästi nopeampi kuin vaihdoton raideliikenneyhteys ja molemmat lähtevät samaan aikaan. Kun keskustasta lähtee P-juna ja 633N kello 0.14, miten matkustajat jakaantuu? Osaako joku sanoa?


Jaa'a, toisaalta ei tuossa kovin paljon jakaumaa ole kun yhteistä palvelualuetta ei oikeastaan Leinelän lisäksi ole ja Leinelässä ei ole kuin reilu 1000 asukasta vasta. Toki myös osa Simonkalliota on aseman vieressä ja nyt kun ylikulkusilta on auki niin pääsee 633N:n pysäkiltä helposti sinne.

Mutta tosiaan ei ainakaan itselläni tule mieleen muita, jossa bussi on nopeampi kuin vaihdoton raideliikenneyhteys... Harmi vaan et 633N menee ainoastaan vklp öisin keskusta-Leinelä.

----------


## Tenava

> Jaa'a, toisaalta ei tuossa kovin paljon jakaumaa ole kun yhteistä palvelualuetta ei oikeastaan Leinelän lisäksi ole ja Leinelässä ei ole kuin reilu 1000 asukasta vasta. Toki myös osa Simonkalliota on aseman vieressä ja nyt kun ylikulkusilta on auki niin pääsee 633N:n pysäkiltä helposti sinne.
> 
> Mutta tosiaan ei ainakaan itselläni tule mieleen muita, jossa bussi on nopeampi kuin vaihdoton raideliikenneyhteys... Harmi vaan et 633N menee ainoastaan vklp öisin keskusta-Leinelä.


Enemmin Simonkalliosta kävelee Hiekkaharjun asemalle on vain 2km kun Leinelänasemalle 2,9km

----------


## Mika123

Minkäköhän takia pääradan iltamyöhän/alkuyön liikennettä on vähennetty? Ennen pääsi pitkälle yöhön N/T junilla 30 min. välein aina Keravalle asti. Nykyään viimeinen I lähtee Helsingistä jo 22.59, mikä on mielestäni aivan liian aikaisin. Varsinkin kun P-juna suhaa vielä yhden maissa. Lisäksi alkuyöstä pääradalla kulkee vain T-juna tunnin välein. Arkisin siis. Tilanne on nyt päinvastainen kuin ennen, sillä ennen M-reitillä lopeteltiin jo ennen puoltayötä kun pääradalla meni N/T muistaakseni vielä kolmen maissa. Nyt Vantaankosken suuntaan pääsee melkein yhteen asti junalla. Muutenkin kun siihen aikaan kysyntää on huomattavasti enemmän Helsingistä poispäin, niin hyötyväthän Länsi-Vantaalaiset tästä paljon enemmän.

----------


## Minä vain

> Minkäköhän takia pääradan iltamyöhän/alkuyön liikennettä on vähennetty? Ennen pääsi pitkälle yöhön N/T junilla 30 min. välein aina Keravalle asti. Nykyään viimeinen I lähtee Helsingistä jo 22.59, mikä on mielestäni aivan liian aikaisin. Varsinkin kun P-juna suhaa vielä yhden maissa. Lisäksi alkuyöstä pääradalla kulkee vain T-juna tunnin välein. Arkisin siis. Tilanne on nyt päinvastainen kuin ennen, sillä ennen M-reitillä lopeteltiin jo ennen puoltayötä kun pääradalla meni N/T muistaakseni vielä kolmen maissa.


Siis ihan sama palvelutasohan pääradalla on kuin aikaisemmin? Puolen tunnin välein arkiöisin 23.44 asti ja vkl-öisin 3.14 asti. Aiemmin vuoroväli oli puoli tuntia 23.31 ja 3.01 asti.

----------


## Mika123

> Siis ihan sama palvelutasohan pääradalla on kuin aikaisemmin? Puolen tunnin välein arkiöisin 23.44 asti ja vkl-öisin 3.14 asti. Aiemmin vuoroväli oli puoli tuntia 23.31 ja 3.01 asti.


Taisin laskea vähän väärin. Onko muuten kellään kokemusta tuosta viimeisestä P-junasta 0.44 kuinka paljon matkustajia? Luulisi, että ainakin Länsi-Vantaalaiset ovat ihan mielissään myöhemmästä junaliikenteestä.

----------


## zige94

> Enemmin Simonkalliosta kävelee Hiekkaharjun asemalle on vain 2km kun Leinelänasemalle 2,9km


Jaa, menny vähän paikat sekasin... Meinasin Simonkylän pohjois-puolen alueita.

----------


## MJG

> Jos ja kun kerran Helsingin sisäiset matkat maksavat jotain, ja hinnoittelu perustuu matkan alku- ja lähtöpisteiden sijaintiin, ei reittiin ja sen pituuteen, niin silloin on palvelun tuottajan eikä asiakkaan ongelma, jos juna kulkee toisen tariffialueen kautta.


Kas kun ei perustu.

HSL:n järjestelmä on suunnilleen puhdas vyöhykejärjestelmä, jossa lipun pitää olla voimassa kaikilla niillä vyöhykkeillä, joiden alueella kuljetaan. Tällainen vyöhykejärjestelmä on maailmalla varsin yleinen. Vyöhykerajan epäkäytännöllisen mutkittelun takia on koillis-Helsingin bussilinjoilla voimassa eräitä poikkeussääntöjä, mutta nämä todellakin ovat poikkeuksia.

----------


## zige94

> Kas kun ei perustu.
> 
> HSL:n järjestelmä on suunnilleen puhdas vyöhykejärjestelmä, jossa lipun pitää olla voimassa kaikilla niillä vyöhykkeillä, joiden alueella kuljetaan. Tällainen vyöhykejärjestelmä on maailmalla varsin yleinen. Vyöhykerajan epäkäytännöllisen mutkittelun takia on koillis-Helsingin bussilinjoilla voimassa eräitä poikkeussääntöjä, mutta nämä todellakin ovat poikkeuksia.


Niitä poikkeuksia on enemmän, kuin vain sinun "koillis-Helsingin bussilinjat". Kuvat otettu vuoden 2015 alussa julkaistusta HSL:n myynti- ja palveluohjeesta. Oikeastaan tuossa taitaa olla kaikki vastaavanlaiset linjat mainittu. Kehärata on ainoastaan tällänen outo lapsi, joka myös sekoittaa monia ihmisiä ja mm. FB:ssä kysellään jatkuvasti et voiko noin mennä ja miksei voi kun muillakin linjoilla voi.

kuva 1
kuva 2

----------


## vristo

Hyvä nimimerkki "zige94": bussilinjoilla maksuvyöhykkeiden väärinkäytöksiä on paljon helpompaa valvoa, sillä bussikuljettajan tehtäviin kuuluu yhä matkustajan maksaneisuuden valvonta kun he tulevat kyytiin. Jää nimittäin yllättävän hyvin kuljettajan mieleen kuka tuli milläkin lipulla kyytiin ja kuka osti minkä maksualueen lipun.Ja kyseessähän ei ole kuin muutama pysäkkipari kaikenkaikkiaan.

Kehäradalla, jossa on lukuisia asemia Vantaan puolella ja on avorahastus käytössä, tällainen olisi aivan mahdotonta valvoa, koska millään ei voi todeta, mistä matkustaja nousi kyytiin. Myös matkalipuntarkastuksessa ei ole sellaisia resursseja, jolla asiaa pystyttäisiin valvomaan. Jos ehdottamasi käytäntö olisi mahdollista, se johtaisi käytännössä siihen, että Kehäradalla matkustettaisiin etupäässä Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla.

Muuten: aikaisemminhan noita poikkeuspysäkkejä oli enemmänkin (mm. Mäkkylän asema ja useita pysäkkejä Turuntiellä), mutta ex-YTV:n talousvaikeuksien aikana niitä supistettiin huomattavasti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:33 ----------

Hah! Olen juuri ajelemassa Kehäradalla ja johan kävi juttu: P-junan konduktööri "unohtui" Aviapoliksen asemalla ja juna jouduttiin tyhjentämään Leinelän asemalla. 

Aviapoliksen asema kun on kaarteessa niin, että ovia valvova konduktööri joutuu tulemaan ulos junasta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:45 ----------

Muutakin hassua: tuo P-juna pysähtyi Lentoaseman asemalle, mutta todennäköisesti se johtui siitä, että kuljettaja tajusi virheen.

----------


## MJG

> Niitä poikkeuksia on enemmän, kuin vain sinun "koillis-Helsingin bussilinjat". Kuvat otettu vuoden 2015 alussa julkaistusta HSL:n myynti- ja palveluohjeesta. Oikeastaan tuossa taitaa olla kaikki vastaavanlaiset linjat mainittu. Kehärata on ainoastaan tällänen outo lapsi, joka myös sekoittaa monia ihmisiä ja mm. FB:ssä kysellään jatkuvasti et voiko noin mennä ja miksei voi kun muillakin linjoilla voi.
> 
> kuva 1
> kuva 2


Niin, siis muutama hassu tapaus, jotka kaikki johtuvat hassusti mutkittelevien kunnanrajojen käyttämisestä vyöhykerajoina. Kun uusi järjestelmä tulee käyttöön, nämäkin hassut viritykset kadonnevat tyystin.

Asiaan palataksemme, on aivan turhaa jauhaa siitä, voiko kehärataa ajaa Helsingistä Vantaan kautta Helsinkiin Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla. Ei voi, vyöhykejärjestelmän perusta on täysin selvä.

----------


## Koge

> Niitä poikkeuksia on enemmän, kuin vain sinun "koillis-Helsingin bussilinjat". Kuvat otettu vuoden 2015 alussa julkaistusta HSL:n myynti- ja palveluohjeesta. Oikeastaan tuossa taitaa olla kaikki vastaavanlaiset linjat mainittu. Kehärata on ainoastaan tällänen outo lapsi, joka myös sekoittaa monia ihmisiä ja mm. FB:ssä kysellään jatkuvasti et voiko noin mennä ja miksei voi kun muillakin linjoilla voi.


Johan tuosta myyntiohjeesta käy ilmi, että nimenomaan kyseiset bussilinjat ovat _poikkeuksia_. Toisin sanoen pääsääntö on, ettei sisäisellä lipulla voi matkustaa kuntarajan yli, vaikka matkan päätepiste olisi lähtöpisteen kanssa samassa kaupungissa.

HSL-liikenne perustuu suurelta osin vaihtoihin, joten käytännössä lippulajin valintaan ei vaikuta ainoastaan lähtö- ja päätepiste, vaan myös reitti. Esimerkiksi tällä hetkellä (kello 1:11) Reittiopas ehdottaa Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen väliselle matkalle yhdistelmää P + 39N. Lähtö- ja päätepiste ovat saman kaupungin alueella, mutta niin vain teoreettinen matkustaja joutuisi ostamaan seutulipun.

----------


## LateZ

Jos muuttaisi lähijunien laiturialueet metroasemien tapaan sellaisiksi, että voimassaoleva lippu vaaditaan siellä oleskeluun ja keskitettäisiin tarkastukset näille laiturialueille eikä juniin, ratkeaisi ongelma. Edellyttää toki lippuautomaatteja asemille.

----------


## zige94

> Edellyttää toki lippuautomaatteja asemille.


Ja tämä on toteutumassa jo lähivuosien aikana, viimeistään kun lipunmyynti HSL-alueen lähijunissa lakkaa uuden lippusysteemin käyttöönotossa.

----------


## aki

> Hyvä nimimerkki "zige94": bussilinjoilla maksuvyöhykkeiden väärinkäytöksiä on paljon helpompaa valvoa, sillä bussikuljettajan tehtäviin kuuluu yhä matkustajan maksaneisuuden valvonta kun he tulevat kyytiin. Jää nimittäin yllättävän hyvin kuljettajan mieleen kuka tuli milläkin lipulla kyytiin ja kuka osti minkä maksualueen lipun.Ja kyseessähän ei ole kuin muutama pysäkkipari kaikenkaikkiaan.


Toimii ehkä Länsiväylän seutulinjoilla joilla Kampista lähtiessä on vain kaksi pysäkkiä Helsingin puolella mutta esimerkiksi Vihdintien seutulinjoilla kuljettajan on täysin mahdotonta kontrolloida ketkä matkustavat Elieliltä Malminkartanon/Konalan risteykseen vai jatkaako Vantaan/Espoon puolelle. Lisäksi helbillä on usein kuljettajan vaihdot Ruhan kohdalla joten uusi kuski ei voi mitenkään tietää millä lipulla kukakin matkustaa. Myös linjoilla 510 ja 530 on pitkät osuudet kummankin kaupungin puolella eikä kuljettaja pysty millään muistamaan millä lipulla kukakin matkustaa ja missä jää pois kun matkustajia tulee ja menee jatkuvasti. Käytännössä ainoa keino kontrolloida tätä on lipuntarkastajat joita näkee busseissa melko harvoin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Onko mahdollista että kehäradalla liikennöitäisiin myös Sm4-kalustolla?

Eilen Helsingin päärautatieasemalla luki raiteen 4 infonäytöllä "I Lentoasema Flygplatsen Airport klo 1859". Raiteelle tuli n klo 1845 R-juna Riihimäeltä, kalustona 2 kpl Sm4 runkoa. Istuin Aseman Wurstin ulkopöydällä joten näin siis junan, mutta minun piti sen jälkeen kiiruhtaa omalle rantaradan junalleni, joten en tiedä siirrettiinkö Sm4 pois vai lähtikö se todella I-junana kehäradalle? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mika123

> Onko mahdollista että kehäradalla liikennöitäisiin myös Sm4-kalustolla?
> 
> Eilen Helsingin päärautatieasemalla luki raiteen 4 infonäytöllä "I Lentoasema Flygplatsen Airport klo 1859". Raiteelle tuli n klo 1845 R-juna Riihimäeltä, kalustona 2 kpl Sm4 runkoa. Istuin Aseman Wurstin ulkopöydällä joten näin siis junan, mutta minun piti sen jälkeen kiiruhtaa omalle rantaradan junalleni, joten en tiedä siirrettiinkö Sm4 pois vai lähtikö se todella I-junana kehäradalle? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Muistelen, että kehäradan kaltevuuden vuoksi siellä voidaan ajaa vain flirteillä. Harmi, kun liikenneviraston sivulta ei näy enää eilisiä junia ja niiden kulkua. Noh, kuitenkin eilenhän kehäradan junat myöhästelivät taas vaihteeksi joten Helsingissä on saatettu tehdä myös raidemuutoksia. En usko, että sm4-junalla oltaisiin tuota I:tä ajettu. Ehkä Riihimäeltä saapunut R-juna on otettu ennen Lentoasemalta myöhässä saapuvaa P-junaa raiteelle 4, jonka jälkeen tämä P on ajettu tämän sm4-junan perään. Sitten tämä saapunut P olisi lähtenyt miltein samantien takaisin kohti Lentoasemaa ja tämä tupla sm4 klo 19.19 R-junalle.

----------


## Paaplo

> Harmi, kun liikenneviraston sivulta ei näy enää eilisiä junia ja niiden kulkua.


http://junat.dy.fi/liikenne/asema

Valitse haluamasi liikennepaikka ja päivämäärä, niin näet kaikki sen päivän junat ja niiden myöhästymiset.

----------


## tlajunen

> Muistelen, että kehäradan kaltevuuden vuoksi siellä voidaan ajaa vain flirteillä.


Voidaan siellä ajaa melkeinpä millä tahansa vehkeellä, mutta aikataulu on suunniteltu siten, että muulla kalustolla ei pysy aikataulussa (eikä se onnistu Flirtilläkään, mikäli aivan kaikki ei mene nappiin).

Nimenomaan Sm4 on se kalusto, jolla ensisijaisesti korvataan Kehäradan junia, mikäli syystä tai toisesta Flirttejä ei ole saatavilla. Sitä en tiedä, mitä havainnon tapauksessa lopulta kävi.

----------


## Max

> Taisin laskea vähän väärin. Onko muuten kellään kokemusta tuosta viimeisestä P-junasta 0.44 kuinka paljon matkustajia? Luulisi, että ainakin Länsi-Vantaalaiset ovat ihan mielissään myöhemmästä junaliikenteestä.


Aluetta Kehäradan eteläpuolella kutsutaan Koivukyläksi, Simonkylä alkaa vasta Malminiitystä.

----------


## Mika123

> http://junat.dy.fi/liikenne/asema
> 
> Valitse haluamasi liikennepaikka ja päivämäärä, niin näet kaikki sen päivän junat ja niiden myöhästymiset.



Tuohan on kätevä. Liikenneviraston juna-aikataulupalvelu näyttää myös hyvin. Häiritsee kun välillä siellä lukee, että I- tai P-juna olisi kulkenut jopa 1h 30min myöhässä. Joka päivä jokunen vuoro kulkee muka yli tunnin myöhässä. Eipä kai sentään.

----------


## Piirka

> Hah! Olen juuri ajelemassa Kehäradalla ja johan kävi juttu: P-junan konduktööri "unohtui" Aviapoliksen asemalla ja juna jouduttiin tyhjentämään Leinelän asemalla. 
> 
> Aviapoliksen asema kun on kaarteessa niin, että ovia valvova konduktööri joutuu tulemaan ulos junasta.


Jääneeköhän ainoaksi kerraksi, kun konnari jää jälkeen? Sattuu näitä muuallakin. Norjassa näin pääsi käymään peräti kahtena peräkkäisenä päivänä viime maaliskuussa, kun

1) Taajamajuna Bodø - Mosjøen lähestyi Fausken asemaa tunnin myöhässä. Konnari astui junasta auttaaksen vanhempaa matkustajaa ulos junasta. Junan kuljettaja pamautti ovet kiinni kesken kaiken ja jatkoi matkaa. Konnari jäi siis seisomaan Fausken laiturille. Neuvokas konnari hyppäsi taksiin ja matkasi seuraavalle asemalle 26 km:n päähän Rognaniin. Taksin paluukyydissä Fauskeen matkasi junaan jäänyt autettava matkustaja.

2) Seuraavana päivänä konnarin jääminen laiturille toistui taajamajunassa Ski - Oslo. Norjan VR, NSB, selitti, että oli pimeää ja juna pitkä, ja kuljettaja huomasi siksi konnarin puuttumisen liian myöhään. Suurin osa matkustajista otti tapauksen huumorilla, kun Ljanin asemalla kuulutettiin "Pahoittelemme myöhästymistä, mutta vaikuttaa siltä, että olemme jatkaneet matkaa ilman konduktööriä. Joudumme odottamaan hetkisen. Yritämme saada konduktöörin paikalle taksikyydillä."

Ei olisi Aviapolikseen unohtunut konnari tainnut ehtiä taksilla ajoissa Leinelään, päästäkseen junaan. Mites muuten on, kun juna tyhjennettiin Leinelässä, niin saako tyhjävuoron ajaa ilman konnaria ettepäi? Vai blokkaako konnariton juna perässä tulevan liikenteen, kunnes konnari on taas junassa?

Kerta vielä kiellon päälle:

3) Ehkäpä hauskin tapaus sattui vuonna 2006, sekin Norjassa. Konnari lähti juoksemaan laituria pitkin ja puhalsi samalla pilliin. Tarina ei kerro, kuuliko paikalta pakenevan junan kuljettaja vihellyksiä.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Mites muuten on, kun juna tyhjennettiin Leinelässä, niin saako tyhjävuoron ajaa ilman konnaria ettepäi? Vai blokkaako konnariton juna perässä tulevan liikenteen, kunnes konnari on taas junassa?


Saa ajaa tyhjänä. Ainoastaan jos on matkustajia niin tarvitaan konduktööri, tai no kaukoliikenteessähän on konduktöörittömiä junia (kiskobussit), mutta lähiliikenteessä on vielä reilun vuoden ajan "joka junassa konnari sääntö voimassa".

Mutta sinänsä tuossa tapahtuneessa ei ole mitään ihmeellistä. FB:ssä kommentoin jo eräässä ryhmässä et noita sattuu sillöintällöin, huonommillaan kerran pari viikossa, mutta yleensä ainakin kerran kuukaudessa. Osa on ainakin semmosia mitkä on joku matkustaja painanu soittokelloa, joko vahingossa tietämättään mikä se on (esim. yrittänyt ovea avata) tai sitten ilkivaltasesti. Kaarreasemilla ja pitkissä junissa kun kuljettaja ei näe onko konduktööri kyydissä vai ei, joten tottakai lähtee kun kuulee soittokellon "valmis lähtöön" tai edes jotain sitä muistuttavan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutta sinänsä tuossa tapahtuneessa ei ole mitään ihmeellistä. FB:ssä kommentoin jo eräässä ryhmässä et noita sattuu sillöintällöin, huonommillaan kerran pari viikossa, mutta yleensä ainakin kerran kuukaudessa.


Uskallan väittää, että näitä tapahtuu ehkä luokkaa yksi vuodessa. Uskoisin kuulleeni huomattavasti useammasta tapauksesta, jos niitä tapahtuisi mainitsemasi määrä.

Ja mitä tulee konduktööripakkoon matkustajajunissa, se ei ole enää pitkähköön aikaan tullut viranomaismääräyksistä, vaan on käsittääkseni sopimustekninen juttu.

----------


## zige94

> Uskallan väittää, että näitä tapahtuu ehkä luokkaa yksi vuodessa. Uskoisin kuulleeni huomattavasti useammasta tapauksesta, jos niitä tapahtuisi mainitsemasi määrä.
> 
> Ja mitä tulee konduktööripakkoon matkustajajunissa, se ei ole enää pitkähköön aikaan tullut viranomaismääräyksistä, vaan on käsittääkseni sopimustekninen juttu.


Konnaripakosta sen vuoksi mainintakin "tai no kaukoliikenteessähän on konduktöörittömiä junia (kiskobussit), mutta lähiliikenteessä on vielä reilun vuoden ajan "joka junassa konnari sääntö voimassa". Lähiksestähän ne on kanssa poistumassa Kehäradan junia lukuunottamatta.

Ja kyllä ainakin sen vajaan kahen vuoden uran aikana mitä VR:llä olin ja juha-viestejä luin, niin noita konnarin jäämisiä matkasta tapahtui vähintään sen kerran kuukaudessa.

----------


## jodo

> Voidaan siellä ajaa melkeinpä millä tahansa vehkeellä, mutta aikataulu on suunniteltu siten, että muulla kalustolla ei pysy aikataulussa (eikä se onnistu Flirtilläkään, mikäli aivan kaikki ei mene nappiin).
> 
> Nimenomaan Sm4 on se kalusto, jolla ensisijaisesti korvataan Kehäradan junia, mikäli syystä tai toisesta Flirttejä ei ole saatavilla. Sitä en tiedä, mitä havainnon tapauksessa lopulta kävi.


Tilanne taitaa nyt kuitenkin olla se, että Sm4:llä ei ole lainkaan koeajettu kehärataa eikä niillä ainakaan toistaiseksi ole sinne mitään asiaa edes varakalustona, vaikka niin joskus suunniteltiinkin.

----------


## zige94

Ainakin Kehäradan asemille on lisätty "Juna pysähtyy laiturin keskiosassa" kuulutukset, vain yhdellä kielellä. Lisäksi ainakin Lentoasemalle on ilmestynyt allaolevat tarrat, joita pitäisi ainakin Aviapolikselle ja ilmeisesti myös muille HSL-asemille ilmestyä. Sinänsä nuo kuulutukset ei paljoa auta, koska esimerkiksi Leinelässä ainoastaan yhen yksikön junissa junan keula on suurinpiirtein laiturin keskiosassa ja loput aseman länsipäätä kohti (sama toisen suunnan junissa), mutta pikkuista kehitystä sentään havaittavissa.

kuva
Kuvan lähde: Junia siellä ja täällä-käyttäjän sivu.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tilanne taitaa nyt kuitenkin olla se, että Sm4:llä ei ole lainkaan koeajettu kehärataa eikä niillä ainakaan toistaiseksi ole sinne mitään asiaa edes varakalustona, vaikka niin joskus suunniteltiinkin.


Ei monella muullakaan kalustolla ole erityisesti koeajettu kaikkia rataosia, joilla ne ovat sittemmin ajelleet. Voi olla, että olet oikeassa, mutta minun korviin ei ole vastaavaa kieltoa osunut, tosin en ole Kehäradan kanssa ollut käytännössä missään tekemisissä. Sen kuitenkin tiedän, että siellä on ajettu esimerkiksi Dv12-veturilla, toki ei-kaupallisesti.

----------


## Mika123

> Tilanne taitaa nyt kuitenkin olla se, että Sm4:llä ei ole lainkaan koeajettu kehärataa eikä niillä ainakaan toistaiseksi ole sinne mitään asiaa edes varakalustona, vaikka niin joskus suunniteltiinkin.


Joo en minäkään usko, että kehäradalla tullaan kaupallisessa liikenteessä näkemään mitään muita kuin Flirtejä. Jos yksi Flirt puuttuisi niin eiköhän siitä selviä niin että se vuoro perutaan ainakin yhdestä tai kahdesta kierrosta. Eiköhän parin kierron jälkeen ole jostain se Flirt saatu, esim. Kirkkonummen junista, jos sitä yhtä runkoa nyt edes muilta linjoilta lähdetään hakemaan.

PS. Olen huomannut, että kehäradan junissa kalustonkäyttö on hieman epätasaista. Esim P-junat Helsingistä klo 14.09 ja 14.19 ajetaan tuplaflirtillä, mutta muutama seuraava vuoro yhdellä. Mielestäni myös I-junissa näkee tätä. Esimerkiksi näillä uusilla asemilla olen pari kertaa nähnyt, että joku on juuri myöhästynyt junasta, joka on ajettu tuplana. Matkustaja olettanut, että myös seuraava on pitkä juna ja menee pidemmälle odottamaan, mutta junan saapuessa huomaakin, että sieltä tulee lyhyt juna ja joutuu kiristämään tahtia jotta ehtii junaan. 
,

----------


## 339-DF

Tuon faceryhmän kuvien perusteella Lentoaseman nimi on ruotsiksi Flygplats. Saavat korjata sen määräiseen muotoon, ei se ole tuolla lailla mitenkään toimiva. Te jotka olette tuolla käyneet, lukeeko se tosiaan kaikissa opasteissa tuossa muodossa eikä Flygplatsen? Ainakin asemien sähköisissä näytöissä näkyy oikea muoto.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Lisäksi ainakin Lentoasemalle on ilmestynyt allaolevat tarrat, joita pitäisi ainakin Aviapolikselle ja ilmeisesti myös muille HSL-asemille ilmestyä. 
> kuva
> Kuvan lähde: Junia siellä ja täällä-käyttäjän sivu.


Aika lyhyt juna joka tuon tarran kohdalle pysähtyy :-) 

No, olihan niitä tarroja siellä lentoaseman laiturilla kahdet kappaleet, mutta toivottavasti seuraavassa versiossa nuolet osoittaisivat suunnan johon juna pysähtyy. Siis niin että tarrat olisivat lyhyen junan molempien päiden kohdalla ja nuolet osoittaisivat kohti toista tarraa eivätkä eteenpäin. Ja metron kaltainen tekti "Lyhyt juna" olisi myös hyvä tuohon.

----------


## Compact

> Tuon faceryhmän kuvien perusteella Lentoaseman nimi on ruotsiksi Flygplats. Saavat korjata sen määräiseen muotoon, ei se ole tuolla lailla mitenkään toimiva. Te jotka olette tuolla käyneet, lukeeko se tosiaan kaikissa opasteissa tuossa muodossa eikä Flygplatsen? Ainakin asemien sähköisissä näytöissä näkyy oikea muoto.


Seisakkeen virallinen nimi Liikennevirastossa on Flygplatsen. 

Siinä on taas sama virhe kuin oli Oopperan ratikkapysäkillä taannoin. Puuttui ruotsista n-kirjain. Oli aluksi vain Opera ja sitten letramiehet kävivät liimaamassa puuttuvan kirjaimen => Operan.

Ruotsinkieliset asiantuntijat hoitanevat Flygplatsenin pian kuntoon? Ja suuri mediarumba tietenkin ensin alkuun?

----------


## Minä vain

Lentoaseman asemalla lukee siis Flygplatsen aseman seinissä ja Flygplats sinisissä infohökötyksissä.

Onko edelleen niin, että asemalle lähtee bussi 10 min välein silloinkin kun sieltä lähtee juna 30 min välein, vai onko aikataulua saatu jo muutettua?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lentoaseman asemalla lukee siis Flygplatsen aseman seinissä ja Flygplats sinisissä infohökötyksissä.


Molemmat ovat oikein mutta käytetään eri yhteyksissä. Aseman nimenä "Flygplatsen" on oikein , mutta jos on opaskyltti joka opastaa itse kohteeseen päin niin pitää lukea "Flygplats" (ja nuoli) tai "Till flygplatsen". 

Luojan kiitos muuten pästiin eroon siitä "flygstation" -nimityksestä. Jääkööt historialliseen käyttöön. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Luojan kiitos muuten pästiin eroon siitä "flygstation" -nimityksestä. Jääkööt historialliseen käyttöön.


Kyllä "tielaitos", mikä onkaan tällä hetkellä nimeltään, käyttää sitä edelleen uskollisesti. Ihan uusissakin opasteissa.

----------


## Koge

> Kyllä "tielaitos", mikä onkaan tällä hetkellä nimeltään, käyttää sitä edelleen uskollisesti. Ihan uusissakin opasteissa.


Erikoistahan tässä on se, että Tiehallintokin on nykyään osa samaa Liikennevirastoa, joka hallinnoi myös rautateitä. Tosin teiden varsilla olevat opasteet saattavat olla myös Tiehallinnon tiepiirien tehtävät perineiden ely-keskusten vastuulla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Erikoistahan tässä on se, että Tiehallintokin on nykyään osa samaa Liikennevirastoa, joka hallinnoi myös rautateitä. Tosin teiden varsilla olevat opasteet saattavat olla myös Tiehallinnon tiepiirien tehtävät perineiden ely-keskusten vastuulla.


Jotkut muutkin viranomaiset käyttävät sitä vielä. 
- Maanmittauslaitos: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...ht=600&lang=fi
Jotenkin on sellainen käsitys että tienviitat muuttuvat vasta sitten kun nimi on karttoihin muuttunut, ja se voi valitettavasti vielä kestää. 

Myös Rajavartiolaitos elää perinnemaailamssa: http://www.raja.fi/adresser/adresser

Poliisi sensijaan käyttää jo flygplats: http://poliisi.fi/sv/ostranyland/kontaktuppgifter
ja tulli: http://www.tulli.fi/sv/kontakta_oss/...llen/index.jsp

t. Rainer

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Jeps
Eli kuten kaikissa muissakin suuremmissa hankkeissa, niin pientä käyttöönoton virittelyä ja kehittelyä on tietenkin myös Kehäradalla vielä meneillään.
Mutta nyt kun heinäkuussa toimittajien on tiedotusvälineissä pakko keksiä loma-Suomen uutistyhjiöiden täyttämiseksi jotakin provosoivaa skuuppia, niin jopa YLE Helsinki on onnistunut julkisen palvelun mediaveroillamme kehittämään tällaiset riidat ja myrskyt vesilasissa:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/hsl_keharadan_..._syyta/8151029
http://yle.fi/uutiset/veturinkuljett...keiksi/8151972

----------


## aki

Kohta varmaan ainoa toimiva vaihtoehto on automatisoida koko kehäradan liikenne koska kuljettaja-ajolla ei pysytä aikataulussa huikean tiheällä 10 minuutin vuorovälillä :Smile:

----------


## PepeB

> Jeps
> Eli kuten kaikissa muissakin suuremmissa hankkeissa, niin pientä käyttöönoton virittelyä ja kehittelyä on tietenkin myös Kehäradalla vielä meneillään.
> Mutta nyt kun heinäkuussa toimittajien on tiedotusvälineissä pakko keksiä loma-Suomen uutistyhjiöiden täyttämiseksi jotakin provosoivaa skuuppia, niin jopa YLE Helsinki on onnistunut julkisen palvelun mediaveroillamme kehittämään tällaiset riidat ja myrskyt vesilasissa:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/hsl_keharadan_..._syyta/8151029
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/veturinkuljett...keiksi/8151972


Hemmetin hyvä vain, että nostivat asian esille!  :Wink:

----------


## Mika123

Kyllähän nuo kehäradan junat ovat vähä väliä myöhässä, tosin nykyään on paljon parempi tilanne mitä alkuun oli. Onhan niitä myöhästymissyitä monia, muitakin kuin kuljettajista riippuvat syyt. Esim. pitkä reitti, muu junaliikenne (K ja A samat raiteet) ja uusien asemien pysähtymispaikat. Jo muutaman minuutin myöhästyminen alkaa kertaantumaan siinä kohtaa, kun pitää muuta liikennettä alkaa odottamaan. Lentoasemalta Helsinkiin P joutuu odottamaan K:ta ja I joutuu odottamaan A:ta jos ollaan muutamakin minuutti myöhässä. Yhden vuoron peruutus siinä kohtaa tasoittaa hieman.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Pisararatahan ratkaisee tämän myöhästymisongelman het kertalaakista...  :Wink:  Suunnittelutoimisto Voodoo Oy kertoi julkaisussaan, että Pisararadan myötä junaliikenne sujuvoituu selvästi aina Joensuuta, Haapamäkeä, Kiuruvettä kuin Pelloakin myöten. Sen sijaan Suunnittelutoimisto Voodoo Oy ei ottanut kantaa Kehä- tai Pisararadan aikataulupulmiin. Niinpä jäinkin miettimään sitä, olisiko myöhässä kulkevien junien mahdollista aikataulua kiriäkseen hyppiä Pisaran tunnelissa toistensa yli jollain käsittämättömällä tavalla?

----------


## tsvk

> VR:n sivujen mukaan Lentoasemalla on kaksi kappaletta VR:n automaatteja, joista saa toki myös HSL-alueen lippuja. Lipunmyyntiautomaatittomuus koskee muita asemia ja HSL:n omia lipunmyyntiautomaatteja.


Lentoaseman juna-asemalla on tosiaan kaksi VR:n vihreää lippuautomaattia jotka myyvät VR:n lähi- ja kaukojunien lippujen lisäksi myös HSL:n lippuja. HSL:n lipun ostamiseen on automaatin päällä erillinen A4-pikaohje suomeksi, ruotsiksi ja englanniksi että mitä valikkovalintoja pitää valita ostaakseen lipun joka kelpaa Helsinkiin (= HSL:n seutulippu, kun automaatti ensisijaisesti myy VR:n lippuja).

Harmi vain että nämä automaatit ovat laituritasolla, yksi kunkin raiteen puolella, aivan (nyt toistaiseksi vielä rakenteilla ja ei käytössä olevan) terminaalin sisäänkäynnin laituripäässä. Eli kun nyt toistaseksi vielä ainoastaan Lentoaseman aseman Tietotien sisäänkäynti on käytössä, täytyy ummikko-lipunostajan ymmärtää kulkea koko suhteellisen pitkä laituritaso päästä päähän löytääkseen lippuautomaatin. Tänäänkin siellä laiturilla hortoili ulkomaalaisia matkalaukkuineen kysellen että mistä saa lippuja junaan kun ei automaattia löydy mistään.

----------


## late-

> Eli kun nyt toistaseksi vielä ainoastaan Lentoaseman aseman Tietotien sisäänkäynti on käytössä, täytyy ummikko-lipunostajan ymmärtää kulkea koko suhteellisen pitkä laituritaso päästä päähän löytääkseen lippuautomaatin. Tänäänkin siellä laiturilla hortoili ulkomaalaisia matkalaukkuineen kysellen että mistä saa lippuja junaan kun ei automaattia löydy mistään.


Kirjoitin eilen melko pitkän kuvitetun selostuksen kehittämisehdotuksineen lipunmyynnin opastuksesta ja muistakin ongelmista. Lähetin linkin saatteen kanssa palautteena HSL:lle, Finavialle ja Liikennevirastolle. Jää nähtäväksi seuraako siitä mitään.

Selostuksen kuvat on otettu maanantaina 13.7. ja ainakin silloin tuossa lippuautomaatin päällä olleessa A4:ssä kehotettiin vain ostamaan lippu junasta. Englanninkielisessä tekstissä ei kerrota, että lipun saa vain tietystä osastosta ja kaaviossa lipunmyyntisymboli on kovin pienellä. Lainkaan ei kerrota, että useampiyksikköisessä junassa lippuja myydään vain takimmaisessa yksikössä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kirjoitin eilen melko pitkän kuvitetun selostuksen kehittämisehdotuksineen lipunmyynnin opastuksesta ja muistakin ongelmista. Lähetin linkin saatteen kanssa palautteena HSL:lle, Finavialle ja Liikennevirastolle. Jää nähtäväksi seuraako siitä mitään.
> 
> Selostuksen kuvat on otettu maanantaina 13.7. ja ainakin silloin tuossa lippuautomaatin päällä olleessa A4:ssä kehotettiin vain ostamaan lippu junasta. Englanninkielisessä tekstissä ei kerrota, että lipun saa vain tietystä osastosta ja kaaviossa lipunmyyntisymboli on kovin pienellä. Lainkaan ei kerrota, että useampiyksikköisessä junassa lippuja myydään vain takimmaisessa yksikössä.


Aika hyvä selostus!

Tuosta menettelystä tulee mieleen Wienin lentokentän juna-asema jossa kävin 4 vuotta sitten. Siellä oli meneillään joku remontti, siksi helkkarin pitkiä mutkittelevia käytäviä ja vain 1 lipunmyyntiautomaatti joka oli valtiollisen rautatieyhtiö ÖBB:n. Onneksi automaatin näyttöä pläräämällä löysin myös Wienin liikennelaitoksen paikallisliikenteen lippuja. Lisäksi siinä oli sellaine erikoisuus että se ei kysynyt luottokortin PIN-koodia vaan alkoi sylkeä ulos lippuja siinä vaiheessa kun olin painanut "Kaufen". Junassahan ei Itävallassa olisi lippuja saanut joten ilman lippua olisi joutunut menemään riskillä pummilla. Lisäksi Wienin sisällä raitiovaunujen lippuautomaatit ottavat maksuksi vain tasarahan, siis ei huoli edes liikaa rahaa vaan kolikoita pitää olla tasan lipun hinnan verran.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Kirjoitin eilen melko pitkän kuvitetun selostuksen kehittämisehdotuksineen lipunmyynnin opastuksesta ja muistakin ongelmista. Lähetin linkin saatteen kanssa palautteena HSL:lle, Finavialle ja Liikennevirastolle. Jää nähtäväksi seuraako siitä mitään.


Hyvin kirjoitettu! Uskallan kuitenkin ennustaa, että saat vastauksen, jossa kiitetään hyvistä ideoista ja sen jälkeen asia onkin loppuun käsitelty. Ei tuo oikeasti ketään kiinnosta.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Kirjoitin eilen melko pitkän kuvitetun selostuksen kehittämisehdotuksineen lipunmyynnin opastuksesta ja muistakin ongelmista. Lähetin linkin saatteen kanssa palautteena HSL:lle, Finavialle ja Liikennevirastolle. Jää nähtäväksi seuraako siitä mitään.
> 
> Selostuksen kuvat on otettu maanantaina 13.7. ja ainakin silloin tuossa lippuautomaatin päällä olleessa A4:ssä kehotettiin vain ostamaan lippu junasta. Englanninkielisessä tekstissä ei kerrota, että lipun saa vain tietystä osastosta ja kaaviossa lipunmyyntisymboli on kovin pienellä. Lainkaan ei kerrota, että useampiyksikköisessä junassa lippuja myydään vain takimmaisessa yksikössä.


Erittäin hyvä selostus! Muun muassa noihin junan pysähtymismerkkeihin minäkin kiinnitin huomioita asemalla vieraillessani. Lipunmyyntivaunun paikan kertominen tuntuu olevan vaikeaa myös VR:lle ja HSL:lle. Näitäkin sivuja saa hetken aikaa tavata että ymmärtää miten vaunu sijaitsee Sm1/Sm2-junissa ja miten Sm5-junissa:
(1) https://www.vr.fi/cs/vr/fi/lahiliikenteen_liput
(2) https://www.vr.fi/cs/vr/fi/lahijunat
Lueskelin jotain HSL:n edustajan selitystä asiasta Facebookista ja sen perusteella asia meni vain entistä sekavammaksi. Toki tuo "toiseksi takimmainen yksikkö" toimii hyvin, mutta kun HSL:n vastauksessa vielä puhuttiin junan Helsingin puoleisesta päästä niin Kehärataan yhdistettynä homma meni jo tosi vaikeaksi :-)

----------


## PepeB

Kuinka ne onnistuukin sotkea asiat näin pahasti? Käsi päähän.
Onko ne palkanneet kreikkalaisia poliitikkoja HSL:n koneistoon töihin?  :Laughing:

----------


## citybus

Saisivat edes junat kulkemaan ajallaan. Pääradan kaupunkiradalla aikataulut alkavat olla lähinnä viitteellisiä. Aikataulussa kulkeva P-juna näyttää olevan lähes harvinaisuus, joka aina hidastaa perässä tulevan K-junan kulkua. Ja kun Helsingin päähän tullaan myöhässä, sieltä myös useimmiten lähdetään myöhässä, jolloin taas perässä tulevan K-junan matka hidastuu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Aikataulussa kulkeva P-juna näyttää olevan lähes harvinaisuus


Kiitos avoimen datan, kuka tahansa voi katsoa aiheesta toteutunutta dataa ja tehdä tilastoja siltä pohjalta. Eilisen aikana Hiekkaharjuun näytti saapuneen yli 2 minuuttia myöhässä 6 P-junaa: yksi 4 min myöhässä ja viisi 3 min myöhässä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kirjoitin eilen melko pitkän kuvitetun selostuksen kehittämisehdotuksineen lipunmyynnin opastuksesta ja muistakin ongelmista. Lähetin linkin saatteen kanssa palautteena HSL:lle, Finavialle ja Liikennevirastolle.


Kiitokset kärsivällisestä työstä lentäen saapuvien joukkoliikenteen käytön edistämiseksi.

Selostuksessa näkemäni perusteella en ihmettele, että asiakaskokemus johtaa turvallisen tuntuiseen ja kaikkialla maailmassa yhtenäiseen ratkaisuun: Let's take a taxi.

Tekee mieleni kommentoida oman asiakaskokemukseni perusteella. Koska olen alan nihilisti, ja haluan kaikista vaikeuksista huolimatta päästä lentokentältä pois junalla, jos se vain on mahdollista. Enkä muista koskaan matkustaneeni kentältä pois taksilla niin, että itse olisin maksanut sen.

Loogisin tapa toimia kentillä on seurata tuloportilta Exit-viitoitusta ja tullirajan tai vastaavan jälkeen alkaa tähystää kylttiä, joka muistuttaa kuvassaan tavalla tai toisella junaa, ratikkaa tai bussia. Useilla lentokentillä tulliulostulon jälkeen on suoraan vastapäätä autovuokraamojen myyntiständejä mutta myös erilaisia lippumyymälöitä. Kuten paikallisen rautatieyhtiön tai joukkoliikenneoperaattorin lipputiskit. Ellei ole, niitä löytyy reitiltä, jota kulkee seuratessaan juna-viitoitusta.

Lippujen myynti automaateista on varsin yleinen käytäntö. Lentomatkustajaa parhaiten palveleva automaatti tulee välttämättä vastaan matkalla laiturille/pysäkille, ja automaatti toimii ainakin luottokorteilla. Kolikkojen edellyttäminen on pelkkää kiusantekoa, koska rahanvaihtopaikat eivät koskaan anna kolikoita.

Automaattien toimintalogiikka tietenkin vaihtelee sen mukaan, mitä kone myy ja millainen lippujärjestelmä kohteessa on. Mutta lähes aina automaatista löytyy helposti ja ilman valikkoseikkailuja se lippu, jolla pääsee kentältä lähikaupungin keskustaan. Itse ostan mieluusti heti turistilipun useammalle päivälle, jos se on mahdollista. Mutta en odota tätä keskivertomatkustajan palvelutarpeeksi.

Sitten on vielä oikean junan löytäminen. Kansainvälinen ja ymmärrettävä info on, että junassa ja laiturinäytöissä esiintyy sana City silloin, kun juna menee kaupungin keskustaan. Lentoaseman asemalla on tietenkin helppo neuvoa, että jokainen juna mihin suuntaan vain menee Cityyn. Mutta lentomatkustajan on sitä vaikea ymmärtää, ja tällainen informaatio voi olla itse asiassa confusing. Helpointa on siksi, että lentomatkustajat opastetaan vain yhdelle laiturille. Ja meidän kenttämme tapauksessa se laituri on itään vievä, koska Tikkurilaan pitää päästä myös niiden, jotka jatkavat matkaa kaukoliikenteen junilla.

Korostan vielä sitä, että kentällä pitää junan löytämisen ja lipun ostamisen sujua viitoituksen ja luottokortin käytön perusteella. Eurojen käyttäjillä on ainakin teoriassa aina käteistäkin saatavilla, mutta siihen ei pidä perustaa. Eikä siihen, että netistä löytyy neuvoja, apua ja palveluita vaikka lipun ostoon. Lentokentällä voi olla ilmainen netti, mutta kun kännykkä tarjoaa 10 verkkoa, niiden kanssa räplääminen vie aikaa ja on stressaavaa. Ja sitten pitäisi löytää juuri se palvelu, joka tarjoaa tarvittavan opastuksen. No way.

Jos halutaan tehdä lippuasia mahdollisimman helpoksi, junalippu pitäisi saada sisällytetyksi lentolippuun. Teknisesti se on tietenkin mahdollista, mutta ei tämä ole maailmallakaan juuri tullut vastaan. Joten käytännössä meillä täysin mahdotonta.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Juuri käyneenä Øresundtåg-alueella ja Kööpenhaminan Kastrupin kentällä havaitsin seuraavaa: sekä Kastrupin että Köpiksen keskusrautatieasemalla on erilliset Øresundtåg-asiakaspalvelupisteet, lippuautomaattien lisäksi, joista lipun voi hankkia helposti, jos ei muuten onnistu (junissa ei myydä lippuja ollenkaan ja tarkastusmaksu on 750DKK/1000SEK). Ainakin Kastrupin kentän rautatieaseman laituritasolla on selvästi merkitty erimittaisten junien pysähtymispaikka: led-valaistu pilkkuviiva, jonka se kohta, johon juna pysähtyy, vikkuu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:30 ----------

Alla olevassa kuvassa näkyy tämä vikkuu pysäytysviiva, jonka kohdalle saapuva juna on juuri pysähtymässä:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/021tcnxthb...92457.jpg?dl=0

----------


## late-

> Lippujen myynti automaateista on varsin yleinen käytäntö. Lentomatkustajaa parhaiten palveleva automaatti tulee välttämättä vastaan matkalla laiturille/pysäkille, ja automaatti toimii ainakin luottokorteilla. Kolikkojen edellyttäminen on pelkkää kiusantekoa, koska rahanvaihtopaikat eivät koskaan anna kolikoita.


Tämä ei tosin ole muuallakaan niin selvää kuin voisi kuvitella. Saksassa luottokortit ja debit-kortit eivät läheskään aina kelpaa. Minulla jäi toukokuussa Frankfurtin U-bahn kokeilematta, koska RMV:n automaatit eivät kelpuuta luottokortteja eivätkä myöskään 20 euron seteleitä. Turhauduin sen verran perusteellisesti, etten jaksanut enää lähteä rikkomaan seteliä satunnaisella kioskiostoksella.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:29 ----------




> Juuri käyneenä Øresundtåg-alueella ja Kööpenhaminan Kastrupin kentällä havaitsin seuraavaa: sekä Kastrupin että Köpiksen keskusrautatieasemalla on erilliset Øresundtåg-asiakaspalvelupisteet, lippuautomaattien lisäksi, joista lipun voi hankkia helposti, jos ei muuten onnistu


Kastrupilla on muistaakseni muutenkin junille ja metrolle käytössä sama periaate kuin nykyään lentokentille tullessa. Ensin on vastassa automaatteja ja niiden takana miehitetty palvelu epävarmemmille. Valtaosa matkustajista jää automaateille ja henkilökunnan aika riittää paremmin niille, jotka oikeasti tarvitsevat neuvontaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kiitokset kärsivällisestä työstä lentäen saapuvien joukkoliikenteen käytön edistämiseksi.
> Selostuksessa näkemäni perusteella en ihmettele, että asiakaskokemus johtaa turvallisen tuntuiseen ja kaikkialla maailmassa yhtenäiseen ratkaisuun: Let's take a taxi.


Nyt täytyy muistaa että Vantaalla kaikki on vielä keskeneräistä. Epävarmoja suosittelisin kulkemaan taksilla tai ainakin jollain muulla kuin uudella junalla.
Mutta pahimmat puutteet pitäisi korjata Laten listan mukaan kuitenkin niin nopeasti kuin mahdollista koska terminaalin sisäänkäynnin käyttönottoajankohtaa ei voi vielä pitää täysin varmana.




> Loogisin tapa toimia kentillä on seurata tuloportilta Exit-viitoitusta ja tullirajan tai vastaavan jälkeen alkaa tähystää kylttiä, joka muistuttaa kuvassaan tavalla tai toisella junaa, ratikkaa tai bussia. Useilla lentokentillä tulliulostulon jälkeen on suoraan vastapäätä autovuokraamojen myyntiständejä mutta myös erilaisia lippumyymälöitä. Kuten paikallisen rautatieyhtiön tai joukkoliikenneoperaattorin lipputiskit. Ellei ole, niitä löytyy reitiltä, jota kulkee seuratessaan juna-viitoitusta.
> 
> Lippujen myynti automaateista on varsin yleinen käytäntö. Lentomatkustajaa parhaiten palveleva automaatti tulee välttämättä vastaan matkalla laiturille/pysäkille, ja automaatti toimii ainakin luottokorteilla. Kolikkojen edellyttäminen on pelkkää kiusantekoa, koska rahanvaihtopaikat eivät koskaan anna kolikoita.
> 
> Automaattien toimintalogiikka tietenkin vaihtelee sen mukaan, mitä kone myy ja millainen lippujärjestelmä kohteessa on. Mutta lähes aina automaatista löytyy helposti ja ilman valikkoseikkailuja se lippu, jolla pääsee kentältä lähikaupungin keskustaan. Itse ostan mieluusti heti turistilipun useammalle päivälle, jos se on mahdollista. Mutta en odota tätä keskivertomatkustajan palvelutarpeeksi.


Niinhän sen pitää toimia. Lisäksi ennen matkaan lähtöä voi plärätä kohdekaupungin liikennelaitoksen kotisivuja ja lentokentän / ilmailuviranomaisen sivuja joissa infoa lipusta ja lentoasemarakennusten karttoja. Tosin jotkut ovat epäselviä ja perilletulo voi tarjota yllätyksiä jos on jotain remontteja käynnissä. 




> Jos halutaan tehdä lippuasia mahdollisimman helpoksi, junalippu pitäisi saada sisällytetyksi lentolippuun. Teknisesti se on tietenkin mahdollista, mutta ei tämä ole maailmallakaan juuri tullut vastaan. Joten käytännössä meillä täysin mahdotonta.


Kaukojunienhan kohdalla esim Saksassa se käsittääkseni toimii, että lyhyemmät jatkolennot ovat "train". Ja Helsingin-Pietarin Allegro-junaan voi myös ostaa Finskin "lentolipun". vois tosin olla kallimpi kuin VR:ltä eriksen ostettu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R10

> Lippujen myynti automaateista on varsin yleinen käytäntö. Lentomatkustajaa parhaiten palveleva automaatti tulee välttämättä vastaan matkalla laiturille/pysäkille, ja automaatti toimii ainakin luottokorteilla. Kolikkojen edellyttäminen on pelkkää kiusantekoa, koska rahanvaihtopaikat eivät koskaan anna kolikoita.
> 
> Automaattien toimintalogiikka tietenkin vaihtelee sen mukaan, mitä kone myy ja millainen lippujärjestelmä kohteessa on.


Ilmeisesti lipunmyyntiä lentoasemalla on ainakin mietitty huhtikuussa: https://twitter.com/HelsinkiAirport/...37074759581696 Nähtäväksi jää miltä näyttää terminaalin sisäänkäynnin avautuessa.

----------


## zige94

> Ilmeisesti lipunmyyntiä lentoasemalla on ainakin mietitty huhtikuussa: https://twitter.com/HelsinkiAirport/...37074759581696 Nähtäväksi jää miltä näyttää terminaalin sisäänkäynnin avautuessa.


Todennäköisesti siltä ettei asemalla ole HSL:n automaattia. HSL ei uusia automaatteja (eli siis nykyisiä malleja) kuulemma asenna enään, koska uusi automaatti on tulossa uuden lippusysteemin myötä. Muutamaan paikkaan on "kuoret" jo asennettu, mutta kone ja softa niistäkin puuttuu. Tämän vuoksi ei myöskään Kehäradan asemilla HSL:n automaatteja ole.

----------


## Pezqu

> Todennäköisesti siltä ettei asemalla ole HSL:n automaattia. HSL ei uusia automaatteja (eli siis nykyisiä malleja) kuulemma asenna enään, koska uusi automaatti on tulossa uuden lippusysteemin myötä. Muutamaan paikkaan on "kuoret" jo asennettu, mutta kone ja softa niistäkin puuttuu. Tämän vuoksi ei myöskään Kehäradan asemilla HSL:n automaatteja ole.


Tai ehkä kuitenkaan lähemmäs 800 miljoonan euron investointia ei pilata sillä, että radan tärkeimmän aseman tärkeimmälle sisäänkäynnille ei saada edes yhtä HSL:n automaattia. Vetoja otetaan vastaan.

----------


## vristo

> Tai ehkä kuitenkaan lähemmäs 800 miljoonan euron investointia ei pilata sillä, että radan tärkeimmän aseman tärkeimmälle sisäänkäynnille ei saada edes yhtä HSL:n automaattia. Vetoja otetaan vastaan.


Junassa on "lipunmyyntiautomaatti" eli konduktööri.

----------


## zige94

> Tai ehkä kuitenkaan lähemmäs 800 miljoonan euron investointia ei pilata sillä, että radan tärkeimmän aseman tärkeimmälle sisäänkäynnille ei saada edes yhtä HSL:n automaattia. Vetoja otetaan vastaan.





> Junassa on "lipunmyyntiautomaatti" eli konduktööri.


Juuri kuten Risto totesi. Junassa on konduktöörit myymässä siihen asti kunnes uudet automaatit ja lippusysteemi otetaan käyttöön. Itse oon kyllä aika varma ettei Lentoasemalle HSL:n automaattia tule samasta syystä kuin ei ole tullut muillekkaan uusille asemille tai edes vanhoille asemille, joihin jokaiseen on kuitenkin HSL:n suunnitelmissa automaatit. Tikkurilaankaan ei ole kuin yksi automaatti joka on siirretty vanhalta bussiterminaalilta uudelle (eli raiteen 1 keskivaiheilla).

----------


## petro

> ... kuin ei ole tullut muillekkaan uusille asemille tai edes vanhoille asemille, joihin jokaiseen on kuitenkin HSL:n suunnitelmissa automaatit.


Pasilan aseman pohjoiseen alikulkuun (tunnelin keskivaiheille) on kesän aikana tullut automaatti. Ei kai ole ollut vielä käytössä lainkaan, mutta virrat siinä on päällä, koska näytössä lukee, että suljettuna.

----------


## Max

Eilen ja tänään vähän kehäradan junilla ajelleena totean, että nyt ne näyttäisivät pysyvän melko hyvin aikataulussa, ainakin Leinelän kohdalla.

----------


## Mika123

> Eilen ja tänään vähän kehäradan junilla ajelleena totean, että nyt ne näyttäisivät pysyvän melko hyvin aikataulussa, ainakin Leinelän kohdalla.


Kyllä vain, huomattavaa parannusta tullut. Viime päivinäkin viivästyksiä kehäradan junille on aiheuttanut oikeastaan vain K-junien sekoilut enemmän tai vähemmän. Sen näkee siitä, että varsinkin I-junat myöhästelevät herkästi, mutta hetken kuluttua sitten tietenkin myös P:t. Tosin tässä sen näkee, että kuinka myöhästymisherkkä kehärata on. Saa nähdä mitä talvi tuo tullessaan.

----------


## Max

Hiekkaharjussa kiinnitin huomiota siihen, että I- ja P-junille on näytöissä merkitty määränpään lisäksi myös seuraava asema (Tikkurila tai Leinelä) mutta K-junalle ei. Satunnaiselle käyttäjälle voi tulla vaikutelma, ettei K:lla pääsekään Tikkurilaan...

----------


## citybus

Eilen matkustaessani (myöhässä olevalla) K-junalla iltapäivällä Tikkurilasta Helsingin suuntaan, kiinnitin huomiota Puistolaan saavuttaessa tulevaan kuulutukseen, jossa kerrotaan "P-junayhteydestä väliasemille". Kuulutus oli siis lopultakin korjattu, eikä enää puhuttu "I-junayhteydestä".

Huvittavaa oli, että välittömästi tuon kuulutuksen jälkeen junahenkilökunta luki uuden kuulutuksen, jossa "pahoiteltiin virheellistä kuulutusta", ja korostettiin kyseessä olevan "I-junayhteys", ei "P-junayhteys".

Kaipa sitä junahenkilökuntakin voisi opetella nuo Kehäradan junien kirjaimet.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kaipa sitä junahenkilökuntakin voisi opetella nuo Kehäradan junien kirjaimet.


Kuvaa hyvin merkintätavan monimutkaisuutta, ettei henkilökuntakaan ole ihan kärryillä.

----------


## Pezqu

http://yle.fi/uutiset/turistit_hukas...junaan/8173426

Kyllä siellä on HSL lippuautomaatti.

----------


## samulih

^Alkaa ketuttaa tämä tarkoituksenhakuinen sontajournalismi, koko ajan jokainen pikkuongelma on sitten isoissa otsikoissa.... New Yorkissa esimerkiksi La Guardia sekava ja haiseva ränni josta vaihto JFK-n suuntaan löytyi vahingossa, Wienissä pari vuotta sitten oli aika sokkelo löytää juna-asemalle kentällä ja lippuautomaatti oli täysin omituinen ja huonosti ohjeistettu... Tuossa pari esimerkkiä miten maailmalla mennään...

----------


## sm3

Mielestäni on hölmöä verrata huonoon, kun pitää verrata parhaaseen ja tavoitella sitä. Jos turisteilla on ongelmia lippujen kanssa, niin he saavat huonon kuvan Kehäradasta. Turisteille ei merkitse mitään että lippuautomaatti tulee ehkä vuoden tai kahden päästä, kun he ovat asemalla juuri nyt, ja kaipaavat juuri nyt niitä lippuja. Minkä ihmeen takia ainoa automaatti on sijoitettu sinne mistä kukaan ei löydä sitä, kun varmasti oli tiedossa että tämä toinen sisäänkäynti avataan ensin.

Pitää aina pyrkiä parempaan kuin muualla, pitää erottua muita paremmalla laadulla ja palvelulla. Mutta täällä ei tarttee tarjota hyvää palvelua koska käyttäjät metroihin ja juniin ovat pakkokäyttäjiä, joilla ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin sitten auto. Jos ei autoa ole tai ei halua käyttää, niin on pakko mennä junalla vaikka palvelu miten surkeaa ja sen varaan kai lasketaankin. Miksi tarjota laatua ja palvelua kun junat täyttyy ilmankin.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Onhan tuossa uutisessa kuitenkin se positiivinenkin asia, että väliaikaisia apuja kuten opasteita kehitetään koko ajan. Olisi tietysti voinut ehkä miettiä jo etukäteen aikaa ennen terminaalin sisäänkäynnin avautumista. Junayhteydessä on enemmän mieltä, jos sitä on myös mahdollista käyttää, noin kärjistäen!

Ja periaatteessa olen ihan samaa mieltä myös siitä ajatuksesta, että mieluummin voi tehdä hyvän kuin perustella tekemättömyyttä sillä, että jossain muuallakin on huonosti. Kiistämättä siis sitä, että jossain muuallakin kyllä on huonosti...

----------


## bernemi

Itseäni alkoi mietityttää tässä Kehäradan liikenteessä eräs asia. N-juna ei kulje arkisin kuin aamuyöllä ja myöhään illalla eikä K-juna pysähdy kaikilla väliasemilla. I ja P-junat eivät liikennöi Keravalle asti vaan menevät Hiekkaharjusta Kehäradalle. Jos matkustaja haluaa mennä junalla vaikka Pukinmäestä Keravalle täytyy hänen mennä joko P-junalla Oulunkylään ja vaihtaa siellä K-junaan tai mennä I-junalla Malmille, Puistolaan, Tikkurilaan tai Hiekkaharjuun ja vaihtaa jollain näistä asemista K-junaan. Itseni mielestä olisi ollut poistaa N-juna käytöstä kokonaan ja lisätä T-junan vuoroja. Näin junalinjasto selkeytyisi. K-juna voisi taas pysähtyä kaikilla asemilla.

----------


## Mika123

> Itseäni alkoi mietityttää tässä Kehäradan liikenteessä eräs asia. N-juna ei kulje arkisin kuin aamuyöllä ja myöhään illalla eikä K-juna pysähdy kaikilla väliasemilla. I ja P-junat eivät liikennöi Keravalle asti vaan menevät Hiekkaharjusta Kehäradalle. Jos matkustaja haluaa mennä junalla vaikka Pukinmäestä Keravalle täytyy hänen mennä joko P-junalla Oulunkylään ja vaihtaa siellä K-junaan tai mennä I-junalla Malmille, Puistolaan, Tikkurilaan tai Hiekkaharjuun ja vaihtaa jollain näistä asemista K-junaan. Itseni mielestä olisi ollut poistaa N-juna käytöstä kokonaan ja lisätä T-junan vuoroja. Näin junalinjasto selkeytyisi. K-juna voisi taas pysähtyä kaikilla asemilla.


Kyllähän se on hieman outoa, että Suomen PÄÄRADALLA, vilkkaasti liikennöidyllä osuudella joillakin asemilla joutuu vaihtamaan junaa mennäksesi muutaman pysäkin eteenpäin. N-juna toimisi kyllä paremmin kun joka asemalta pääsee joka asemalle. Se toimisi myös I- ja P-junan kanssa kun matka-aika olisi sama Helsinki-Hiekkaharju -välin. Tämä tarkoittaisi sitä 5 minuutin vuoroväliä koko matkalta Hiekkaharjuun, eikä perässä hengittävän K-junan tarvisi hidastella. Lisäksi ei tarvitsisi enää Keravalta tulevaa junaa väistää ainakaan sen takia, että se olisi nopeampi. Voisi ehkä viimeisetkin viivästykset kehäradalla poistua. Noh, näillä mennään.

----------


## tlajunen

> Itseäni alkoi mietityttää tässä Kehäradan liikenteessä eräs asia. N-juna ei kulje arkisin kuin aamuyöllä ja myöhään illalla eikä K-juna pysähdy kaikilla väliasemilla. I ja P-junat eivät liikennöi Keravalle asti vaan menevät Hiekkaharjusta Kehäradalle.


Tilanne on siis sama, kuin ennen Kehärataa ruuhka-aikoina, eli suurimmalle osalle vakiomatkustajista tilanne ei muutu miksikään. Kehärata muutti tilannetta vain siten, että vastaava liikennöintimalli pyörii koko päivän.

Ylivoimaisesti suurin osa Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolen "väliasemien" käyttäjistä on menossa jollekin K-junan asemalle, ja heille pikkuasemien skippaus on iso juttu, etenkin psykologisesti. Kun taannoin päivä-K:t muuttuivat N-juniksi, suurin haloo syntyi siitä, että "meidän junaa hidastettiin". Vaihdotonta yhteyttä pikkuasemille ei pidetty riitävänä korvauksena.

Toki, valittajat ovat aina äänekkäämpiä kuin tyytyväiset.

----------


## R10

> http://yle.fi/uutiset/turistit_hukas...junaan/8173426
> 
> Kyllä siellä on HSL lippuautomaatti.


Ainakin myöhään maanantaina oli matkatavara-aulassa 2A sekä HSL:n että VR:n automaatti, vaikkei se tästä YLEn uutisesta ilmenekään. Laukkua odottaessa voisi siis jo ostaa lipun.

Ehkäpä tämä on lisätty myöhemmin HSL:n tiedotteeseen.

"Lisäksi terminaalien T1, T2A ja T2B laukkuauloissa on nyt käytössä HSL:n lippuautomaatit, joissa käyvät maksuvälineinä sirulliset maksukortit ja käteinen."
https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2015/nain...easemalla-6976

----------


## Resiina

On näköjään varauduttu poikkeustilanteisiin

----------


## Compact

> On näköjään varauduttu poikkeustilanteisiin


Onhan noita korvaavia pysäkkiliuskoja muuallakin, esim. rantaradalla Kauklahden-Mankin välisellä kadulla.

----------


## zige94

> Onhan noita korvaavia pysäkkiliuskoja muuallakin, esim. rantaradalla Kauklahden-Mankin välisellä kadulla.


Itsellä ei ole osunut silmään muita kuin viime metrokorvauksesta jätetyt Metroa korvaavien linjojen kyltit. Tuo Leinelän kyltti oli ensimmäinen minkä näin.

Ilmeisesti Kauklahti-Mankki välin kyltit on jätetty taannoisesta Kauklahti-Kirkkonummi välisen ratatyön poikkeusliikenteestä.

----------


## Compact

> Ilmeisesti Kauklahti-Mankki välin kyltit on jätetty taannoisesta Kauklahti-Kirkkonummi välisen ratatyön poikkeusliikenteestä.


Puikkarin pysäkki jossain Mankin lähellä.

----------


## TEP70

Tuossa jää vain täysin avoimeksi, mitä korvataan. Ilmeisesti lähijunia kuitenkin.

----------


## mv

Oikolukukin olisi ihan kiva asia ennen kylttien tekoa. "Korvaavalinja" ei ihan mene ainakaan meikäläisen seulasta läpi.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tuossa jää vain täysin avoimeksi, mitä korvataan. Ilmeisesti lähijunia kuitenkin.


Kyltissä on lähijunan symboli.

----------


## aki

Odottelin tänään iltapäivällä I-junaa Louhelassa. Klo 16.40 juna oli peruttu ja seuraavan piti tulla 16.50. Tämäkin lähtöaika myöhästyi ja juna saapui lopulta klo 16.55. Vuoroväli venyi siis pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan 25 minuuttiin! Hämmästykseni oli suuri kun asemalle saapui 1-yksikön juna joka oli jo valmiiksi melko täynnä. Kannelmäessä oli sitten jo tosi tiivis tunnelma ja Huopalahteen tultaessa oltiin jo 8 minuuttia myöhässä koska pysähtymisajat asemilla venyivät ihmisten juostessa tavallista lyhyemmän junan perässä ja kovasta tungoksesta junan auloissa. Huopalahdessa vastaan tuli myös lyhyt P-juna vaikka kello oli vasta 17.07. Kun sitten Pasilassakin tuli lyhyt P-juna, niin ajattelin että lyheneekö P-junat oikeasti jo klo 17 aikaan? Kuitenkin tuohon aikaan I-junia meni vielä kahdella yksiköllä Tikkurilan suuntaan.  Kai nyt sentään ensi viikosta alkaen P-junia aletaan ajaa pitkinä pidempään kun Vantaallakin siirrytään entistä enemmän liityntään ja matkustajamäärät muutenkin kasvavat lomien loppuessa ja koulujen alkaessa.

----------


## Mika123

> Odottelin tänään iltapäivällä I-junaa Louhelassa. Klo 16.40 juna oli peruttu ja seuraavan piti tulla 16.50. Tämäkin lähtöaika myöhästyi ja juna saapui lopulta klo 16.55. Vuoroväli venyi siis pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan 25 minuuttiin! Hämmästykseni oli suuri kun asemalle saapui 1-yksikön juna joka oli jo valmiiksi melko täynnä. Kannelmäessä oli sitten jo tosi tiivis tunnelma ja Huopalahteen tultaessa oltiin jo 8 minuuttia myöhässä koska pysähtymisajat asemilla venyivät ihmisten juostessa tavallista lyhyemmän junan perässä ja kovasta tungoksesta junan auloissa. Huopalahdessa vastaan tuli myös lyhyt P-juna vaikka kello oli vasta 17.07. Kun sitten Pasilassakin tuli lyhyt P-juna, niin ajattelin että lyheneekö P-junat oikeasti jo klo 17 aikaan? Kuitenkin tuohon aikaan I-junia meni vielä kahdella yksiköllä Tikkurilan suuntaan.  Kai nyt sentään ensi viikosta alkaen P-junia aletaan ajaa pitkinä pidempään kun Vantaallakin siirrytään entistä enemmän liityntään ja matkustajamäärät muutenkin kasvavat lomien loppuessa ja koulujen alkaessa.


Olen itsekin ihmetellyt I- ja P-junien erikoista kalustonkäyttöä. Keskellä päivää ajetaan satunaisia kahden rungon junia ja keskellä ruuhkaa menee satunaisia yhden rungon junia. Varsinkin iltapäiväruuhkassa on paljon eroavuutta I- ja P-junissa. Olisi paljon selkeämpää ajaa esim 6.30-9.00 ja 14.30-17.30 molemmat suunnat ja kaikki vuorot kahdella yksiköllä. Nykyään I:t liikennöidään ruuhkassa myöhempään pitkinä, mutta iltapäivällä P:t aloittaa pitkinä aiemmin. Ja onhan se hieman hassua, että klo 17 jälkeen menee lyhyitä P-junia Helsingistä ulos, kun Helsinkiin saapuvat I:t ovat pitkiä vielä klo 18. Mutta tosiaan eniten häiritsee tuo epätasaisuus ja nämä lyhyet välivuorot keskellä ruuhkaa. Etenkin P-junat olisi Vantaan linjastouudistuksen myötä hyvä ajaa pitkinä ainakin klo 17.30-18.00 saakka.


Pääasiassa ruuhkat ajetaan kahdella vaunulla mutta tässä muutama esimerkki tästä "epäsäännöllisestä" kalustonkäytöstä omien havaintojeni mukaan:


P-junat:

Helsingistä klo 13.59, 14.09, 14.19 ja 14.29 kahdella rungolla. 
Helsingistä klo 14.39, 14.49, 14.59 ja 15.09 yhdellä rungolla

Muut ruuhkavuorot kahdella

Helsingistä klo 16.59 eteenpäin kaikki yhdellä, mutta klo 18.09 kahdella.


I-junat:


Helsingistä klo 8.09-8.39 sekä 9.09 ja 9.19 yhdellä mutta klo 9.29 ja 9.59 kahdella.
Helsingistä klo 15.49-16.09 yhdellä ja muut kahdella klo 17.19 asti. Lisäksi 17.49 kahdella.


Näin kesäaikaan tietty ei ole niin väliä onko yksi vai kaksi vaunua kun matkustajamäärät ovat pienemmät. Kyllä kaikki mahtuu kyytiin silti, mutta jos yksikin juna perutaan niin seuraavassa lyhyessä onkin sitten täyttä ainakin Länsi-Vantaan puolella kun kulkee vain yksi juna suuntaansa. Pääradan puolella se onkin helppo perua junia kun kohta tulee seuraava, mutta Länsi-Vantaalla esim kaksi peräkkäistä vuoron peruuttamista tarkoittaa ainakin 30 min vuoroväliä.

----------


## jodo

Ei taida yksiköt riittää pidempiin juniin ennen seuraavan toimituserän tuloa.

----------


## Max

Samaa satunnaisuutta olen ihmetellyt itsekin; oma kulkuvälini aamulla on Leinelästä Hiekkaharjuun ja siellä jostain syystä klo 7:14 ja 7:24 lähtevät junat ovat pitkiä mutta 7:34 tuleekin sitten yksirunkoinen juna, joka pysähtyy sinne laiturin äärimmäiseen toiseen päähän. Olisi kiva, jos edes opasteesta näkisi etukäteen seuraavan junan pituuden  :Smile: 

Tänään muuten oli joku "korkannut" Leinelän Puistotien puoleisen hissin virtsaamalla sinne. Reilu kuukausi siis meni vaikka hissin seinät ovat lasia joka suuntaan. Ainakin kahteen otteeseen kyseinen hissi on jo muuten vain ollut toimimattomana.

----------


## Mika123

> Samaa satunnaisuutta olen ihmetellyt itsekin; oma kulkuvälini aamulla on Leinelästä Hiekkaharjuun ja siellä jostain syystä klo 7:14 ja 7:24 lähtevät junat ovat pitkiä mutta 7:34 tuleekin sitten yksirunkoinen juna, joka pysähtyy sinne laiturin äärimmäiseen toiseen päähän. Olisi kiva, jos edes opasteesta näkisi etukäteen seuraavan junan pituuden


Joo olisi ihan tarpeellinen päivitys näihin asemanäyttöihin. Luulisi ettei toteutuskaan olisi vaikeaa. Helpottaisi kummasti jos hyvissä ajoin tietäisi mihin kohtaan laituria kannattaa jäädä odottamaan.

----------


## aki

> Joo olisi ihan tarpeellinen päivitys näihin asemanäyttöihin. Luulisi ettei toteutuskaan olisi vaikeaa. Helpottaisi kummasti jos hyvissä ajoin tietäisi mihin kohtaan laituria kannattaa jäädä odottamaan.


Helsingin metron vanhoissa "antiikki"näytöissä tämä jo toimi. Luulisi siis olevan täysin mahdollista ilmoittaa junan pituus moderneissa kehäradan asemien infotauluissa. Tosin Hiekkaharjussa ja joillakin muilla pienillä asemilla taitaa edelleen olla käytössä vanhanaikaisia näyttötauluja.

----------


## 8.6

> Ei taida yksiköt riittää pidempiin juniin ennen seuraavan toimituserän tuloa.


SM5:a vapautuisi K-junista, jos ruuhka-aikoina vain joka kolmas juna puolen sijaan ajettaisiin SM1/2 kalustolla. Lisäksi kaikki E, S ja U junat voisi ajaa vanhalla kalustolla, jos on pakko. Kyllä kaikissa kehäradan junissa pitää olla 2xSM5, koska olihan niin M-junissakin, ja matkustajamäärä on kasvanut. En mä ainakaan jaksa seistä junassa. Myöhemmin, kun kehäradan viereiset alueet on saatu rakennettua, ruuhka-ajan junat pitää ajaa kolmella SM5 yksiköllä.

----------


## Mika123

> SM5:a vapautuisi K-junista, jos ruuhka-aikoina vain joka kolmas juna puolen sijaan ajettaisiin SM1/2 kalustolla. Lisäksi kaikki E, S ja U junat voisi ajaa vanhalla kalustolla, jos on pakko. Kyllä kaikissa kehäradan junissa pitää olla 2xSM5, koska olihan niin M-junissakin, ja matkustajamäärä on kasvanut. En mä ainakaan jaksa seistä junassa. Myöhemmin, kun kehäradan viereiset alueet on saatu rakennettua, ruuhka-ajan junat pitää ajaa kolmella SM5 yksiköllä.


Joo kyllä K-junista voisi karsia. Ei Hiekkaharju-Kerava väli tarvitse 10 min vuorovälillä tuplaflirttejä. En lähtisi ehkä karsimaan rantaradalta, koska pääasiassa siellä mennään yhdellä rungolla ja tarvitaan sielläkin matalalattiajunia, varsinkin kun edelleen käytössä on vanhaa kalustoa. Jos I ja P ajettaisiin ruuhkassa kaikki tuplana niin kyllä mahtuisi kaikki matkustajat hyvin kyytiin, eikä K:lle tarvittaisi kahta flirttiä. Ilmeisesti montaa runkoa ei edes tarvita täyttämään kehäradan kaikki ruuhkavuorot tuplaksi.

----------


## Max

> Tosin Hiekkaharjussa ja joillakin muilla pienillä asemilla taitaa edelleen olla käytössä vanhanaikaisia näyttötauluja.


Ei kai? Hiekkaharjussa ainakin näyttävät ihan samanlaisilta kuin Leinelässä ja Tikkurilassa...

----------


## zige94

> Ei kai? Hiekkaharjussa ainakin näyttävät ihan samanlaisilta kuin Leinelässä ja Tikkurilassa...


On vai? Missä välissä ne on vaihdettu? En tosin ole tarkkaillut, mutta ainakin kun Kehärata avattiin niin oli vielä samanlaisia kuin mitä on esim. Koivukylä-Kerava välillä. Tosin Kehäradan kaikille asemille pitikin tulla noi "uudet" näytön, joten hyvin voi olla et Hiekkaharjuun on vaihdettu. Pitää kohta yrittää muistaa ikkunasta kyylätä kun ohi meen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Myöhemmin, kun kehäradan viereiset alueet on saatu rakennettua, ruuhka-ajan junat pitää ajaa kolmella SM5 yksiköllä.


Tosin ei sinne hirveästi voi lisää rakentamista tulla, sillä rata kulkee suurilta osin lentokentän melualueella. Se on Kivistö ja Leinelä ja siinä se. Jos hyvin käy, niin tuonne meluvyöhykkeelle saadaan kunnon kokoisia työpaikka-alueita.

----------


## 8.6

> Ei kai? Hiekkaharjussa ainakin näyttävät ihan samanlaisilta kuin Leinelässä ja Tikkurilassa...


Samat vanhat näytöt siellä oli ainakin perjantaina, eikä ollut mitään merkkiäkään vaihtamisesta. Uudet näytöt loppuivat varmaan kesken, koska Oulunkylän eteläpään näytötkin jäivät vaihtamatta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:30 ----------




> Joo kyllä K-junista voisi karsia. Ei Hiekkaharju-Kerava väli tarvitse 10 min vuorovälillä tuplaflirttejä. En lähtisi ehkä karsimaan rantaradalta, koska pääasiassa siellä mennään yhdellä rungolla ja tarvitaan sielläkin matalalattiajunia, varsinkin kun edelleen käytössä on vanhaa kalustoa. Jos I ja P ajettaisiin ruuhkassa kaikki tuplana niin kyllä mahtuisi kaikki matkustajat hyvin kyytiin, eikä K:lle tarvittaisi kahta flirttiä. Ilmeisesti montaa runkoa ei edes tarvita täyttämään kehäradan kaikki ruuhkavuorot tuplaksi.


Pointtini oli, että puuttuvat yksiköt saa kehäradalle huonontamatta palvelutasoa K-junista. On niissä aika tyhjää, mutta eivät kaikki halua matkustaa täydemmissä junissa. Kaikkia se ei haittaa, mutta jotkut taas siirtyisivät esim. auton käyttäjiksi, jos joutuisivat istumaan ahtaasti. Kaikki K-junat voi ajaa nykyisen pituisina, jos vain joka kolmas ajetaan SM5 kalustolla ja loput vanhoilla. Vanha kalusto huonontaa joidenkin mielsestä palvelutasoa (esim. kuumempaa kesällä) ja joidenkin mielestä parantaa (esim. meteli kuuluu vain yhdessä osastossa, flirtissä se ulottuu kauemmaksi). Lastenvaunujen, rollaattorin ym. kanssa likkuville riittää kyllä joka kolmas juna ruuhka aikaan. Rantaradalta ei tarvitse karsia.

----------


## aki

Mitenkähän arki-aamujen I-junavuorot alkavalla syyskaudella tulee riittämään kun Myyrmäestä Helsinkiin päin ajetaan klo 7 saakka 20 min. Vuorovälillä?  Myyrmäestä 6.12, 6.32, 6.52, 7.02...Samaan aikaan kuitenkin P-junia ajaa Lentoaseman suuntaan 10 min. Välein, 6.25, 6.35, 6.45, 6.55 ,7.05... Toivottavasti nuo I-junien aamun pitkät välit on huomioitu kalustosuunnittelussa ja ainakin 6.32 ja 6.52 ajetaan kahdella yksiköllä?

----------


## Mika123

> Mitenkähän arki-aamujen I-junavuorot alkavalla syyskaudella tulee riittämään kun Myyrmäestä Helsinkiin päin ajetaan klo 7 saakka 20 min. Vuorovälillä?  Myyrmäestä 6.12, 6.32, 6.52, 7.02...Samaan aikaan kuitenkin P-junia ajaa Lentoaseman suuntaan 10 min. Välein, 6.25, 6.35, 6.45, 6.55 ,7.05... Toivottavasti nuo I-junien aamun pitkät välit on huomioitu kalustosuunnittelussa ja ainakin 6.32 ja 6.52 ajetaan kahdella yksiköllä?


M-junissa 10 minuutin vuoroväli alkoi Myyrmäestä Helsinkiin klo 6.22, 6.32 jne. Eli kaksi vuoroa "säästetty" nyt. Oletetaan, että tuplana nuo ajetaan. Jos ei, niin tulee olemaan todella täyttä nuo 6.32 ja varsinkin 6.52. 

Tuo kaluston suunnittelu on kyllä haastavaa nyt kun pitää huomioida useampi rataosuus. Jos vähennät vuoroja pääradalla I:stä, tuntuu se Martinlaakson puolella melkoisesti. Jos taas lisäät Martinlaakson suuntaan P-vuoroja, tulee pääradalle ehkä liian tiuha vuoroväli kuin mitä tarvisi. Lisäksi pitäisi saada kalustokin riittämään kehäradalle ja muuallekin. Väkisinkin joku kärsii.

----------


## aki

> Toivottavasti nuo I-junien aamun pitkät välit on huomioitu kalustosuunnittelussa ja ainakin 6.32 ja 6.52 ajetaan kahdella yksiköllä?


Ainakin tänäaamuna kummatkin lähdöt ajettiin yhdellä yksiköllä.

----------


## Mika123

> Ainakin tänäaamuna kummatkin lähdöt ajettiin yhdellä yksiköllä.


Taitaa vaan olla niin, että kaikki flirtit ovat ajossa. Tänään (maanantain) aamuruuhkassa ei ole havaintojeni perusteella muutoksia kaluston suhteen verrattuna kesäaikatauluihin. Mahtaa tuosta 6.52 vuorosta tulla sillipurkki kunhan kaikki loputkin ihmiset lomilta palaavat.

----------


## Miska

> Ainakin tänäaamuna kummatkin lähdöt ajettiin yhdellä yksiköllä.


Tänään ainakin klo 6.32 Myyrmäestä lähteneessä I-junassa oli runsaasti vapaita istumapaikkoja Myyrmäen ja Pasilan välillä.

----------


## Mika123

Mahtaakohan tähän sekalaiseen kalustoon tulla muutosta keskiviikkona, kun koulut alkavat ja matkustajamäärät kasvavat jonkin verran? Ainakin tänään mentiin vielä kesän malliin, eli joitakin lyhyitä junia ruuhkassa ja joitakin pitkiä junia ruuhkan ulkopuolella. Jos ei ole muutoksia luvassa, niin täytyy hämmästellä varsinkin P-junien lyhentämistä. Ensimmäinen lyhyt juna lähtee Helsingistä jo 16.59. Sen verran täyttä noissa 17 jälkeisissä P-junissa on ollut, että olisi kyllä viisaampaa ajaa pitkinä. Sillipurkki on valmis jos yksikin juna jää välistä pois.

----------


## TEP70

Kehäradan liikenne vaatii 14 junaa (kierrosaika 70 min / vuoroväli 10 min = 7, I ja P yhteensä = 14) ja näistä useampi ajetaan vielä tällä hetkellä ruuhkassakin yhdellä yksiköllä. Ongelma on vain se, että maksimimäärä Flirtejä on jo ajossa eli jos kaikki Kehäradan junat haluttaisiin tuplata, pitäisi ottaa Flirtejä pois jostain muualta. Koska tuleekaan tehtaalta ensimmäinen kolmannen sarjan yksikkö eli #42? 14 junaa tuplana vaatii 28 Flirtiä. Kolme lienee kerrallaan huollossa tai varalla eli 38 yksikköä on käytettävissä. Jos 28 käytettäisiin Kehäradalle, loput 10 menisivät jo K-juniin ja sitten täytyisi ajaa koko Rantaradan liikenne A-junat mukaan lukien Sm1/2-kalustolla.

Toki ruuhkan ulkopuolella voitaisiin ajaa tuplana enemmän lähtöjä kuin nyt ajetaan, mutta jos tuo 16:59 lähtevä P on yksi niistä vuoroista, joissa ei ole kuin yksi yksikkö aikaisemminkaan, voi olla vaikea taikoa mistään myöskään tuohon 16:59-lähtöön toista yksikköä.

----------


## aulis

> Kehäradan liikenne vaatii 14 junaa (kierrosaika 70 min / vuoroväli 10 min = 7, I ja P yhteensä = 14) ja näistä useampi ajetaan vielä tällä hetkellä ruuhkassakin yhdellä yksiköllä. Ongelma on vain se, että maksimimäärä Flirtejä on jo ajossa eli jos kaikki Kehäradan junat haluttaisiin tuplata, pitäisi ottaa Flirtejä pois jostain muualta. Koska tuleekaan tehtaalta ensimmäinen kolmannen sarjan yksikkö eli #42? 14 junaa tuplana vaatii 28 Flirtiä. Kolme lienee kerrallaan huollossa tai varalla eli 38 yksikköä on käytettävissä. Jos 28 käytettäisiin Kehäradalle, loput 10 menisivät jo K-juniin ja sitten täytyisi ajaa koko Rantaradan liikenne A-junat mukaan lukien Sm1/2-kalustolla.


Kierrosaikahan on 80 minuuttia sillä sekä Töölönlahdella että Kaisaniemenrannassa seistään 10 minuuttia. Eli 80/10=8 junaa. Ja I ja P:hän ovat sama linja joten tuo kahdeksan junaa on koko linjan tarve. Eli 16 junayksikköä jos ajetaan tuplana.

----------


## MJG

> Kierrosaikahan on 80 minuuttia sillä sekä Töölönlahdella että Kaisaniemenrannassa seistään 10 minuuttia. Eli 80/10=8 junaa. Ja I ja P:hän ovat sama linja joten tuo kahdeksan junaa on koko linjan tarve. Eli 16 junayksikköä jos ajetaan tuplana.


Laskisimmeko vielä?

Oletetaanpa, että junayksikkö 1 lähtee I-junana klo 9.09 ja saapuu takaisin Helsinkiin klo 10.09. Se lähtee toiseen suuntaan P-junana klo 11.19 ja on perillä klo 12.19. Se on siten valmis lähtemään uudelle kierrokselle klo 12.29 eli 140 minuutin kuluttua tarkastelujakson alusta.

Kun tällainen toistuu 10 minuutin välein, junayksikkö 2 lähtee klo 9.19, junayksikkö 3 klo 9.29 jne, kunnes junayksikkö 14 lähtee klo 12.19. Sen jälkeen on taas lähtövalmiudessa kierrokseltaan tullut junayksikkö 1.

----------


## 339-DF

> Laskisimmeko vielä?
> 
> Oletetaanpa, että junayksikkö 1 lähtee I-junana klo 9.09 ja saapuu takaisin Helsinkiin klo 10.09. Se lähtee toiseen suuntaan P-junana klo 11.19


Tarkoititko 10.19?

----------


## MJG

> Tarkoititko 10.19?


Joo toki. 

Siis I: 9.09-10.09, P: 10.19-11.19, uudelle I-kierrokselle 11.29 eli 140 min kuluttua.

----------


## Mika123

Mikä estää tuplana liikennöinnin myöhempään jos se onnistuu iltapäivän osalta käytännössä klo 14.00 (P) - 18.00 (I) sis. muutaman lyhyen junan. Eikö kalusto tosiaan riitä ajamaan P:tä tuplana klo 18 asti (lähtö Helsingistä)? Tuleehan sieltä tupla-I:tä antamaan P:lle vaunuja ruuhkan jälkeen ja päinvastoin P irrottaisi vaunuja I:lle. Lisäksi ihmetyttää, että miksi ihmeessä satunaisia päivävuoroja ajetaan tuplana ja mistä ne vaunut saadaan. Kuinka paljon muuten kehäradan ruuhkavaunuja käytetään päivällä ja illalla muilla linjoilla?

----------


## zige94

> Mikä estää tuplana liikennöinnin myöhempään jos se onnistuu iltapäivän osalta käytännössä klo 14.00 (P) - 18.00 (I) sis. muutaman lyhyen junan. Eikö kalusto tosiaan riitä ajamaan P:tä tuplana klo 18 asti (lähtö Helsingistä)? Tuleehan sieltä tupla-I:tä antamaan P:lle vaunuja ruuhkan jälkeen ja päinvastoin P irrottaisi vaunuja I:lle. Lisäksi ihmetyttää, että miksi ihmeessä satunaisia päivävuoroja ajetaan tuplana ja mistä ne vaunut saadaan. Kuinka paljon muuten kehäradan ruuhkavaunuja käytetään päivällä ja illalla muilla linjoilla?


Eihän kaikissa Kehäradan ruuhka-ajan junissakaan ole kahta yksikköä, joten menee ihan kalustokierron mukaan sitten miten ne ruuhka-ajan viimeisiin lähtöihin tulee yhen vaiko kahen yksikön junia.

Viimeiseen kysymykseen: Niin paljon että kaikkiin K ja rantaradan juniin (Y:tä lukuunottamatta) riittää Flirtit. En jaksa laskea kuinka montaa runkoa se tarkoittaa, mutta aikalailla kaikkia ylimääräiseksi ruuhka-ajan jälkeen jääviä runkoja.

----------


## zige94

Nyt istun juuri 17:59 Helsingistä (takas Hki 18:59) lähteneessä I-junassa ja tässä on taas kaksi Flirttiä, etummainen ihan tyhjillään. On tosi epätasaista tämä kalustonkäyttö. Noh aina ei voi voittaa  :Wink:

----------


## Mika123

> Nyt istun juuri 17:59 Helsingistä (takas Hki 18:59) lähteneessä I-junassa ja tässä on taas kaksi Flirttiä, etummainen ihan tyhjillään. On tosi epätasaista tämä kalustonkäyttö. Noh aina ei voi voittaa


Kylläpähän tyhjää varmasti on kun viisi minuuttia aikaisemmin on lähtenyt K-juna ja tämä I ajetaan tuplana. Mukavahan se on toki matkustaa kun tilaa on kunnolla, eli voi voittaa  :Wink:   :Laughing: 


Muita "epätasaisia":


I: Helsingistä klo 9.29, 9.59, 17.49 ja 17.59
P: Helsingistä klo 13.59-14.29 ja 18.09


P:llä ainakin tasaisempaa kuin I:llä.

----------


## tlajunen

En ole syvällisemmin tutustunut kalustokiertoon, mutta usein "turhan pitkien" junien ajattamiseen saattaa olla sellainenkin syy, ettei Helsingin päärautatieaseman raiteistonkäyttö mahdollista kaikkina ajankohtina kokoonpanojen muutoksia. Voi olla kokonaistaloudellisesti kannattavampaa ajaa ruuhka-ajan jälkeen jotain vuoroja pidempinä, jotta paluujuna osuu sopivaan saumaan, jossa saadaan kalustoa varikolle.

----------


## aki

> Tosin ei sinne hirveästi voi lisää rakentamista tulla, sillä rata kulkee suurilta osin lentokentän melualueella. Se on Kivistö ja Leinelä ja siinä se. Jos hyvin käy, niin tuonne meluvyöhykkeelle saadaan kunnon kokoisia työpaikka-alueita.


Nyt illalla netissä julkaistussa HS:n kaupunki-osion jutussa visioidaan Aviapoliksen alueelle rakentuvan kodit 20 000 ihmiselle sekä työpaikkoja 60 000 ihmiselle. Mm. Nykyinen aerolan alue muuttuu nykyisten 500 asukkaan hiljaisesta talorivistöstä 10 000 asukkaan kaupunginosaksi. Rakentaminen Aerolassa alkaa "viimeistään kymmenen vuoden päästä". Ensimmäisenä asuntoja nousee "kehäradan" aseman viereen, jossa hotelli -ja toimistorakennushankkeet ovat jo käynnissä. Sen lisäksi asuntoja rakennetaan pian Kehä III:n ja Tikkurilantien väliin, nykyisten Kehä III:n varrella olevien toimistotalojen taakse.

Toimittaja tarkoittaa tuolla "kehäradan asemalla" ilmeisesti Aviapolista.

----------


## aki

Helsingin uutisten verkkojulkaisu uutisoi kehäradan täsmällisyydestä tai pikemminkin sen puutteesta.

_Aikavälillä 1.7 - 20.8 kaikista kehäradan 7426 junavuorosta yhteensä 799 on ollut myöhässä tai peruttu. Aikavälillä 20.7 - 10.8 HSL onnistui kuitenkin parantamaan kehäradan I -ja P-junien täsmällisyyttä kun myöhästymisprosentti oli 91,5%. Tämä on kuitenkin kaukana Liikenneviraston tavoitteesta joka on 97,5%. Heinäkuun viimeisellä viikolla, kun teknisiä vikoja ei ollut, luotettavuus oli 96-97% luokkaa. Kun vikoja ei ole, aikataulu tuntuu pitävän, kertoo HSL:n ryhmäpäällikkö Kimmo Sinisalo. 
Kesälomien jälkeen pohdimme VR:n ja HSL:n kesken erilaisia vaihtoehtoja, miten voimme rakentaa radalle lisää joustovaraa ja vikatilanteisiin uusia toimintamalleja, Sinisalo kertoo._

----------


## R10

> Puistolan ja Pukinmäen asemat ovat vaihtaneet paikkaa Kehäradan asemien järjestystä havainnollistavassa taulussa asemalaiturilla.
> 
> Projektipäällikkö Kansosen mukaan on vielä selvittämättä, lähettivätkö HSL:n arkkitehdit taulun toimittaneelle mainostoimistolle virheellisen tilauksen, vai onko vahinko käynyt mainostoimistossa.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa opasteet ovat vielä kesken: niihin on tulossa merkki, joka osoittaa, missä juna kulkee. Ensin on kuitenkin ratkaistava, miten junat paikannetaan gps-pimennossa olevissa tunneleissa.


Lentokenttäjunan opaste oli jo ripustettaessa susi  ripustettiin silti

Näissä opasteissa muuten mielestäni selkeyttä häiritsee tekstien päälle muodostuvat varjot.

Minkälaista hyötyä matkustajille olisi junan sijainnista, mikäli se siis tulee näihin nykyisiin opasteisiin? Opasteessa näkyy seuraavat asemat, joten oman junan saapumista ei ainakaan voi seurata.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Nyt illalla netissä julkaistussa HS:n kaupunki-osion jutussa visioidaan Aviapoliksen alueelle rakentuvan kodit 20 000 ihmiselle sekä työpaikkoja 60 000 ihmiselle. Mm. Nykyinen aerolan alue muuttuu nykyisten 500 asukkaan hiljaisesta talorivistöstä 10 000 asukkaan kaupunginosaksi. Rakentaminen Aerolassa alkaa "viimeistään kymmenen vuoden päästä". Ensimmäisenä asuntoja nousee "kehäradan" aseman viereen, jossa hotelli -ja toimistorakennushankkeet ovat jo käynnissä. Sen lisäksi asuntoja rakennetaan pian Kehä III:n ja Tikkurilantien väliin, nykyisten Kehä III:n varrella olevien toimistotalojen taakse.
> 
> Toimittaja tarkoittaa tuolla "kehäradan asemalla" ilmeisesti Aviapolista.


No juu, noiden kiitoteteiden kainaloon todellakin jää lentomelusta vapaa vyöhyke, joskin juuri sitä kautta puolestaan on ohjattu autoliikenne kentälle. (Melualueet kulkevat kiitoteiden suuntaisesti, pitkälle mutta toisaalta kapeina kaistoina.) Eli kyse on juurikin Aviopoliksesta ja Virkamiehen sekä Veromiehen teollisuusalueesta. Jos tuosta saataisiin kunnon kaupunginosa asukkaineen, niin olisihan se hienoa.

----------


## Mika123

> Helsingin uutisten verkkojulkaisu uutisoi kehäradan täsmällisyydestä tai pikemminkin sen puutteesta.
> 
> _Aikavälillä 1.7 - 20.8 kaikista kehäradan 7426 junavuorosta yhteensä 799 on ollut myöhässä tai peruttu. Aikavälillä 20.7 - 10.8 HSL onnistui kuitenkin parantamaan kehäradan I -ja P-junien täsmällisyyttä kun myöhästymisprosentti oli 91,5%. Tämä on kuitenkin kaukana Liikenneviraston tavoitteesta joka on 97,5%. Heinäkuun viimeisellä viikolla, kun teknisiä vikoja ei ollut, luotettavuus oli 96-97% luokkaa. Kun vikoja ei ole, aikataulu tuntuu pitävän, kertoo HSL:n ryhmäpäällikkö Kimmo Sinisalo. 
> Kesälomien jälkeen pohdimme VR:n ja HSL:n kesken erilaisia vaihtoehtoja, miten voimme rakentaa radalle lisää joustovaraa ja vikatilanteisiin uusia toimintamalleja, Sinisalo kertoo._


Eipä taida olla varaa joustaa aikatauluja. Matka on niin pitkä, että joustoa pitäisi tehdä aika reilusti. Lisäksi tarvittaisiin yhdeksäs lähtö kiertoon. Sotkisi varmasti muitakin linjoja, varsinkin A:ta ja K:ta.

----------


## Huppu

Tänä aamuna kolme myötäpäivään ajanutta Kehäradan junaa (Lentoasemalle saakka P-juna, siitä keskustaan I-juna) jäi peräkkäin ajamatta teknisen vian takia. Esimerkiksi Tapanilasta ei mennyt yhtään junaa keskustaan aikavälillä klo 7.34-7.59 (ja Myyrmäkeen suunnanneet joutuivat menemään Tikkurilan kautta) kuitenkaan asiasta ei ole saatu aikaan liikennetiedotetta HSL:n sivuille (ei HSL:n vastuulla), Vr:n sivuille, tai juna-asemille aikataulunäyttöön. Tiedote on vain A-junista, jossa mainitaan että voi haitata myös P-junia ja I-junia, kyllä esim. töihin tai matkalla lähtevien Myyrmäkeen tai Lentoasemalle menevien matkaavien kuuluisi saada oma tiedotteensa.

----------


## Mika123

> Tänä aamuna kolme myötäpäivään ajanutta Kehäradan junaa (Lentoasemalle saakka P-juna, siitä keskustaan I-juna) jäi peräkkäin ajamatta teknisen vian takia. Esimerkiksi Tapanilasta ei mennyt yhtään junaa keskustaan aikavälillä klo 7.34-7.59 (ja Myyrmäkeen suunnanneet joutuivat menemään Tikkurilan kautta) kuitenkaan asiasta ei ole saatu aikaan liikennetiedotetta HSL:n sivuille (ei HSL:n vastuulla), Vr:n sivuille, tai juna-asemille aikataulunäyttöön. Tiedote on vain A-junista, jossa mainitaan että voi haitata myös P-junia ja I-junia, kyllä esim. töihin tai matkalla lähtevien Myyrmäkeen tai Lentoasemalle menevien matkaavien kuuluisi saada oma tiedotteensa.


Todellisuudessa noita P-junia jäi ajamatta viisi peräkkäin. Eli n. klo 7.30-8.30. "Vantaankosken radalla" oltiin siis tunti ilman junaa Lentoaseman/Tikkurilan suuntaan pahimpaan aamuruuhkaan. http://junat.dy.fi/liikenne/asema/KAN/2015-08-18

Ja ps. Kyllä se P jatkaa Lentoasemalta Helsinkiin myös P:nä.  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

Kehäradan suhteen on tietysti vielä alkukankeutta ja oppimista. Pitäiskö tämän kokemuksen kuitennii vaikuttaa arvioon Pisaran siunauksellisuudesta? Se koplaisi lopullisesti kaikkien lähijunien liikennöimisen toisiinsa.

----------


## petteri

> Kehäradan suhteen on tietysti vielä alkukankeutta ja oppimista. Pitäiskö tämän kokemuksen kuitennii vaikuttaa arvioon Pisaran siunauksellisuudesta? Se koplaisi lopullisesti kaikkien lähijunien liikennöimisen toisiinsa.


Rautateiden tiheään liikennöintiin täysin riittämätön kulunvalvontasysteemi tässä taitaa nyt hyppiä silmille. Toimivampi liikenne vaatii uutta automaattimetrotason kulunvalvontajärjestelmää, jolla saisi kyllä pääradalta ja Helsingin ratapihaltakin puristettua jonkin verran lisäkapasiteettia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kehäradan suhteen on tietysti vielä alkukankeutta ja oppimista. Pitäiskö tämän kokemuksen kuitennii vaikuttaa arvioon Pisaran siunauksellisuudesta? Se koplaisi lopullisesti kaikkien lähijunien liikennöimisen toisiinsa.


Onko tarkempaa analyysiä mistä kankeus johtuu?

- Onko kalusto (Sm5) sopiva? Jos ei, pitäisikö viimemeinen tilaus Stadlerilta perua tai pyytää muuttaa spexejä? Pitäisikö kehäradalla ajaa aidoilla S-Bahn käyttöön soveltuvilla Flirteillä ennemmin kuin nykyisillä "taajamajuniin" sopivilla?

- Aikataulu? Pitääkö Kehäradalla junien aina lähteä täysinä minuutteina joka asemalta, vai voisiko ajatella enemmän metro- tai bussimaista aikataulua joissa vain muutamalta tietyltä asemalta lähdetään täysinä minuuttteina?

- Auttaisiko jos Lentoasemalla seisottaisiin pidempään?

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> - Onko kalusto (Sm5) sopiva?


On. Jos jotain voisi toivoa, niin päätyosioihin toiset ovet per puoli.





> - Aikataulu? Pitääkö Kehäradalla junien aina lähteä täysinä minuutteina joka asemalta, vai voisiko ajatella enemmän metro- tai bussimaista aikataulua joissa vain muutamalta tietyltä asemalta lähdetään täysinä minuuttteina?


Eivät ne lähde nytkään täysinä minuutteina joka asemalta, kun eivät ehdi. Aikatauluun on merkitty edellinen minuutti, mutta se aika on niin aikainen, ettei siihen ehdi. Noin ylipäätään toki aikataulun löysentäminen auttaa aikataulussa pysymiseen (ts. viivästysten kiinniottoon), luonnollisesti.





> - Auttaisiko jos Lentoasemalla seisottaisiin pidempään?


Aikataulun mukaan seisotaan jo nyt muita asemia pidempään. Siellä on ikään kuin "ylimääräinen minuutti". Käytännössä tosin sinne usein tullaan myöhässä vähintään sen minuutin, joten "ylimääräistä" aikaa ei jää. Sinänsä pelivaraminuutit auttaisivat, mutta ei niiden ole pakko olla juuri lentokentällä, kunhan ovat riittävän loppupuolella lenkkiä.

----------


## hmikko

> Onko tarkempaa analyysiä mistä kankeus johtuu?


Kuten tuosta akin edellä postaamasta uutisesta näkyy, suurin osa myöhästelystä johtuu ratatöistä/vioista. Silloin kun niitä ei ole ollut, niin täsmällisyys on ollut melkein tavoitteessa, mutta ei kuitenkaan aivan. Kehäradan ongelma vaan on, että Pääradan rataongelmat vaikuttavat Vantaankosken-/Rantarataan ja päinvastoin. Pisara vielä lisäisi riippuvuuksia. Rataongelmista ei tietysti kokonaan pääse eroon kuin shinkansen-tyylisellä panostamisella, eli joka yö armeijallinen porukkaa rataa hoitamaan.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Rataongelmista ei tietysti kokonaan pääse eroon kuin shinkansen-tyylisellä panostamisella, eli joka yö armeijallinen porukkaa rataa hoitamaan.


Itse asiassa tämäkään ei auttaisi kehäradan tilanteessa mitään, vaikka kehää hoitaisi kuinka monta tuhatta ihmistä tahansa yöaikaan. Kuten käyttäjä tlajunen sanoi, ongelmana ovat nimenomaan kehäradan aivan liian tiukat aikataulut ja sitä kautta häiriöherkkyyden merkittävä kasvu. Erittäin suuri ongelma muodostuu juurikin siitä, että Hiekkaharjun ja Helsingin päärautatieaseman välillä vuoroväli on arkisin ja lauantaisin 5 minuuttia I-, K- ja P-junien osalta, jolloin kertaalleen alkanutta myöhästymisketjua on mahdotonta katkaista ilman yksittäisten junavuorojen perumisia. Halki, poikki (=perutaan junavuoroja) ja pinoon -taktiikalla myöhästymisketju toki saadaan hetkellisesti katkaistua, mutta onko se ratkaisu itse ongelmaan, eli kehäradan liian tiukkoihin aikatauluihin, mielestäni vastaus on yksiselitteinen ei.

Kuten olen melko monessa eri asiayhteydessä sanonut, I- ja P-junien pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen pääradalla pitäisi muuttaa K-junien pysähtymiskäyttäytymiseksi, K-junat vaihtaa takaisin N-juniin ja jättää tästä huolimatta I- ja P-junille 60 minuutin kiertoaika kehäradalle. Tällöin kehäradan junat saisivat noin 3 minuuttia löysemmät aikataulut kehää kiertäessään, mitkä ovat itse asiassa melko ratkaisevat minuutit, mitä täsmällisyyteen kehäradalla tulee.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On. Jos jotain voisi toivoa, niin päätyosioihin toiset ovet per puoli.


Tätä minäkin ajoin takaa. Miksi ei alusta alkaen tilattu Flirtejä oikeaan kaupunkirataliikenteeseen sopiviksi että myös päätyvaunuissa on 2 ovea/sivu? Ja se vessa on ihan turha. Tällaisessa liikenteessa vessoja voi järjestää asemille. Entäs kiihtyvyys sitten? Olisiko sellainen versio jonka huippunopeus on esim 120 km/h kiihtynyt paremmin?

t. Rainer

----------


## Mika123

> - Aikataulu? Pitääkö Kehäradalla junien aina lähteä täysinä minuutteina joka asemalta, vai voisiko ajatella enemmän metro- tai bussimaista aikataulua joissa vain muutamalta tietyltä asemalta lähdetään täysinä minuuttteina?
> 
> - Auttaisiko jos Lentoasemalla seisottaisiin pidempään?
> 
> t. Rainer



- Loogisinta ja käytännöllisesti järkevintä on pitää jokaisella asemalla tarkat aikataulut (täydet minuutit), koska iso osa (säännölliset vakikäyttäjät esim. työmatkalaiset) junan käyttäjistä suunnittelee lähtönsä sen perusteella, että muistaa monelta se oma juna menee. Jos joillakin asemilla olisi ns. "noin-aikataulut", niin esimerkiksi vaihto bussiin saattaisi käydä tiukemmaksi, jos vaihtoasemalle saavuttaisiin minuutti-kaksi myöhemmin. 


- N-junien muuttaminen K-juniksi ei ollut aikataulujen kannalta järkevin siirto. N-junat olisi pitänyt jättää sellaisenaan. Näin vuoroväli olisi tasainen N/I/P-junilla koko yhteisen matkan Hiekkaharjuun ja muutaman minuutin myöhästyminen ei aiheuttaisi juurikaan häiriötä. Lisäksi esim. Tapanilasta pääsisi Korsoon yhdellä junalla, toisin kuin nykyään. Herää vain kysymys, että painoiko oikeasti Tikkurilan ja Keravan väliasemien asukkaiden toivomukset nopeammasta junasta niin paljon, että N-junat katosivat lähes kokonaan ja päärata muuttui vaihdolliseksi? 


- Nykytilanteessa Lentoasemalla ei voida seistä paljoakaan pidempään. Ehkä nykyistä pysähtymisaikaa kaksi minuuttia pidempään. Tosin se on nykyään enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus, että sinne tullaan se pari minuuttia jäljessä. Siinä kohtaa tulee jo painetta suhteessa risteävään liikenteeseen, eli A- ja K-juniin, joten ehkä ne pari lisäminuuttia eivät ole sen arvoisia.

----------


## 8.6

> Kuten olen melko monessa eri asiayhteydessä sanonut, I- ja P-junien pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen pääradalla pitäisi muuttaa K-junien pysähtymiskäyttäytymiseksi, K-junat vaihtaa takaisin N-juniin ja jättää tästä huolimatta I- ja P-junille 60 minuutin kiertoaika kehäradalle. Tällöin kehäradan junat saisivat noin 3 minuuttia löysemmät aikataulut kehää kiertäessään, mitkä ovat itse asiassa melko ratkaisevat minuutit, mitä täsmällisyyteen kehäradalla tulee.


Eikä pitäisi. Keravan kaupunkiradan matka-aika on tarpeeksi hidas jo muutenkin. Sen sijaan voisi poistaa I- ja P-junien pysähdykset Puistolasta ja Ilmalasta ja näiden liikenne hoidettaisiin pelkästään K- ja A-junilla.

----------


## Mika123

> Eikä pitäisi. Keravan kaupunkiradan matka-aika on tarpeeksi hidas jo muutenkin. Sen sijaan voisi poistaa I- ja P-junien pysähdykset Puistolasta ja Ilmalasta ja näiden liikenne hoidettaisiin pelkästään K- ja A-junilla.


Mites pääset Tapanilasta Puistolaan? Tapanilassa pysähtyisi vain I joka taas ei pysähtyisi Puistolassa. K pysähtyisi Puistolassa mutta ei Tapanilassa. Käytännössä yhden pysäkinväliin tarvitsisit kaksi junaa. Selkeintä olisi käyttää kahta kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvää junaa, jotta vaihtoja ei tarvittaisi ja vuoroväli olisi tasainen koko yhteisen matkan. Keravan kaupunkirata on kyllä matka-ajallisesti tuhottoman hidas, mutta mielummin niin kuin paljon vaihtoja ja muita ongelmia.

----------


## j-lu

> Eikä pitäisi. Keravan kaupunkiradan matka-aika on tarpeeksi hidas jo muutenkin.


Tähän ei kyllä oikein voi muuta sanoa kuin että kauas on pitkä matka. 

Kyllähän toi vähän niin on, että niin kauan kuin radalla on kapasiteettia rajoitetusti, niin pitkän matkan pikaliikennettä ei pitäisi suosia lähiliikenteen kustannuksella. Käpylä ja Ilmala ovat kehittyviä alueita, joissa jo nyt on ihan kiva määrä työpaikkoja, eikä tuota kehitystä kannata hidastaa ajamalla junia ohi. Näkisin suunnan olevan jatkossa pikemminkin sen, että kaikki junat pysähtyvät sekä Ilmalassa että Käpylässä.

----------


## Minä vain

Eikö täsmällisyysongelmaan auttaisi aika paljon se että I-, P- ja K-junien liikenne harvennettaisiin 15 minuuttiin? Muutama kuormittunein K jouduttaisiin liikennöimään kolmella Sm5-junalla tai kahdeksalla Sm2-vaunulla. I- ja 
P-junilla kaksi Sm5-yksikköä riittäisi hyvin myös 15 min vuorovälillä, paitsi Vantaankosken radalla. Tätä varten ei kuitenkaan kannata ajaa kolmen yksikön junilla koko 60 minuutin kierrosta, vaan lisäjunia 20 minuutin matkalla Helsingistä Martinlaaksoon.

----------


## aki

> Mm. Nykyinen aerolan alue muuttuu nykyisten 500 asukkaan hiljaisesta talorivistöstä 10 000 asukkaan kaupunginosaksi. Rakentaminen Aerolassa alkaa "viimeistään kymmenen vuoden päästä".


Löysin netin syövereistä Vantaan Sanomien jutun joka oli julkaistu 24.2.2014. Vielä tuolloin Aerolaan kerrottiin tulevan asunnot 3500 asukkaalle. Voisiko oikeasti olla mahdollista että nyt 1,5 vuotta myöhemmin alueelle on saatukin mahdutettua kolminkertainen määrä asukkaita? Tuo 10 000 asukasta vastaa samaa määrää kuin on koko Pakkalan alueella johon siis kuuluu mm. Kartanonkoski, Pakkala ja Pakkalanrinne.

----------


## 8.6

> Mites pääset Tapanilasta Puistolaan? Tapanilassa pysähtyisi vain I joka taas ei pysähtyisi Puistolassa. K pysähtyisi Puistolassa mutta ei Tapanilassa. Käytännössä yhden pysäkinväliin tarvitsisit kaksi junaa. Selkeintä olisi käyttää kahta kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvää junaa, jotta vaihtoja ei tarvittaisi ja vuoroväli olisi tasainen koko yhteisen matkan. Keravan kaupunkirata on kyllä matka-ajallisesti tuhottoman hidas, mutta mielummin niin kuin paljon vaihtoja ja muita ongelmia.


Onko Tapanilasta Puistolaan menijöitä paljonkin? Tuskinpa. Ne muutamat käyttäjät voivat mennä välin bussilla. Monet menevät varmaan nytkin bussilla, koska se on nopeampi, jos ei asu aseman vieressä. Sen sijaan Keravan kaupunkiradalla asuu paljon junan käyttäjiä, eikä heidän matkaansa kuulu hidastaa muutamien Tapanila-Puistolalaisten takia. Sitten on tietysti myös Käpylästä/Pukinmäestä Puistolaan menijöitä, mutta tuskin heitäkään paljon on.

----------


## Mika123

> Onko Tapanilasta Puistolaan menijöitä paljonkin? Tuskinpa. Ne muutamat käyttäjät voivat mennä välin bussilla. Monet menevät varmaan nytkin bussilla, koska se on nopeampi, jos ei asu aseman vieressä. Sen sijaan Keravan kaupunkiradalla asuu paljon junan käyttäjiä, eikä heidän matkaansa kuulu hidastaa muutamien Tapanila-Puistolalaisten takia. Sitten on tietysti myös Käpylästä/Pukinmäestä Puistolaan menijöitä, mutta tuskin heitäkään paljon on.


Loppujen lopuksi N- ja K-junien matka-aikaero ei ole kovin suuri. Muutamasta minuutistahan tässä on kyse, eli mistään nopeasta yhteydestä ei voida puhua. Mutta niin, kysyntää ed. mainittujen  asemien kesken ei ole niin paljoa, että he tarvitsisivat välttämättä suoran yhteyden. Ja toisaalta K ei ole niin paljoa nopeampi, että sen takia tarvisi tehdä pääradasta vaihdollinen. Vähän kaksipiippuinen juttu, mutta asukkaiden toivomuksethan painavat aika paljon.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Onko Tapanilasta Puistolaan menijöitä paljonkin? Tuskinpa. Ne muutamat käyttäjät voivat mennä välin bussilla. Monet menevät varmaan nytkin bussilla, koska se on nopeampi, jos ei asu aseman vieressä. Sen sijaan Keravan kaupunkiradalla asuu paljon junan käyttäjiä, eikä heidän matkaansa kuulu hidastaa muutamien Tapanila-Puistolalaisten takia. Sitten on tietysti myös Käpylästä/Pukinmäestä Puistolaan menijöitä, mutta tuskin heitäkään paljon on.


Eikö oleellinen kysymys pitäisi olla se, että kumpi noista vaihtoehdoista (K- vai N-juna) tuottaa eniten matkustajia joukkoliikenteeseen? Kuinka moni esim. Korsossa asuva todella (eikä vain puheissa) jättäisi kulkematta junalla ja kulkisi autolla, jos K-junien sijaan Keravalle ajettaisiin joka asemalla pysähtyviä N-junia? Kokonaan puuttuva junayhteys (esim. Korso-Pukinmäki) on nimittäin huomattavasti tehokkaampi joukkoliikenteen käytön estäjä, kuin muutaman minuutin hitaampi yhteys. Kääntöajat riittävät kyllä N-junillakin sekä Keravalla että Helsingissä, joten se ei ole ongelma.

Tarkistin muuten juuri aikatauluista K- ja I-/P-junien ajoajat välillä Tikkurila-Helsinki ja ero näyttää olevan ajosuunnasta riippuen 1-2 minuuttia. Ymmärrän nyt entistä vähemmän valitusta N-junien hitaudesta ja vielä vähemmän HSL:n päätöstä ajaa K-junia N-junien sijaan.

Aikataulujen selkeys puoltaa ilman muuta N-junia, samoin joukkoliikenteen verkoston toiminta kokonaisuutena -> Esimerkiksi vaihtoyhteydet Pukinmäessä N-junasta poikittaislinjoille 54 ja 554, samoin Käpylässä vaihtoyhteys linjalle 56.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkistin muuten juuri aikatauluista K- ja I-/P-junien ajoajat välillä Tikkurila-Helsinki ja ero näyttää olevan ajosuunnasta riippuen 1-2 minuuttia. Ymmärrän nyt entistä vähemmän valitusta N-junien hitaudesta ja vielä vähemmän HSL:n päätöstä ajaa K-junia N-junien sijaan.


Se on psykologiaa. Tuntuu paljon sujuvammalta, rauhallisemmalta ja nopeammaltakin, kun juna ajaa pysähtymättä, vaikka sitten hissukseen. Todellinen ajansäästö ei korreloi koetun kanssa.

Olisiko kääntäen vähän sama juttu, että odotusaika pysäkillä tuntuu pidemmältä kuin matkustusaika vaunussa, tai että vaihtamisen vaiva tekee matkasta hitaamman tuntuisen kuin vaihdoton, vaikka minuuttimääärä olisi sama? Metroasemakin on "vieressä" vaikka vieressä olisi vain aseman ovi ja päälle tulisi minuuttikaupalla kävelyä ja rullaportaissa matkustamista, mutta kun sitä vaan ei ajattele sillä tavoin.

----------


## sub

> Eikö täsmällisyysongelmaan auttaisi aika paljon se että I-, P- ja K-junien liikenne harvennettaisiin 15 minuuttiin?


Järkevältähän tuo vaikuttaisi. Taitaa vaan tässäkin olla se psykologinen ongelma, että koetuista saavutetuista eduista ei olla valmiita luopumaan. Vaikkakin nykyisellä liikennöintikäytännöllä junat jäävät myöhään, aikataulut ovat epäluotettavia eikä tiheämmästä vuorovälistä ole juurikaan hyötyä, ja tästä lystistä sitten vielä ollaan valmiita maksamaan korkeampina operointikustannuksina. Ihmismieli on ihmeellinen.

----------


## Knightrider

> Järkevältähän tuo vaikuttaisi. Taitaa vaan tässäkin olla se psykologinen ongelma, että koetuista saavutetuista eduista ei olla valmiita luopumaan. Vaikkakin nykyisellä liikennöintikäytännöllä junat jäävät myöhään, aikataulut ovat epäluotettavia eikä tiheämmästä vuorovälistä ole juurikaan hyötyä, ja tästä lystistä sitten vielä ollaan valmiita maksamaan korkeampina operointikustannuksina. Ihmismieli on ihmeellinen.


Veikkaan kyllä, että tähän totuttaisiin nopeasti, kun vastaavasti saataisiin nopeampi junamatka ja huomattavasti parempi täsmällisyys. Nythän Kehäradan täsmällisyys on yksi vitsi, ja siitä kärsii myös A/K-junien maine - niin psykologisesti kuin ihan konkreettisestikin. Oma tuntumani on, että ihmiset opettelevat oman työmatkansa junien lähtöajat ulkoa joka tapauksessa, joten heille ei tule sen enempää odotusta asemalla, kun tähtäävät kuitenkin tiettyyn vuoroon ja tulevat vasta silloin asemalle. Siis kun puhutaan 10 minuutin, tai sitä harvemmasta vuorovälistä. Muutenkaan 15 minuutin vuoroväli ei särähdä korvaani pahalta, sehän on keskimäärin vain 7,5 minuuttia odotusta, jos pölähtää paikalle aikatauluista mitään tietämättömänä. Ja mikä lisäetu vartin vuorovälissä piileekään: vähänkin tiheämmin asutuilla seuduilla joka junalle ja junalta voidaan ajaa liityntäbussi!

Ja vieläkin väitän, että Lentoaseman seisonta-aika on liian lyhyt. Kyseessä on päätepysäkki muiden joukossa, jolla aikataulu on tasattava. Sen lisäksi se nyt sattuu vielä olemaan lentoasemakin. Kyllä Eläintarhallakin on seisotettu raitiovaunumatkustajia 8 minuuttia, olisiko Kehäradalla 4-5 minuuttia mahdoton ajatus? Lentomatkustajien ja matkatavaroiden kanssa menee joka tapauksessa muutama minuutti, miksei voitaisi suosiolla antaa hieman aikaa myös aikataulujen tasaamiseen, jotta matkustajat voisivat luottaa saapuvansa perille ajoissa? Onhan se melkein se ja sama, jos joka toinen päivä saapuisi perille minuutin nopeammin, jos joka toinen päivä ei natsaa kumminkaan. Nyt jos juna saapuu vähänkin myöhässä, ei jää mitään kurottavaa tai tasattavaa, koska ylimääräisiä minuutteja ei ole. Joten toinen puolisko "kehästä" myöhästyy sitten samalla, vaikka vain toisella puolella olisi häiriöitä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Olisiko kääntäen vähän sama juttu, että odotusaika pysäkillä tuntuu pidemmältä kuin matkustusaika vaunussa, tai että vaihtamisen vaiva tekee matkasta hitaamman tuntuisen kuin vaihdoton, vaikka minuuttimääärä olisi sama?


On. Tästä on muistaakseni jotain tutkimustietoakin olemassa, mutta en valitettavasti osaa sanoa missä. Odottamiseen niin matkan alussa kuin vaihtaessa sisältyy aina jonkinlainen valppauden vaatimus, ettei missaa kulkuvälinettään - etenkin bussi moottoritien varressa vaatii käytännössä jatkuvaa tarkkailua. Lisäksi vaihtaessa on aina mahdollisuus, että vaihtoyhteys karkaa.




> Metroasemakin on "vieressä" vaikka vieressä olisi vain aseman ovi ja päälle tulisi minuuttikaupalla kävelyä ja rullaportaissa matkustamista, mutta kun sitä vaan ei ajattele sillä tavoin.


Näinhän se on. Lisäksi siirtymät sisätiloissa tuntuvat monesti lyhyemmiltä ja nopeammilta kuin ulkona - en osaa sanoa miksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Löysin netin syövereistä Vantaan Sanomien jutun joka oli julkaistu 24.2.2014. Vielä tuolloin Aerolaan kerrottiin tulevan asunnot 3500 asukkaalle. Voisiko oikeasti olla mahdollista että nyt 1,5 vuotta myöhemmin alueelle on saatukin mahdutettua kolminkertainen määrä asukkaita? Tuo 10 000 asukasta vastaa samaa määrää kuin on koko Pakkalan alueella johon siis kuuluu mm. Kartanonkoski, Pakkala ja Pakkalanrinne.


En ole katsonut kaavoja/kaavaehdotuksia, mutta luulen, että tuossa uudessa lehtijutussa tarkoitettiin laajempaa aluetta. Lisäksi tietysti tehokkuudessa on nostamisen varaa vaikka kuinka paljon Kartanonkoskeen yms. verrattuna. Tosin uusi kaava ei noissa kuvissa näytä järin tiiviiltä. Vertailukohdaksi vaikka Punavuori, jossa on luemma 9000 asukasta, 7000 työpaikkaa ja pinta-alaa 0,45 neliökilometriä, eli mahtuisi tuolle Aviapolisin aseman alueelle pariinkin kertaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Entäs kiihtyvyys sitten? Olisiko sellainen versio jonka huippunopeus on esim 120 km/h kiihtynyt paremmin?


Juna kiihtyy jo nyt matkustusmukavuuden sallimalla maksimikiihtyvyydellä.

----------


## Max

> Juna kiihtyy jo nyt matkustusmukavuuden sallimalla maksimikiihtyvyydellä.


Joo, tuon ero vanhaan on selvästi havaittavissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Juna kiihtyy jo nyt matkustusmukavuuden sallimalla maksimikiihtyvyydellä.


Junasta havaittuna keskikiihtyvyys nopeuteen 120 km/h on 0,8 m/s^2. Nopeutta 120 km/h näytettiin ajettavan, jos se asemavälin ja radan puolesta oli mahdollista. Flirtille tuo 120 ja 0,8 lienee jotakuinkin maksimisuorituskyky, ja parempaan tulokseen olisi luultavasti oltava juna, jonka hankauspainosuhde on parempi kuin Flirtissä. Sen vuoksi, ettei kahdella vetotelillä moottorivaunujunassa päästä sellaisiin tehoihin, että kiihtyvyyttä kyetään pitämään kyllin suurena nopeuteen 120 km/h.

Lukijalle vielä selvitykseksi, että keskimääräinen kiihtyvyys johonkin nopeuteen ei tarkoita, että kiihtyvyys on koko ajan sama. Käytännössä ajetaan aluksi matkustusmukavuuden ja turvallisuuden mukaisella maksimikiihtyvyydellä, kuten 1,2 m/s^2, ja kun teho alkaa rajoittaa kiihtyvyyttä, kiihtyvyys alkaa laskea. Keskikiihtyvyyttä ei siis voi nostaa, koska ainoa keino nostaa sitä on nostaa kiihtyvyyttä alhaisilla nopeuksilla yli sallitun. Eli tästä syystä kiihtyvyys nyt on jo maksimi, kuten Tlajunen kirjoitti.

Maksimisuorituskyvyllä ajaminen vaan tarkoittaa sitä, että jos tulee viivytyksiä, ei ole varaa kuroa viivytystä kiinni, kun kerran ajetaan maksimisuorituskyvyllä jo normaalistikin. Perussääntö liikennesuunnittelussa on, että normiliikennettä ei koskaan suunnitella maksimisuorituskyvyn varaan, vaan jätetään esim. 10 % marginaalia häiriöiden korjaamiseen.

Antero

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ja lisää kehäradan lastentauteja (=huonoa etukäteissuunnittelua) löytyy edelleen, eli nyt onkin yllättäen hiffattu, että matkustajainformaation reittikartoista puuttuu tieto maksuvyöhykkeistä:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/vaarinkasitys_..._lipun/8243369
http://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2015/0...-ar-forvirrade

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Junasta havaittuna keskikiihtyvyys nopeuteen 120 km/h on 0,8 m/s^2. Nopeutta 120 km/h näytettiin ajettavan, jos se asemavälin ja radan puolesta oli mahdollista. Flirtille tuo 120 ja 0,8 lienee jotakuinkin maksimisuorituskyky, ja parempaan tulokseen olisi luultavasti oltava juna, jonka hankauspainosuhde on parempi kuin Flirtissä. Sen vuoksi, ettei kahdella vetotelillä moottorivaunujunassa päästä sellaisiin tehoihin, että kiihtyvyyttä kyetään pitämään kyllin suurena nopeuteen 120 km/h.


Mitä tämä tarkoittaa käytännössä esim radoilla joissa on jyrkkiä nousuja, eikö Kehäradalla ole juuri kyse siitä? Voisiko Flirtin kiihtyvyys olla parempi jos olisi enemmän vetäviä pyöriä tai vaihteiston välityssuhde pienempi? Millaiset olisivat esim M300-tyyppisen metrojunan edellytykset kulkea tämän tyyppisellä radalla? OK, huippunopeus niillä ei ole 120 km/h kuten Flirt:illä mutta M ja I-junat pysyivät ainakin ennen vanhaan aikataulussaan vaikka eivät ajaneet yli 80 km/h juuri missään kohtaa matkaansa.

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> OK, huippunopeus niillä ei ole 120 km/h kuten Flirt:illä mutta M ja I-junat pysyivät ainakin ennen vanhaan aikataulussaan vaikka eivät ajaneet yli 80 km/h juuri missään kohtaa matkaansa.


M- ja I-junien aikatauluissa oli ennen enemmän pelivaraa, jopa vanhalla kalustolla ajettaessa. Kehäradan pienempi - ehjä jopa olematon - pelivara on tietoinen ratkaisu, jolla pyritään hoitamaan liikennöinti pienemmällä määrällä kalustoa. Käytäntö sitten osoittaa, tai on ehkäpä jo osoittanut, onko ratkaisu ollut oikea.

----------


## Mika123

> M- ja I-junien aikatauluissa oli ennen enemmän pelivaraa, jopa vanhalla kalustolla ajettaessa. Kehäradan pienempi - ehjä jopa olematon - pelivara on tietoinen ratkaisu, jolla pyritään hoitamaan liikennöinti pienemmällä määrällä kalustoa. Käytäntö sitten osoittaa, tai on ehkäpä jo osoittanut, onko ratkaisu ollut oikea.


Nykyään jos I tai P saapuu Helsinkiin sanotaan yli 9 minuuttia myöhässä niin monesti se vuoro, jolle tämän kuuluisi lähteä, perutaan kokonaan. Sikäli tyhmää, koska Vantaankosken puolella vuoroväli paisuu äkkiä todella suureksi. Esim. tänään ruuhkassa peruttiin kaksi P-junaa (Hki:stä 16.29 ja 16.39) ja seuraava P lähti muutaman minuutin myöhässä, vaikkei mitään järkevää syytä myöhästelyihin ollutkaan. Eli vuoroväli oli yli puolituntia iltapäiväruuhkassa. Eikai tämäkään nyt ihan oikein ole? Kehäratajunia muutenkin perutaan huomattavsti herkemmin kuin muilla linjoilla, jos tulojuna on useamman minuutin myöhässä. Ennenhän vaikka M-juna olisi saapunut Helsinkiin vartinkin myöhässä niin se lähti kuitenkin sille osoitetulle vuorolle takaisinpäin hieman myöhässä.

Eikös tällainen vuorojen peruuttelu ala kostautumaan siinä vaiheessa kun esimerkiksi ruuhkassa kaksi P:tä peruttaisiin ja kolme I:tä saapuisi Helsinkiin. Neljä tai jopa kuusi vaunua saapuu Helsinkiin, mutta yksikään ei lähde. Varsinkin kun käytössä ovat raiteet 16-19 sis. A-junien lähtöraiteet. Eli mihin ne kaikki vaunut sijoitetaan?

----------


## Rehtori

> Nykyään jos I tai P saapuu Helsinkiin sanotaan yli 9 minuuttia myöhässä niin monesti se vuoro, jolle tämän kuuluisi lähteä, perutaan kokonaan. Sikäli tyhmää, koska Vantaankosken puolella vuoroväli paisuu äkkiä todella suureksi. Esim. tänään ruuhkassa peruttiin kaksi P-junaa (Hki:stä 16.29 ja 16.39) ja seuraava P lähti muutaman minuutin myöhässä, vaikkei mitään järkevää syytä myöhästelyihin ollutkaan.


Viimeistään klo 17.40 Oulunkylään hajonnut K-juna sekoitti liikenteen ja aiheutti lisää perumisia. K junat eivät pysähtyneet Oulunkylässä ja Malmilla tästä johtuen, kiersivät kaukojunaraiteiden kautta.

http://junat.dy.fi/liikenne/juna/9484/2015-08-21

----------


## Mika123

> Viimeistään klo 17.40 Oulunkylään hajonnut K-juna sekoitti liikenteen ja aiheutti lisää perumisia. K junat eivät pysähtyneet Oulunkylässä ja Malmilla tästä johtuen, kiersivät kaukojunaraiteiden kautta.
> 
> http://junat.dy.fi/liikenne/juna/9484/2015-08-21



Kyllähän se vaikutti ainakin alkuillan ja illan liikenteeseen mutta muutenkin noita peruuntumisia tulee herkästi kehäradalla jos tulojuna on sen muutaman minuutin myöhässä. Esim tuo ed. mainittu havainto tältä päivältä, vaikkei sillon mitään varsinaista aihetta myöhästymisiin ollutkaan. Tuo K-junaepisodihan tapahtui paljon myöhemmin.

----------


## zige94

> Kyllähän se vaikutti ainakin alkuillan ja illan liikenteeseen mutta muutenkin noita peruuntumisia tulee herkästi kehäradalla jos tulojuna on sen muutaman minuutin myöhässä. Esim tuo ed. mainittu havainto tältä päivältä, vaikkei sillon mitään varsinaista aihetta myöhästymisiin ollutkaan. Tuo K-junaepisodihan tapahtui paljon myöhemmin.


Tätä on ollut ihan kaikilla linjoilla (joissa 10min vuoroväli) ruuhka-aikaan siitä asti kun kympin käännöt tulivat veturinkuljettajille. Juna saapuu vaikka 5 min myöhässä niin se myös lähtee takaisin 5 min myöhässä (jos sama kuljettaja jatkaa) tai se juna perutaan. Jos se taas lähtee linjalle 5 min myöhässä, aiheuttaa se muille junilla myöhästymisen ja ketjuuntumisen, jonka vuoksi on melkein järkevämpää perua kuin ajaa, jolloin estetään myöhästelyiden ketjuuntuminen.

----------


## aki

> Tätä on ollut ihan kaikilla linjoilla (joissa 10min vuoroväli) ruuhka-aikaan siitä asti kun kympin käännöt tulivat veturinkuljettajille. Juna saapuu vaikka 5 min myöhässä niin se myös lähtee takaisin 5 min myöhässä (jos sama kuljettaja jatkaa) tai se juna perutaan. Jos se taas lähtee linjalle 5 min myöhässä, aiheuttaa se muille junilla myöhästymisen ja ketjuuntumisen, jonka vuoksi on melkein järkevämpää perua kuin ajaa, jolloin estetään myöhästelyiden ketjuuntuminen.


Jos kerran 10 min. Kääntöaika ei välttämättä riitä junan tullessa Helsinkiin myöhässä ja saman kuljettajan jatkaessa, niin pitäisikö systeemiä muuttaa niin, että ainakin ruuhka-aikoina jokaisen junan kuljettaja vaihtuisi?  Silloin kuljettaja olisi jo valmiina odottamassa lähtöpäässä eikä tuhrautuisi aikaa kuljettajan kävelyyn päästä päähän. Eikös näin toimita metrossakin ainakin Ruoholahden kääntöraiteella?  Tällöin juna voisi saapua vaikka 5-7 minuuttia myöhässä ja silti pitäisi ehtiä lähteä takaisin aikataulun mukaan. Varsinkaan ruuhka-aikoina ei pitäisi yhtäkään I/P-junaa perua koska jo yksi peruttu juna aiheuttaa seuraavalle junalle haasteita pysyä aikataulussa kun juna tulee jo valmiiksi Helsingistä täyteen ja väliasemilla odottaa tuplamäärä matkustajia jolloin myös pysähdysajat pitenevät. 
Pientä hyötyä asemien pysähdysaikoihin voisi saada siitäkin jos kaikki ovet aukeaisivat ja sulkeutuisivat joka asemalla automaattisesti samaan aikaan kuten metrossa. Jos tämä nyt ei pysähdysaikoja lyhentäisi, niin olisi kuitenkin järkevämpi käytäntö kuin nykyinen jossa jokainen ovi avautuu erikseen nappia painamalla. 
Sitten tietysti jokainen ruuhka-ajan I/P-runko tulisi ajaa kahdella yksiköllä. Nämä lisäyksiköt pois vaikka K-junista jotka voidaan ajaa Sm1/2-kalustolla siihen saakka kunnes lisää Sm5-yksiköitä saadaan liikenteeseen. Vai onko tässä kyse siitä että HSL haluaa ajattaa mahdollisimman paljon vuoroja "omilla junillaan" jolloin on päädytty karsimaan yksiköitä  I/P-junista jottei K-lla tarvitsisi käyttää niin paljon VR:n junia?

----------


## Mika123

Kuinka paljon näihin kiihtyvyyksiin ja pysähdysaikoihin vaikuttaa junan pituus? Luulisi, että tuplaflirtillä kestäisi kauemmin kiihtyä ja pysähdysaikakin venyisi asemalla kun ovia on kaksi kertaa enemmän. Triplaflirtillä jäätäisiin varmasti jälkeen, koska lyhimmät laiturit ovat juuri riittävän pituisia, joten hidastaminen täytyy aloittaa aiemmin ja pysähdys tehdä rauhallisemmin. Ehkei kannata edes suunnitella ajaa ruuhkavuoroja triplana, ainakaan näillä aikatauluilla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuinka paljon näihin kiihtyvyyksiin ja pysähdysaikoihin vaikuttaa junan pituus? Luulisi, että tuplaflirtillä kestäisi kauemmin kiihtyä ja pysähdysaikakin venyisi asemalla kun ovia on kaksi kertaa enemmän. Triplaflirtillä jäätäisiin varmasti jälkeen, koska lyhimmät laiturit ovat juuri riittävän pituisia, joten hidastaminen täytyy aloittaa aiemmin ja pysähdys tehdä rauhallisemmin. Ehkei kannata edes suunnitella ajaa ruuhkavuoroja triplana, ainakaan näillä aikatauluilla.


Ei kiihtyvyyteen vaikuta junan pituus, sillä kun pituus ja massa tuplaantuu, niin toki tuplaantuu myös tehot. (Teoriassa, tuplaflirtti taitaa kiihtyä hieman paremmin, koska yksiköiden välin ilmanvastus on (ehkä) pienempi kuin koko junan keulan...)
Laitureiden pituuksissa on vähän pelivaraa, eikä junayksiköiden ovetkaan ole aivan päissä, joten junan pituuden ei pitäisi vaikuttaa jarrutuksen ottamaan aikaan. En myöskään ymmärrä, miten ovien määrä voisi vaikuttaa pysähdyksen nopeuteen, ihan yhtä nopeasti aukeaa ja sulkeutuu ovet riippumatta niiden määrästä. Sillä toki on vaikutusta, että suurempi määrä matkustajia hidastaa asemapysähdystä, mutta se hidastaa sitä riippumatta junan pituudesta. Pidempi juna teoriassa nopeuttaa suuremman matkustajamäärän toimintoja, mutta se vaatii sen, että ihmiset käyttävät junaa tasaisesti.

Yhteen asiaan pituus sentään vaikuttaa, nimittäin nopeusrajoitusten vaikutukseen. Nimittäin, junan nopeudenhan tulee olla rajoituksen mukainen keulan saavuttaessa rajoituksen alun (+ JKV:n pakottama marginaali), mutta rajoituksen päätyttyä nopeuden saa nostaa vasta kun junan perä on poistunut rajoitusalueelta. Todellisen rajoituksen pituus siis riippuu junan pituudesta, ollen "rajoituksen pituus radalla"+"junan pituus".

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ei kiihtyvyyteen vaikuta junan pituus, sillä kun pituus ja massa tuplaantuu, niin toki tuplaantuu myös tehot. (Teoriassa, tuplaflirtti taitaa kiihtyä hieman paremmin, koska yksiköiden välin ilmanvastus on (ehkä) pienempi kuin koko junan keulan...)


Juurikin näin.

Onko tlajusella tai jollakulla muulla näkemystä kehäradan laituripituuksista? Mahtuuko kehän asemille tripla-flirtejä, vai onko junien maksimipituus kaksi runkoa?

----------


## zige94

> Jos kerran 10 min. Kääntöaika ei välttämättä riitä junan tullessa Helsinkiin myöhässä ja saman kuljettajan jatkaessa, niin pitäisikö systeemiä muuttaa niin, että ainakin ruuhka-aikoina jokaisen junan kuljettaja vaihtuisi?


Näinhän se oli ennen VR:n säästötoimia jolloin noi ns. kympin käännöt tuli. Eli junahenkilökunta vaihtui aina Helsinkiin tullessa. Uusi henkilökunta oli valmiina odottamassa jolloin juna saatiin uudestaan liikkeelle n. 3 minuutissa.
En tiedä miten nykyisin on, mutta ainakin vielä mun ollessa henkilökunta teki myös niin että 10 minuutin käännöstä pidettiin kiinni, vaikka olisi nopeammin saanut junan käännettyä eli juna saapui 5 min myöhässä ja juna lähti 5 min myöhässä kun se 10min minimi kääntöaika oli kulunut. Varamiehiäkin on, mutta niitä käytetään tosi nihkeästi noihin jos juna on saapumassa vaikka 5 minuuttia myöhässä että varamies saisi sen ajoissa taas takaisin kiertoon.




> Onko tlajusella tai jollakulla muulla näkemystä kehäradan laituripituuksista? Mahtuuko kehän asemille tripla-flirtejä, vai onko junien maksimipituus kaksi runkoa?


Mahtuu. Asemat suunniteltiinkin juuri tripla-flirttien pituuden mukaan, koska jossain vaiheessa oli suunnitelmissa ajaa Kehärataa jopa kolmella Flirtillä. Sen vuoksi myös muutamia vuosia sitten testattiin parin viikon ajan kahdessa K-junan ruuhkakierrossa 3xFlirtti kokoonpanoa ja näitä junia oli oikeastaan kaksikin kappaletta. Jotain ongelmia niissä todettiin, nyt en vaan enään muista mitä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Näinhän se oli ennen VR:n säästötoimia jolloin noi ns. kympin käännöt tuli. Eli junahenkilökunta vaihtui aina Helsinkiin tullessa. Uusi henkilökunta oli valmiina odottamassa jolloin juna saatiin uudestaan liikkeelle n. 3 minuutissa.
> En tiedä miten nykyisin on, mutta ainakin vielä mun ollessa henkilökunta teki myös niin että 10 minuutin käännöstä pidettiin kiinni, vaikka olisi nopeammin saanut junan käännettyä eli juna saapui 5 min myöhässä ja juna lähti 5 min myöhässä kun se 10min minimi kääntöaika oli kulunut. Varamiehiäkin on, mutta niitä käytetään tosi nihkeästi noihin jos juna on saapumassa vaikka 5 minuuttia myöhässä että varamies saisi sen ajoissa taas takaisin kiertoon.


Toivottavasti monopoli puretaan mahdollisimman pian ja liikenteen hoitaja saa pitää osan lipputuloista.

----------


## zige94

> Toivottavasti monopoli puretaan mahdollisimman pian ja liikenteen hoitaja saa pitää osan lipputuloista.


Tätä jälkimmäistä osaa en ymmärrä? Miksi liikenteenhoitaja eli ilmeisesti operaattorin? pitäisi saada pitää osa lipputuloista? Operaattorihan saa ne rahat ihan muualta. +lipunmyynti HSL-liikenteen junissa lakkaa piakkoin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tätä jälkimmäistä osaa en ymmärrä? Miksi liikenteenhoitaja eli ilmeisesti operaattorin? pitäisi saada pitää osa lipputuloista? Operaattorihan saa ne rahat ihan muualta. +lipunmyynti HSL-liikenteen junissa lakkaa piakkoin.


Tässä ilmeisesti haettiin sitä, että mikäli operaattorilla olisi lipputuloihin sidottu taloudellinen kannustin, painostaisi se operaattoria suoriutumaan tehtävästään jotensakin paremmin. Ilmeisesti kirjoittajalla on käsitys, että operaattori tällä hetkellä "löysäilee", koska taloudellisia kannustimia ei ole. Tosiasiassa kuitenkin operaattorilla on voimakas kannustin myöhästymis- ja perumissanktioiden muodossa.

----------


## zige94

> Tässä ilmeisesti haettiin sitä, että mikäli operaattorilla olisi lipputuloihin sidottu taloudellinen kannustin, painostaisi se operaattoria suoriutumaan tehtävästään jotensakin paremmin. Ilmeisesti kirjoittajalla on käsitys, että operaattori tällä hetkellä "löysäilee", koska taloudellisia kannustimia ei ole. Tosiasiassa kuitenkin operaattorilla on voimakas kannustin myöhästymis- ja perumissanktioiden muodossa.


Kiitos tulkitsemisesta, nyt ymmärsin "Minä vain" viestin! Ja juurihan viimeinen lausehan on se kannustin, isompi kannustin kuin lipputulot. Mitä aikaisemmassa kirjoituksessa puhuin henkilökunnan toimista "_En tiedä miten nykyisin on, mutta ainakin vielä mun ollessa henkilökunta teki myös niin että 10 minuutin käännöstä pidettiin kiinni, vaikka olisi nopeammin saanut junan käännettyä eli juna saapui 5 min myöhässä ja juna lähti 5 min myöhässä kun se 10min minimi kääntöaika oli kulunut._" ymmärrän hyvin toiminnan, joka oli käytännössä protestia kuitenkin työehtojen sallimassa mittakaavassa eli ei anneta firmalle periksi, mutta mennään kuitenkin yhtiön sallimissa rajoissa. Sehän on ihan firman omaa tyhmyyttä että pihistelee varamiehissä sekä kääntöajoissa. Kääntöajat vielä ymmärtäisin, toimivathan ne jos juna on ajoissa. Mutta siltä varalta ettei juna ole ajoissa, en ymmärrä varamiesten pihistelyä. Luulisi varamiehen pistämisen linjalle halvemmaksi kuin junavuoron perumisen.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mitä aikaisemmassa kirjoituksessa puhuin henkilökunnan toimista "_En tiedä miten nykyisin on, mutta ainakin vielä mun ollessa henkilökunta teki myös niin että 10 minuutin käännöstä pidettiin kiinni, vaikka olisi nopeammin saanut junan käännettyä eli juna saapui 5 min myöhässä ja juna lähti 5 min myöhässä kun se 10min minimi kääntöaika oli kulunut._" ymmärrän hyvin toiminnan, joka oli käytännössä protestia kuitenkin työehtojen sallimassa mittakaavassa eli ei anneta firmalle periksi, mutta mennään kuitenkin yhtiön sallimissa rajoissa.


Todellisuudessa asia ei ole aivan näin. Sen selittäminen yksioikoisesti "protestilla" ei vastaa totuutta. Syyt ja seuraukset ovat tässä huomattavasti monisyisemmät. Yksityiskohtiin menemättä totean sen verran, että asiaan liittyy voimakkaasti liikennöintiturvallisuusnäkökulmat.

----------


## zige94

> Todellisuudessa asia ei ole aivan näin. Sen selittäminen yksioikoisesti "protestilla" ei vastaa totuutta. Syyt ja seuraukset ovat tässä huomattavasti monisyisemmät. Yksityiskohtiin menemättä totean sen verran, että asiaan liittyy voimakkaasti liikennöintiturvallisuusnäkökulmat.


Monestihan tulee myös kuljettajien osalta juurikin ajoajat mm. täyteen, jonka vuoksi on pakko pitää työvuoro-ohjeessa mainittu kääntö. Se tosiaan unohtui nyt mainita. Konduktöörien osalta tosin ei moista ole, vaan kyse on puhtaasti siitä että halutaan pitää siitä 10 minuutista kiinni. Kuljettajillakin löytyy jostain vuoroista ns. ylimääräistä, mutta toisaalta tilanne ainakin vuodenvaihteessa oli se ettei monistakaan vuoroista löytynyt yhtään prosenttia pelivaraa.

----------


## 8.6

Selasin uutta aikataulua, ja huomasin, että mun ehdotus oli toteutettu. Nyt kun kaikki kehäradan junat ajetaan jatkossa kahdella SM5 yksiköllä, puuttuvia yksiköitä ei hankita junia lyhentämällä, vuoroväliä harventamalla ym, vaan ottamalla lisää SM1/2 kalustoa käyttöön. Aamuruuhkassa noin kaksi kolmasosaa K-junista ajetaan vanhoilla ja lisäksi kaikki A-junat. Iltaruuhkassa taas noin kolme neljäsosaa K-junista ajetaan vanhoilla A-junien säilyessä ennallaan. Näistä vapautuvat SM5:t siirretään sitten kehäradalle.

----------


## Minä vain

Kehäradalla on näköjään nykyään I-junalla lähtö kello 23.29 Helsingistä eli esimerkiksi Kivistöstä Helsinkiin 0.04. Eikö saman tien kannattaisi laittaa vielä yhtä lähtöä 0.29 I-junalle ja 1.44 P-junalle, jolloin arkiöisin liikenne voisi perustua pelkästään junan ja bussin yhdistelmään sen sijaan että kumpaankin suuntaan on hetken aikaa tilanne jossa liikenne perustuu vain busseihin?

----------


## Max

Tulipa tänään mieleen, että puolitoista vuotta Kehärataa päivittäin käyttäneenä en edelleenkään aktiivisesti muista, kumpaan suuntaan menee P ja kumpaan I. Helsingissä ja Pasilassa joudun aseman näytöiltä tarkistamaan, miltä raiteelta juna lähtee tai lukeehan siinä varmasti Tikkurila. Kotiasemallani Leinelässä taas junan tunnus on täysin turhaa tietoa, kun junan kulkusuunnan näkee siitä, mihin päin se on menossa  :Smile: 

Ihan sama juttu minulla tosin on seiskan ratikankin kanssa, vaikka sitä harvemmin käytän. Siinä mielessä pidän hienona muutoksena tuota tulevaa raitiolinjaa 3-2-7, jossa samalla numerolla mennään aina samaa osuutta suunnasta riippumatta. Eikö Kehäradalla oikeasti mitenkään voisi olla niin, että tunnus vaihtuu aina Lentoasemalla? Olisi helpompi hahmottaa...

----------


## kivisuo

> Eikö Kehäradalla oikeasti mitenkään voisi olla niin, että tunnus vaihtuu aina Lentoasemalla? Olisi helpompi hahmottaa...


Aivan totta. Luulisi, että samalla kun määränpääteksti vaihtuu Lentoasemasta Helsingiksi, voisi myös linjatunnus vaihtua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aivan totta. Luulisi, että samalla kun määränpääteksti vaihtuu Lentoasemasta Helsingiksi, voisi myös linjatunnus vaihtua.


Kehäradan linjatunnuksia suunniteltiin ensin niin että se vaihtuisi lentoasemalla, mutta kankeat tietojärjestelmät estivät. Jostain syystä linjatunnus ja junan numero on sidottu yhteen sekä Liikenneviraston että VR:n joissakin järjestelmissä ja junan numeron vaihtaminen kesken matkan vaatii JKV-laitteen "buuttaamista" johon pysähdysaika Lentoasemalla ei riitä. Tämä oli tiedossa jo kehärataa rakennettaessa mutta asialle ei tehty mitään, ja siksi päätettiin antaa eri linjatunnukset eri suuntiin. Linjatunnuksen muistaminen on hankalaa lisäksi siksi että tunnuskirjaimista päätettäessä ei ymmärretty että ne olisi edes pitänut nimetä junan kulkuilmansuunnan mukaan, mutta nyt ne ovat päinvastoin. *"I" ei* mene kehärataa *Itään* vaan länteen ja *"P" ei* mene Päärataa *Pohjoiseen* vaan etelään. Äärimmäisen hankala muistaa!

t. Rainer

----------


## Melamies

> Äärimmäisen hankala muistaa!
> 
> t. Rainer



No eipä liioitella, jos ei kärsi muistisairaudesta, niin lapsellisen helppoa muistaa. Ratikat 2 ja 3 ovat hieman vaikeampia, esim Olympiaterminaaliin pyrkivät ulkopaikkakuntalaiset ovat ihmeissään tuosta numerojärjestelystä.

----------


## tlajunen

> ja junan numeron vaihtaminen kesken matkan vaatii JKV-laitteen "buuttaamista" johon pysähdysaika Lentoasemalla ei riitä.


Tämä ei voi olla oikea syy, sillä yhdellä ohjeen päivityksellä voisi sallia sen, että JKV-laitteelle saa jättää alkumatkan junanumeron. JKV-laitteen junanumerolla ei ole laitteen toimintaan mitään merkitystä, se on ainoastaan sitä varten, että rekisteröintilaiteeseen ("mustaan laatikkoon") tallentuu junan numero helpottamaan mahdollista tietojenkeruuta jälkikäteen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No eipä liioitella, jos ei kärsi muistisairaudesta, niin lapsellisen helppoa muistaa. Ratikat 2 ja 3 ovat hieman vaikeampia, esim Olympiaterminaaliin pyrkivät ulkopaikkakuntalaiset ovat ihmeissään tuosta numerojärjestelystä.


Ratikat 2 ja 3 (ent 3T ja 3B) ovat erikoistapaus, kahdeksikon muotoinen linja jollaista ei taida muualla mailmassa olla edes. Se pitäis oikeastaan purkaa kahdeksi erilliseksi  ympyrälinjaksi joilla on yhteinen pysäkki vain Kaivokadulla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:47 ----------




> Tämä ei voi olla oikea syy, sillä yhdellä ohjeen päivityksellä voisi sallia sen, että JKV-laitteelle saa jättää alkumatkan junanumeron. JKV-laitteen junanumerolla ei ole laitteen toimintaan mitään merkitystä, se on ainoastaan sitä varten, että rekisteröintilaiteeseen ("mustaan laatikkoon") tallentuu junan numero helpottamaan mahdollista tietojenkeruuta jälkikäteen.


No joku "sääntö-Suomen" syy on sitten taustalla.

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Ratikat 2 ja 3 (ent 3T ja 3B) ovat erikoistapaus, kahdeksikon muotoinen linja jollaista ei taida muualla mailmassa olla edes. Se pitäis oikeastaan purkaa kahdeksi erilliseksi  ympyrälinjaksi joilla on yhteinen pysäkki vain Kaivokadulla.
> 
> t. Rainer


Ensi kesä tuo tähän muutoksen, eikä linjoilla 2 ja 3 ole enää yhteisiä pysäkkejä muualla kuin Nordenskiöldinkadulla ja hetkellisesti myös Manskulla. Vaunu vaihtaa numeroa kaksi kertaa - ensin linjana 3 Töölön halli-Kallio-Eira-Olympiaterminaali, josta jatkaa linja 2 Aleksi - Töölö - Länsi-Pasila, siellä taas muodonmuutos ja linjana 7 Pasila - Sörkkä - Snellmaninkatu - Länsiterminaali. Mutta tämä taitaisi kuulua eri ketjuun.

----------


## Tuomas

Suokaa anteeksi tämä, minulla on joskus varsin kiero huumorintaju.  :Smile: 

Joskus tuntuu hieman hassulta neuvoa turisteja juniin, kun tulee puhuttua I:stä silmäjunana. Jokainen saa itse päätellä, miten toisen suunnan kirjaimen voi tulkita.  :Smile:  Toisaalta tunnukset muistuttavat siitä, että joku saattoi kokea Kehäradan eri vaiheissa saaneensa ns. adblueta silmään.  :Smile:

----------


## flix

> Suokaa anteeksi tämä, minulla on joskus varsin kiero huumorintaju. 
> 
> Joskus tuntuu hieman hassulta neuvoa turisteja juniin, kun tulee puhuttua I:stä silmäjunana. Jokainen saa itse päätellä, miten toisen suunnan kirjaimen voi tulkita.  Toisaalta tunnukset muistuttavat siitä, että joku saattoi kokea Kehäradan eri vaiheissa saaneensa ns. adblueta silmään.


New Yorkin metrossa yllättäen ei ole linjatunnuksia I tai P.  :Wink:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tulipa tänään mieleen, että puolitoista vuotta Kehärataa päivittäin käyttäneenä en edelleenkään aktiivisesti muista, kumpaan suuntaan menee P ja kumpaan I.


Yksi mahdollinen muistisääntö Leinelästä kaupunkiin töihin kulkevalle: *P*äiväksi kaupunkiin, *I*llaksi kotiin.




> Kehäradan linjatunnuksia suunniteltiin ensin niin että se vaihtuisi lentoasemalla, mutta kankeat tietojärjestelmät estivät. Jostain syystä linjatunnus ja junan numero on sidottu yhteen sekä Liikenneviraston että VR:n joissakin järjestelmissä ja junan numeron vaihtaminen kesken matkan vaatii JKV-laitteen "buuttaamista" johon pysähdysaika Lentoasemalla ei riitä. Tämä oli tiedossa jo kehärataa rakennettaessa mutta asialle ei tehty mitään, ja siksi päätettiin antaa eri linjatunnukset eri suuntiin.


Muistan kuulleeni saman selityksen HSL:ltä kun jossain annoin palautetta linjatunnuksista.




> Tämä ei voi olla oikea syy, sillä yhdellä ohjeen päivityksellä voisi sallia sen, että JKV-laitteelle saa jättää alkumatkan junanumeron. JKV-laitteen junanumerolla ei ole laitteen toimintaan mitään merkitystä, se on ainoastaan sitä varten, että rekisteröintilaiteeseen ("mustaan laatikkoon") tallentuu junan numero helpottamaan mahdollista tietojenkeruuta jälkikäteen.


Tämänkin muistan kuulleeni (luultavasti juuri sinulta juuri täällä) jo ennen Kehäradan liikenteen aloittamista. Tämä vain lisää hämmennystäni siitä että tunnusten kanssa toimittiin niin kuin toimittiin.

----------


## antti

Entäs jos otettaisiin käyttöön Martinlaakson radan käytöstä poistunut M-kirjain tarkoittamaan myötäpäivään - medsols ja V vastapäivään ruotsalaisille voisi selittää että lentokentällä juna menee till väst (länteen)

----------


## pehkonen

> Entäs jos otettaisiin käyttöön Martinlaakson radan käytöstä poistunut M-kirjain tarkoittamaan myötäpäivään - medsols ja V vastapäivään ruotsalaisille voisi selittää että lentokentällä juna menee till väst (länteen)


Hyvä idea, mutta V-tunnus on käytössä. SRS ry:n sivustolta http://www.raitio.org/vrlahi/juna1.htm lainattua. 

Linja   Alkaen / Ajalla           Määräasema


V        v. 1976-                 Ei-kaupallinen "virkajuna" Non-commercial train

----------


## Makke93

Ei virkajunassa tarvitse enää kirjainta olla ollenkaan. Parin vuoden sisällä, kun sm1 ja 2 malliset junat ovat poistuneet lähijunaliikenteestä on kaikissa junissa ohjelmoitavat linjakilvet, joissa voi ihan hyvin lukea "ei linjalla" kirjaimen sijasta.
Toisaalta M-kirjain poistettiin perusteluna se, että se menee turisteilla sekaisin metron kanssa. Itse en oikein tähän pysty uskomaan kun helsingin metro ja lähiliikennejuna ovat ulkonäöltään ja väreiltään aivan erilaisia, mutta tuskin HSL tätä päätöstä kumoaa näin nopeasti.

----------


## 8.6

> Ei virkajunassa tarvitse enää kirjainta olla ollenkaan. Parin vuoden sisällä, kun sm1 ja 2 malliset junat ovat poistuneet lähijunaliikenteestä on kaikissa junissa ohjelmoitavat linjakilvet, joissa voi ihan hyvin lukea "ei linjalla" kirjaimen sijasta.


Eiväthän ne poistu kuin HSL-alueen liikenteessä. Riihimäki-Kotka välillä ajataan paljon pidempään Sm2:lla, ja tämän vuoden alusta muutettiin yksi Riihimäki-Tampere vuoroparikin Sm2:lla kulkevaksi. Niitä käytetään ilmeisesti jatkossakin T-junan yhdessä vuoroparissa, un ne pitää kuljettaa Ilmalaan huoltoon. Lisäksi niitä tarvitaan varakalustona, koska Sm4:t vaikuttavat olevan aika epäluotettavia. Parin viime viikon aikana kymmenet R-junan vuorot ajettiin Sm2:lla ja muutama Z-junakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei virkajunassa tarvitse enää kirjainta olla ollenkaan. Parin vuoden sisällä, kun sm1 ja 2 malliset junat ovat poistuneet lähijunaliikenteestä on kaikissa junissa ohjelmoitavat linjakilvet, joissa voi ihan hyvin lukea "ei linjalla" kirjaimen sijasta.
> Toisaalta M-kirjain poistettiin perusteluna se, että se menee turisteilla sekaisin metron kanssa. Itse en oikein tähän pysty uskomaan kun helsingin metro ja lähiliikennejuna ovat ulkonäöltään ja väreiltään aivan erilaisia, mutta tuskin HSL tätä päätöstä kumoaa näin nopeasti.


Monessa eurooppalaisessa kaupungissa ajetaan "metroa" sekalaisella kalustolla joiden väri ja ulkonäkö voi vaihdella ja joissakin on ilmajohtovirroitus kuten junissa, ja niitä ajetaan radoilla joilla ei ole tunneleita ollenkaan. . Kerran kuulin kun joku turisti kysyi pääradan P- tai I- lähijunassa (ennenkuin kehärata oli käytössä)  joltain nuorelta suomalaistytöltä: "Does the metro go to Malmi?" . Tyttö vastasi "No". Mä vastasin siinä välissä että "Yes". Turisti katsoi että kaikki Helsingin lähijunat ovat "metro". Voin kuvitella ihan hyvin että joku on mennyt väärään "metroon" matkalla Rastilan leirialueelle ja joutunut Myyrmäelle. 

Jos M-kirjain olisi haluttu säilyttää esim kehäradalla niin se olisi yksi metrolinja muiden joukossa ja ne erotettaisiin numeroin esim  M1, M2, ja M3, .....

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:02 ----------




> Entäs jos otettaisiin käyttöön Martinlaakson radan käytöstä poistunut M-kirjain tarkoittamaan myötäpäivään - medsols ja V vastapäivään ruotsalaisille voisi selittää että lentokentällä juna menee till väst (länteen)


Ehkä kuitenkin L=länteen ja I=itään niin ei tle epäselvyyksiä. Kirkkonummen L-juna joka nykyisin kulkee vain hiljaisina aikoina voisi saada jonkun muun tunnuksen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 8.6

Syysaikataulujen myötä kehäradan kierros kestää jatkossa 62 min nykyisen 60 minuutin sijaan. Kiinnostaisi kyllä kuulla HSL:n perustelut tähän älyttömään muutokseen. Kehäradan junilla ei ole ollut merkittäviä vaikeuksia pysyä aikataulussa, ja pienten myöhästymisten kurominenkin on onnistunut. Yleensä silloin, kun ongelmia tulee, myöhästymiset kasvavat yli 10 minuutin, eikä tuo 2 minuuttia siihen auta. Kierrosajan pidentämiseen tarvittava kalusto hankitaan yhdistämällä kalustokierto K-junan kanssa ja lyhentämällä K-junan seisomisaika Keravalla 12 minuutista seitsemään minuuttiin. Todennäköisesti kalustokierron yhdistäminen vain pahentaa tilannetta nykyisestä. Toivottavasti tämä jää vain kokeiluksi.

----------


## Minä vain

> Syysaikataulujen myötä kehäradan kierros kestää jatkossa 62 min nykyisen 60 minuutin sijaan. Kiinnostaisi kyllä kuulla HSL:n perustelut tähän älyttömään muutokseen. Kehäradan junilla ei ole ollut merkittäviä vaikeuksia pysyä aikataulussa, ja pienten myöhästymisten kurominenkin on onnistunut. Yleensä silloin, kun ongelmia tulee, myöhästymiset kasvavat yli 10 minuutin, eikä tuo 2 minuuttia siihen auta. Kierrosajan pidentämiseen tarvittava kalusto hankitaan yhdistämällä kalustokierto K-junan kanssa ja lyhentämällä K-junan seisomisaika Keravalla 12 minuutista seitsemään minuuttiin. Todennäköisesti kalustokierron yhdistäminen vain pahentaa tilannetta nykyisestä. Toivottavasti tämä jää vain kokeiluksi.


Selviä vaikeuksia pysyä aikataulussa on ollut sekä datan että oman kokemukseni mukaan. Tämänhetkinen ruuhka-aika näyttää esimerkiksi tältä Lentoaseman asemalla: 

15:57 →16:02	15:58 →16:03	HL 9125 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
16:07 →16:08	16:08	HL 9126 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
16:12 →16:11	16:13	HL 8721 P	Helsinki  Helsinki	1
16:17	16:18	HL 9127 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
16:22 →16:21	16:23	HL 8724 P	Helsinki  Helsinki	1
16:27 →16:29	16:28 →16:30	HL 9129 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
16:32 →16:31	16:33	HL 8725 P	Helsinki  Helsinki	1
16:37 →16:38	16:38 →16:39	HL 9131 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
16:42	16:43	HL 8726 P	Helsinki  Helsinki	1
16:47	16:48	HL 9132 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
16:52 →16:51	16:53	HL 8728 P	Helsinki  Helsinki	1
16:57 →16:58	16:58 →16:59	HL 9135 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
17:02	17:03	HL 8729 P	Helsinki  Helsinki	1
17:07	17:08	HL 9136 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
17:12	17:13	HL 8731 P	Helsinki  Helsinki	1
17:17	17:18	HL 9137 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
17:22 →17:23	17:23 →17:24	HL 8734 P	Helsinki  Helsinki	1
17:27	17:28	HL 9139 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
17:32 →17:33	17:33 →17:34	HL 8735 P	Helsinki  Helsinki	1

Oma kysymyksensä on se, tarvitseeko aikataulussa pysyä. Jos siirryttäisiin aikataulunäytöissä malliin, jossa ei näy aikataulun mukaista lähtöaikaa, kuten metrossa ja raitiovaunuissa, myöhästelyllähän ei olisi samalla tavalla väliä.

----------


## 8.6

> Selviä vaikeuksia pysyä aikataulussa on ollut sekä datan että oman kokemukseni mukaan. Tämänhetkinen ruuhka-aika näyttää esimerkiksi tältä Lentoaseman asemalla: 
> 
> 15:57 →16:02	15:58 →16:03	HL 9125 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
> 16:07 →16:08	16:08	HL 9126 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
> 16:12 →16:11	16:13	HL 8721 P	Helsinki  Helsinki	1
> 16:17	16:18	HL 9127 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
> 16:22 →16:21	16:23	HL 8724 P	Helsinki  Helsinki	1
> 16:27 →16:29	16:28 →16:30	HL 9129 I	Helsinki  Helsinki	2
> 16:32 →16:31	16:33	HL 8725 P	Helsinki  Helsinki	1
> ...


Kyllä aikataulussa tulisi pysyä, mutta nykyinen tarkkuus riittää hyvin. Lähes kaikki vuorot pystytään kuitenkin ajamaan korkeintaan kaksi minuuttia myöhässä. Tuossakin listassa vain yksi vuoro oli yli kaksi minuuttia myöhässä. Tämän perusteella kaikkia vuoroja ei kannattaisi hidastaa kahdella minuutilla. Luultavasti suurin osa valitsee ennemmin pienen epäluotettavuuden kuin matka-ajan hidastumisen. Eikä ole mitään takeita luotettavuuden paranemisesta, kun vuorokierron yhdistämisen myötä K-junan ongelmat heijastuvat entistä selvemmin kehäradalle ja toisinpäin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kyllä aikataulussa tulisi pysyä, mutta nykyinen tarkkuus riittää hyvin. Lähes kaikki vuorot pystytään kuitenkin ajamaan korkeintaan kaksi minuuttia myöhässä. Tuossakin listassa vain yksi vuoro oli yli kaksi minuuttia myöhässä. Tämän perusteella kaikkia vuoroja ei kannattaisi hidastaa kahdella minuutilla. Luultavasti suurin osa valitsee ennemmin pienen epäluotettavuuden kuin matka-ajan hidastumisen. Eikä ole mitään takeita luotettavuuden paranemisesta, kun vuorokierron yhdistämisen myötä K-junan ongelmat heijastuvat entistä selvemmin kehäradalle ja toisinpäin.


Totta. Kyseessä onkin vain psykologinen ongelma, kun Kehäradan junien näytöissä lukee jatkuvasti tyyliin 16.58 > 17.01. Harva matkustaja oikeasti oli tarkastanut aikataulusta, että juna lähtee 16.58 ja ajoittanut menonsa sen mukaan. Sen sijaan matkustajat pääsee perille yleensä 2 min nopeammin.

----------


## mihi

Kyllä aikataulun pitää olla löysempi, sillä 2 min myöhästyminen hidastaa K- ja A-junaa. Helpommalla pääsisi, että K-juna muutettaisiin N-junaksi.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kyllä aikataulun pitää olla löysempi, sillä 2 min myöhästyminen hidastaa K- ja A-junaa. Helpommalla pääsisi, että K-juna muutettaisiin N-junaksi.


Tai oikeastaan riittäisi varmaan, että P-junan ajoaika löysennetään 62 minuuttiin ja I-junan ajoaika on edelleen 60 minuuttia. I-juna saa saapua Huopalahteen 2 min myöhässä, koska I- ja A-junilla on sama pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen Huopalahdesta Helsinkiin mutta K-juna tosiaan saa kiinni 2 min myöhässä olevan P-junan Hiekkaharjusta Helsinkiin. 

N-junaksi muuttaminen hidastaa matka-aikaa 3 min kumpaankin suuntaan ja Kehäradan junien löysennys 2 min toiseen suuntaan näin ollen pidentäisi matka-aikoja vähemmän.

----------


## 8.6

Kehärata olisi pitänyt alun perin tehdä 130 km/h nopeudelle. Nykyinen 120 km/h vaikuttaa olevan perua Sm2:n ajoilta, joita ei voi kuitenkaan kehäradalla edes käyttää kaltevuuden ja palomääräysten vuoksi. Korkeampi huippunopeus mahdollistaisi aikataulun kuromisen tarvittaessa, vaikka sitä ei muulloin kannattaisikaan käyttää lyhyiden pysäkkivälien vuoksi, vaikka suuri osa jarrutusenergiasta saadaankin otettua talteen. Nopeutta lienee helppo nostaa, kuten on tehty muuallakin Suomessa viime aikoina. Jos maksiminopeutta nostettaisiin luotettavuus paranisi, mutta ajoaika pysyisi 60 minuutissa.

Valitettavasti nykyisin lähiliikenteen nopeutta pyritään ennemmin laskemaan kuin nostamaan. Esimerkiksi kesäaikataulujen tulessa voimaan R-junan matka-aika piteni minuutilla. Nykyisillä aikatauluilla R-juna pystytään ajamaan Sm2:lla suotuisissa olosuhteissa niin, että Helsinkiin saavutaan minuutin etuajassa. Sm2-kaulustoa käytetään R-junissa kuitenkin niin harvoin, ettei muutos ole perusteltu. Nyt Sm4:t seisoskelevat asemilla usein turhan pitkiä aikoja. Z-junan matkaa aiotaan hidastaa Hennan aseman avaamisen yhteydessä peräti viidellä minuutilla, vaikka pysähdys vaatisi paljon lyhyemmän ajan. Myöskään rantaradalla aikatauluja ei ole nopeutettu, vaikka Sm2-kaluston poistuminen mahdollistaisi sen. Aikataulut ovat sen sijaan nopeutuneet lähes kaikilla kaukoliikenteen reiteillä.

----------


## sub

Aikataulut ovat joltisenkin tärkeämpiä ihan järjestelmätasolla junissa kuin makkaratikussa.

----------


## mihi

> Tai oikeastaan riittäisi varmaan, että P-junan ajoaika löysennetään 62 minuuttiin ja I-junan ajoaika on edelleen 60 minuuttia. I-juna saa saapua Huopalahteen 2 min myöhässä, koska I- ja A-junilla on sama pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen Huopalahdesta Helsinkiin mutta K-juna tosiaan saa kiinni 2 min myöhässä olevan P-junan Hiekkaharjusta Helsinkiin. 
> 
> N-junaksi muuttaminen hidastaa matka-aikaa 3 min kumpaankin suuntaan ja Kehäradan junien löysennys 2 min toiseen suuntaan näin ollen pidentäisi matka-aikoja vähemmän.


N-junaksi muuttamisen ei tarvitse hidastaa matka-aikaa, sillä nyttenkin sekä K- ja I-junilla kestää molemmilla Helsinki-Hiekkaharju 20 minuuttia. K ajaa nopeammin vain välit Olk-Ml ja Ml-Pla.

Kuitenkin minuutteja voisi vielä viilata I- ja P-junien osalta 62 min. kierroksella.

Itse muuttaisin K-junat N-juniksi ja tekisin aikataulun ajoajan näin:

Suunta Hki-Ke: 
Hki-4-Pla-3-Käp-2-Olk-2-Pmk-2-Ml-2-Tna-2-Pla-3-Tkl-2-Hkh-2-Kvy-2-Rkl-2-Krs-3-Sav-4-Ke=35 min.

Suunta Ke-Hki:
Ke-3-Sav-3-Krs-3-Rkl-1-Kvy-3-Hkh-2-Tikkurila-2-Pla-2-Tna-2-Ml-2-Pmk-2-Olk-2-Käp-3-Psl-5-Hki=35 min.

Tuolla tyylillä N-junan aikataulua tiukennettaisiin, jollon Ke-Hkh välin matkustajien matka-aika ei juurikaan hidastu, mutta aikataulua saisi tarvittaessa 5 min. kiinni.

Sitten kehäradan "uudet" ajoajat:

I:
Hki-4-Pla-3-Käp-2-Olk-2-Pmk-2-Ml-2-Tna-1-Pla-3-Tkl-2-Hkh-3-Lnä-3+2-Len-2-Avp-5-Ktö-2-Veh-2-Vks-1-Mrl-2-Loh-2-Myr-2-Mlo-2-Kan-2-Poh-2-Hpl-2-Ila-2-Psl-5-Hki=62 min.

P:
Hki-5-Psl-7-Ila-2-Hpl-2-Poh-1-Kan-2-Mlo-2-Myr-2-Loh-1-Mrl-2-Vks-2-Veh-2-Ktö-5-Avp-1+2-Len-4-Lnä-3-Hkh-2-Tikkurila-2-Pla-2-Tna-2-Ml-2-Pmk-2-Olk-2-Käp-3-Psl-5-Hki=62 min.

Näin omasta mielestäni täsmällisyys paranisi. Vielä lähtö-ja saapumisajat niin että kahden junan väliin jää vähintään 4 min.

----------


## PepeB

> N-junaksi muuttamisen ei tarvitse hidastaa matka-aikaa, sillä nyttenkin sekä K- ja I-junilla kestää molemmilla Helsinki-Hiekkaharju 20 minuuttia. K ajaa nopeammin vain välit Olk-Ml ja Ml-Pla.
> 
> Kuitenkin minuutteja voisi vielä viilata I- ja P-junien osalta 62 min. kierroksella.
> 
> Itse muuttaisin K-junat N-juniksi ja tekisin aikataulun ajoajan näin:
> 
> Suunta Hki-Ke: 
> Hki-4-Pla-3-Käp-2-Olk-2-Pmk-2-Ml-2-Tna-2-Pla-3-Tkl-2-Hkh-2-Kvy-2-Rkl-2-Krs-3-Sav-4-Ke=35 min.
> 
> ...


Itse ihmettelin jo kehäradan liikenteen alkaessa, miksi N-junan aikataulua ei "päivitetty". Nythän se on jatkanut samalla vanhalla aikataululla matelua, vaikka tiukempikin onnistuisi hyvin. 

Hyvä suunnitelma!

----------


## Minä vain

> Itse ihmettelin jo kehäradan liikenteen alkaessa, miksi N-junan aikataulua ei "päivitetty". Nythän se on jatkanut samalla vanhalla aikataululla matelua, vaikka tiukempikin onnistuisi hyvin. 
> 
> Hyvä suunnitelma!


K- ja N-junilla kulki Sm1- ja Sm2-junia vielä Kehäradan liikenteen alkaessa. Ei ne varmaan olisi pystyneet noudattamaan Kehäradan junien aikataulua. Maaliskuussa joku unohti vaan päivittää aikataulua.

----------

